# Spend **FIVE MINUTES** to Write a POEM (RIGHT NOW!)



## conscius

Often times when I write poetry, it takes me forever because I keep changing it over and over again and even when I used to have a blog that I updated frequently, I'd say my poems were never really finished. But here's an idea, set the timer or just look at the clock, write a poem in five minutes or less and post it here. Don't edit it after that, it's done. Go with the emotions, they'll guide you. The final result will be fine because it reflects some part of who you are, your anger, sadness, happiness, boredom, curiosity, whatever. It doesn't have to be perfect or deeply meaningful or anything. Just has to be something that reflects how you feel about something.

Here's mine, written right now, in five minutes (a few secs short of six minutes...phew):

In my room there is a mug.
In it I keep a live beating heart.
It's covered with honey and fresh lemon.
On the rim there's a lipstick mark.
It's been there for too long.


----------



## peabrane

A goose is a goose
Or a goose is a plane
Either it's alive
Or of metal it's made
So chop off its head
And see if it bleeds
If it does, it's a bird
And if not, a machine


----------



## Selene

mer sang
non harsh'd
her hallow
was sharp'ned
breez'd crisp
flung--ack
remount ere

bu o hao
hir so wa
fre fl b pur
nt rmvd hawn

mark thee magic--
grandiloquent pressing
remark on fluttered space
cremated contra spore
frequenting marveled
touchstone monuments
miracle crafted communes
corundum craters
oh suffuse predated
remembrant confused taper
revolted recuperate
not in shining vapors
punctuate sorrow fun
reprieve him gladly
marriage badly


----------



## Death Persuades

Under the starlit sky
we made our pact.
sultry screams
made wolves react.
Their howls, their cries
were lullabies
as we both laid back.

Upon the grass she lay
as I heard her say
"Let us live with no regrets"
And I made her swoon
with my caring boon
and a thrust which was no threat.


----------



## fatalerrer

Wracked by incidental pain,
Veins of fire tinge my brain
Put my negligence to blame
For this hole in dental frame

It would metaphor suffice
For reoccuring pain in life
In which I dumbly held the knife
And could have changed where I sliced.

But I did not.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

A poem is what i'll write for you
Something simple that should do
One that encourages or even inspires
Or maybe exposes your wildest desires
A little rhyme to make you feel your best 
All in 5 minutes or less


----------



## I am me

the shell seems perfect
pure white
gleaming from glory
but then i see
a chip
on the side
and i realize
that nothing is truly perfect
inside and out
but
then i realize
the chip is a design
it gives life
the mistake can be a power
it can make the shell a true masterpiece
what is a shell
with no chip
just a shell
with no name
a person
with no reality

for how can you be real
without a chip
in the design
(under 5 minutes)


----------



## Rinori

A poem in five minutes
so what shall I put in it
maybe some spinich
or I should just finish it right here right now
but how can a string these words together
to form another pattern of thought 
but then who taught me to write like this
ignorance is bliss so leave the questions unanswered
Its always better not to know the next flow 
so lets go into my imagination
dive into a new creation filled with facination
but never reputation
everything in it is unique 
something to speak about for decades to come
you have just begun your journey into insanity
my imagination is a place where none can escape
like being stuck in a video tape that constantly rewinds but every time you find something new
as I spew more words that may only scratch the surface of this interface.


damn I wanted to continue


----------



## overthinking reality

silly me
why did i think
that it would turn out so perfectly?

silly me
why did i think
that they would care about me?

silly me
why did i think
that i was special?

silly me
shy, naïve, young, inconsequential me

i thought i could be myself.
silly me


----------



## fatalerrer

I must say, THANK YOU for this thread. Love it!

Digits change to one-oh-five
And I settle into routine
Another night avoiding burdens
Grasping at resolution

Such things are not found
Not so easily in the deep
Not in fragile states
Not right now

(Aww, time up.)


----------



## Vanishing Point

Down down a spark
Fell down the throat 
Of a petrified lark
Resting on my lap
My china white fingers
Clasping it's wings
No one will fly 
Away tonight
Not even in their dreams
Because unlike most days
Tonight I am exercising 
My newfound ability
For selfishness 
No matter what those wicked
Tongues have rattled
It's a novelty


----------



## EdBogie

Wait and see, wait and see!
The butterfly about to emerge.
Behold the long awaited transformation,
from the silly little worm.

Here she comes, here she comes!
She will soon look as I think she ought!
With beautiful colors, surrounded by others.
The world's attention is sure to be caught.

But oh, what a disappointment, what a loss.
To wait with such eager anticipation.
Only to find that your daughter is a moth.

---

Ack, ran out of time.


----------



## Ssemodnar

If I were to write a poem
I suppose that makes me a poet
and though I am at home
Maybe I can still roam
Because maybe I live in a boat.

It might have a sail
or a loud steam engine
but perhaps that idea will fail
I may, in fact, be a snail
tracking slime all over your garbage bin.

-------------------------------------------------------
Just... slightly Ne xD
Love love love this thread! I love it to bits!


----------



## crazitaco

"Crack cat, so whack, sittin on a mat, look at that, a pat, yowling in the back, a swat, so swag, ya silly little cat." A silly rap about my kitty cat, and yes her actual name is crack cat


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Plastic makes me happy 
But only if I eat it 
And only if it fits nicely
In my blood clots
It is only worth consuming
If it can heal all that's wrong
and broken within my body 
Plastic can be melted and used 
To fill all the missing gaps that 
I swore that I will fill as 
flesh is not as easy to come by 
and I unfortunately eat all that I am given 
in fear it will be taken away so they 
have to give me plastic parts to hide
the fact that I took away what made
me living and a human being so a plastic 
creation I have come and it makes feel just a 
tiny bit better about eating myself everytime
that I am given something to lose


It doesn't make sense or is that good but whatever. XD


----------



## fatalerrer

Incandescent lighting breathes, upon the bottom of the seas.
While enigmatic creatures seethe, in the darkness past the reefs.
Amid the ancient wooden wrecks, a glowing congregation meets.
Off the algae covered decks, echoes secrets of the deeps.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Unleash the tide
Swallow the pain
Hindering words
Too broken
To say

Hide today
Laugh tonight
Swallow tomorrow
Light the night

Ocean waves dance
I feel their hearts
I can hear them sing

It's falling apart

Tangible mess
Tedious fears
Concentrated gas
Of frivolous tears

Here again
Here again
No don't be here again
I won't let you be here again

Today, you won't win again.


----------



## Remcy

Only five minutes of my time, 
To scale down the beauty of life, 
Into words of glory, 
To form a story. 

Took 90 seconds, so I cheated a bit.


----------



## Rinori

Another five minute poem 
I have chosen not to bore you with minor details
lets start on the trail to another adventure
remember everything this time will be better than the last
forget the past experience and sing in silence as I commence this wonderful journey
a form of poetry like none before
I adore this form of art that starts with a simple thought
and expands into a portal to another world
are you ready for what lies ahead
brace yourself for greatness forsake all else
and enter into a zone of endless possiblilties
serenity and peace along with adventure 
wonder, marvel and endless splendor
surrender to you will and set yourself free
release all restraints and be just like me


----------



## OrangeAppled

Are you the sad poet?
Is this your home?
They said that I would find you
composing all alone
and in your eyes I'd find
a piece of broken hope


a shard of summer's embers
the street lights on their timers
as dawn rises on our memoirs


they said I'd see it in your eyes


In time I'd trample 'cross
the lines you would be inking
You'd blot me out quite thoroughly
without so much as thinking
and in your wrist I'd feel 
horizons quickly shrinking


the sky was once a vision
the blue birds on a mission
to escape an earthly prison


but I saw you blot it out
so quick to make revision


----------



## Finaille

What I am I supposed to be doing right now?
Right, I'm supposed to be writing a poem.
I'm not too good at writing these darn poems, see.
Tried to write but I have to pee.
Earlobe.

See what I did there?


----------



## Frisson Messenger

If I could see
through your eyes
myself would be
a strange being
which needs understanding
this makes me wonder
if you could see too?


----------



## CBC

With words worth nothing but rebuke,
Tintern Abby makes me puke.
Trees are pretty, we get it Will.
Now do us a favour--take a cyanide pill.


----------



## clairdelunatic

Who can love this heat
that wizens hydrangeas,
sears the blue blossoms
to flecks of cedar shingle.


(I guess I should stop propping the laptop on my lap.)


----------



## KateMarie999

I really suck at poetry
It just doesn't make sense to me
For when I try to write it, see
It comes out quite a bit silly

Yeah poetry isn't my thing. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode

On the first day, I read your story;
On the second day, I knew you had lied.
On the third day, you lost your glory;
On the fourth day, you lost all your sound.

On the fifth day, you heard me calling;
On the sixth day, you turned me around.
On the seventh day, I stood there mourning,
Now today I see you up in the sky.


----------



## friendly80sfan

A perfect moment
But now it’s gone
Time is the enemy
Decisions must be made
But I want to stay in the sunlight
Each moment speeds by so fast
I wish I could just pause life
But alas I must face the future.


----------



## dragthewaters

My thoughts like photons spill across the carpet
splitting every surface a thousand ways

Having your head in the clouds
is supposed to be carefree
but I just feel lost


----------



## dragthewaters

crazitaco said:


> "Crack cat, so whack, sittin on a mat, look at that, a pat, yowling in the back, a swat, so swag, ya silly little cat." A silly rap about my kitty cat, and yes her actual name is crack cat


Is this the new OJ Da Juiceman song?  JK


----------



## Animus Tigridis

You crave to break, and strive to fear, you don't see that release of burden is so near, that wars are won by losing, and weakness shown by choosing, that love can burn and that it should, and hurt is good, that pain is silver and screams are gold, to live in fire that we mold, and that molds us, as like the phoenix we drown in dust and rise anew each time stronger and reborn with tears of dew. 

That was actually really cool exercise. I spent the first 4 minutes glancing at the timer, and then, boom, off to the races


----------



## Rinori

Really not in any mood to write a stupid poem
my day is going so horrible I feel like im exploding
My head it hurts my eyes they burn my lips are dry and cracked
Im here at work but I still lurk on percafe in the dark
i dont want to be here I dont want to be home I dont where I want to go
but I cant remain here neither can I leave I need a shadow clone
I cant describe how I feel but believe me it is unpleasant 
maybe if I leave the real world and run away from the present


----------



## PurpleApple

How can misanthropes hate
And lovers love
In the same breath across the universe.

How can cynics depress
And idealists rhapsodize 
In the same sigh across time. 

We are the stuff of stars.


----------



## kareem

I woke up this morning
with negativity towards your image.
Distorted harshness of my feelings towards you.
It took me no time to see,
It's you whom i feel.
My dear, what could have happened
to make you feel bad about yourself?
I wish i knew,
I'd brush it off of me.


----------



## Cool Jellybeans

With sweetness she greeted me casually
Awed; I forgot how to speak temporarily

Her brown eyes sang a mysterious song
Her hair, dark as the raven, pretty and long

Again she spoke but my ears did not hear the tale
Again I tried to speak but was lost in an inhale

"Oh why hello there", I finally managed to say
To that which she responded, 
"Welcome to McDonalds, what can I get you today?"

I'll take a Big Mac please.


----------



## littleblackdress

OBLIGATION
By Littleblackdress

The clock ticks, 
My heart is in my throat. 
Life pulls me forward, 
Drowning, 
I freeze. 
My arms are not my own, 
My feet are not my own. 
Water closes over me. 
The clock chimes the hour.


----------



## PurpleApple

"Preposterous!" is what they say
"You cannot go out and play.
You must work hard and so you see,
Spend your life in misery."


----------



## LaTortugaChina

remember me and you,
the way we used to sit on the docks in the morning,
jeans rolled up,
socks in our pockets

but no you can't remember
because it never happened
more than once,
it was just a dream that never lasted


----------



## Cajole

_​_Writing a poem right now
Five minutes of my life spent
Seeking inspiration


Mind empty
Creativity lost when demanded
I meditate


Poetry usually courses through me
Tonight only the letters rearrange
I mope


----------



## Equus

I can't.


----------



## JoanCrawford

With violet eyes, 
flickering in the moonlight,
falling through space,
through flaxen gold hair, 
she swiftly swings by,
with violet eyes.

_(My poems are strange. :-/)_


----------



## snail

Snorting tight-eyelidded laughter
tickles my nostrils but I can't think to write it down 
before it flutters lightly from a convulsing belly
because the sound of his love
is louder than any words.
It is a sucked balloon buzz
that makes everything higher
than a child's voice.
He smiles playfully into my eyes, 
and when the corners of his lips
curve upward,
I can only float with them.


----------



## Elov

Where could I go wrong?
Everything was in place
You were within my grasp
But now it has all gone to waste.

I've tried times after time to grab your attention
But your intangible; out of reach
It's been months since we've spoken,
What more can I beeseech?

I've been searching for the answers
I've been filling my thoughts with regret
I've cried countless times because of my actions
This isn't something I can just forget

I promise you, I'll be better
If you could just give me one more chance
What the hell am I saying?
I'm a royal fuck up at romance.


----------



## OrangeLeaf

It's funny how you see
The flicker behind my eyes
Through a solid wall
And you seem to make no effort

But I trip and stumble
Through all of these words
That mean nothing and everything

So I wait here
With scars on my tongue
From regret
And you seem to be fine
But I'm not sure anymore
Because I never really knew you
And I guess that's the honest truth
And the question is
Will I ever?
What lies behind the calm exterior?
What do you feel? What do you think?

And then I realize
It doesn't matter
Because you'll always be perfect to me
Despite all your flaws
And that is exactly why
I am so lost when I am around you

But I wish
I could be as graceful as you.


Whew! That was actually quite therapeutic. I'm pretty bad at poetry, though. :blushed:


----------



## Twin2

A battered heart inside her chest,
pounds with fear, he does not jest.
He back hands her face, he's not the best.
There is never a time for her to rest.

Cries echo through the eerie night.
the neighbors can always hear their fight.
She tries hard to keep the bruises out of sight,
but just like everything it soon comes to light.

She locks herself into the small messy room
Her eyes are filled with terror of doom.
Ever since the marriage, there's been this glume.
And her spirit is practically already in a tomb.


----------



## Pom87

I am trying to get some sleep
Tick-tack, the clock is ticking
I cannot get a my rest

I'm still awake
Tick-tack, the clock is ticking
Must be all the crack I've been hitting

:laughing:


----------



## clarification

kiss her softly
ashen strands alight
upon her face
coo and cling
hear her music ring.

oh hold her dear
needles prick faster
than my heartbeat
paint and take
watch her hands create.

she's gone now
mind riddled with secrets
and arms thrown down.
mist falls
morning calls.
whispers lost, cries unheard
serenity


----------



## Whippit

3 dollar beer slopped on the table
not worth the price in napkins to sop up

I spy on the crusty old man besides me
talking of who the fuck knows what
he's been drinking since 10 a.m.

Another man asks me into the night
what is love?
I say, "I don't know, but I'll know it when I see it".

(2 mins, time to drink!)


----------



## Heavens★Demon

*Memories*

As I walk along life's short road
I write in my diary of memories
With each scribble, an emotion I felt
I have moments where I stop and read old entries. 
I read some entries and see words, sometimes a whole page crossed out, yet I can still read it
Some of the pages have yellowed. 
Some of the words have faded. 
Some of the entries are ripped. 
At times
The yellow pages fall off and flutter

Like the leaves in autumn.

I have had sunny, bright days by myself, 
but they were always better shared with people 

I've had gloomy, dark days
Many of which when I was alone, but ther were always better shared with people 

As I grow older and more
Frail
Nearing the end
I try to keep and take care of these memories 

For they grow more precious as time flows. 

(Aannddd time's up... It's sloppy but... Let the emotions flow xD. I wish I could write more though.)


----------



## CaptainMauzer

I spent maybe 10 min. on this (I'm such a cheater, i know...) :sad: Anyways this is addressed to the person who ruined my life when I was a child and still stalks me online to this day...I'm kind of hoping he sees this, but doubtful (did post to my facebook though, but that's all set to private :tongue anyways, here goes: (and i suppose it's not a _real_ poem but...meh


Seven years since my life was broken
into a million pieces 
Nothing would be okay
ever
Seven years

Seven years of despair, loneliness, guilt, shame
AND I BLAMED MYSELF
subservient to your lies
Seven years

Seven years I let you shape, mold
control
always looming overhead
Seven years

Seven years you still persist
BUT YOU DON'T CONTROL ME
not anymore
Seven years

Seven years, and where are you? Pretending you love God
hating yourself
deriving pleasure from the past
but the past is gone
I've moved on
brighter things with a VOICE inside me screaming
be free
be free

Seven years


----------



## Solemn

Bear traps tacked onto alley cats
The fear attacks and paragraphs
Take the place of feathered caps
I looked, alas, but the heroes at
The edge of the world left me to die

Here I sit inside a fragile eye
Staring at myself inside this mind
A piece of twine around my spine
A decadent twist to relive a lie
I seem to find the worst of times

That lead me to sorting rhymes
Instead of swords or planting mines
I live between lines and second tries
A pox upon estranged devil's signs
If only I could murder the crows feet

-------------------------------------

Four minutes and 43 seconds, I crawled out of bed to write this...can't resist a timed challenge.


----------



## Customchakra

Whippit said:


> 3 dollar beer slopped on the table
> not worth the price in napkins to sop up
> 
> I spy on the crusty old man besides me
> talking of who the fuck knows what
> he's been drinking since 10 a.m.
> 
> Another man asks me into the night
> what is love?
> I say, "I don't know, but I'll know it when I see it".
> 
> (2 mins, time to drink!)


Thats some fine poetry there man... Yer like Tom Waits


----------



## Whippit

Customchakra said:


> Thats some fine poetry there man... Yer like Tom Waits


Thanks. Don't mean to go crossthread, but I liked your art.


----------



## Customchakra

Whippit said:


> Thanks. Don't mean to go crossthread, but I liked your art.


Thanks mate.. Much appreciated


----------



## SophiaMarie

My heart
my head 
my burning desire
Abducted reasoning
Hated because you care
Do I dare retreat
Can we prepare
Rippling abuse
Inward despair
A love 
a dagger
a venomous flare 
I love you not
I love you still
Give up now
or give your soul
Indeniable
Impenetrable despair
Yet you are mine
and I am there
Eclipse the world
We cannot care
Believe in love
Believe in me
be in my dreams
you wouldn't dare


----------



## Ginnaynay

When I want love, I don't want a fairytale.
I want a soul who is so full yet hungry,
so pressing and needy.
I want our lives to clash violently, 
and for us to find one another in the wreckage
twisted metal at our feet, but otherwise unharmed.
I don't want a shadow, to follow silently
I want the light, blinding me
I need to press and press and know there is no give
Someone who stands tall and doesn't sway in my wind
I need willfulness to match my own
or else we may crumble under it's weight, 
and please I don't want to fall.
I don't want the current to flow in my direction
I don't want the world at my feet
I don't want a fairytale creature
I want you to be as you as I am me.


----------



## conscius

Nice love poem Ginnaynay, that violent clash sounds so passionate.

You guys write some mean poems in five minutes. I kind of go over a minute or so :blush: and still do awful.

Here's my five minute one, called 

"Sometimes my back aches"

Sometimes my back 
aches when my love
is not returned or is,
but in the same box,
as if never opened.
Sometimes my back
aches so that my blue
heart doesn't have to.


----------



## Northwind

there is no cure
from writing poems
than meeting someone
who can


;-)


----------



## amorbidsilence

Not much of a poet but here goes...

The world is a hateful place,
Watching the banker go by with all the things in his suitcase.
We don't care for one another like we should,
Or, do we not know what we could--

Share and live in our floating sea of ideals,
Gazing side by side into the starry night of our dreams.


----------



## NoodlePan

With all things considered
Making up all fond tinder
How all things are green
Even blind have foreseen



Ah... I'm satisfied.


----------



## brightstars

You sing, sing, sing
so long, long, long
(each note making
a thrilling song).

please take a pause
to let me in-
and cause
our duet to begin.


----------



## Bardo

The sky grew dull and so they said
our lies have changed the taste of time
they cried and made their torture deeper
wide awake while playing sleeper
aching bodies but hardly moving
choosing to beg for better omens 
with momentum halting self involvement 
but no light leaves the cosmic mass
no fortune sticks to obese ass
so try your hand at biting mine
trip the foot that keeps in time
I will dance the light fantastic
your eyes will pop and heart go spastic 
because I don't believe what you infer
a shooting star you never were
reflect on this in the 11th hour
shine yourself don't leech my power
the time is now the time has come
look out for more than number one


----------



## Ecspyred

To me the rain falls endlessly
Though behind the clouds the sun still shines.
The drops, so fast, they all hit me
So fast they'll all be lines.

To me the rain is forever
Never stopping to question me
Nor to even ask a favor
Though needing me so desperately.

To me the rain will never end
Unlike eternity which is uncertain.
Relax, much more time is left to spend
Upon the lands left barren.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

There once was a man from Ontario
Who couldn't stop playing Super Mario
He went out on the dock
Slammed his head into a block
And got enough coins to buy a stereo


----------



## liccht

I heard the dream flight in the waft 
and i could not hear the name 
within the storms

and i left my heart in the tunnels waft 
placed on the shore 
and i sigh, away 
like softened stones 

oh
ive taken too many dreams 
under the breath of lune 
yet the dawn, it seems 
escapes the song 
and it vanishes 
a stagnant memory


----------



## Emerald Legend

I still remember our night by the Ambassador Bridge
We were sensing an end to things, it was bittersweet. 
We both knew to savor the lights across, in Detroit,
And the giant windmill that was guarding us..toward the light. 
Like a parent nudging us to bond with each other during playtime.
We knew after this night, four years we had spend together would be a memory..
Like photographs you put in your albums..
The ones you occasionally look at after having flashbacks of good times. 
I haven't let you go, or anyone else we had shared with:
the spoils of youth:
Funnel and beer,
Beer pong table,
Homecoming game and unnecessary cheer,
The mannerisms, intimate..
I will gladly come to you, to us, 
by the bridge and decaying city where youth once throbbed afar.


----------



## Caged Within

Her anger anchors her to the depths of her past 

Tragedy ripples roughly under eyes of ocean blue

Her angst

Their views

Her fight

The truth

Her sanity is the Kraken in the most wrathful of seas

Rapid mandible grabbing for anything tangible

A prayer lost in a tempest's screech

Help me

Please

It's getting harder to breathe


----------



## Razvan

Hehehe, this sounds like an interesting challenge, here goes nothing, my 5 minutes poem, counting....now roud::

The sun is chasing all the kids spreading the fun around the block,
I smile and grab a yummy treat and ponder why the world goes round.
For me it's love that makes it spin, all year long, right on the clock,
The love for people, for myself...oh shit, I tripped and felt right on the ground. 

The kids all stop to check me out and laugh a bit, but I don't mind,
I'm glad I brought more light today into their sunny games of youth.
A worried little kid of five comes gently towards me: Are you allright?
I thank him for the love he gave and laugh about his missing tooth.

My day is now more beautiful than five minutes ago. roud:






Edit: Ok, it took 10 minutes to write it, so I kind of cheated. :tongue: Enjoy!


----------



## BellaVita

In the midst of boredom
my thoughts ruminate 
racing with ideas not-so-grand
cycling circling crippling chaos

emotions untethered
taking flight
grappling tight
in the midst of my mind
they have their own mind.


----------



## dragthewaters

We spent the summer of 1988 in scorching fields
and darkened basement rooms that stifled August nights
we spent the summer punching each other in the face
bruising and concussing ourselves against fellow piles of meat.
None of our other friends understood this Brownian motion
but we understood it as something integral to our time,
to the heat wave, to the adrenaline in our blood
(and yes, maybe testosterone)
Everything for us was about time, back then.
Worrying what we would do once we grew old
would we sell out, would we start a family,
would we go to college?
We feared insincerity because of this uncertainty
Until that one night in September when we realized
"Punk is the refusal to change,"
and instead of hopping aboard a freight train
you flung yourself into its oncoming path.


----------



## Bluefireluv

Snow.
It falls 
Excruciatingly slow.
A flake, then another one.
They drift, calmly down.

Land on the bed.
The bed of pure white, a sheer sheet left untouched.
Nobody knows who they are, as each flake merge with the rest.
They become one, peace found in each other.

But look beneath, 
Dig.
You might be surprised to find
The striking red of blood
Shed by the flakes
Who have been mercilessly crushed, murdered.
Without so much as a fight. 
By the ones who have replaced them, above.

With 1 minute 20 seconds left, because I ran out of things to write :/ . I guess I have 3 minutes and 40 seconds worth of brain juice :laughing:


----------



## Maybe Mercury

his pounding head makes noise
makes noise
makes static noise

picking up radio waves
from the fillings in his teeth

how can it sound from here
how has it found here
when he doesn't know where he is

his eyes flicker
darken
collapse into sparks

just need some time to reboot...

the static noise
that empty noise
still pounds through his head


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

There once was a man from New Delhi
Who went to eat some meat at a deli
He tried some sauerkraut
Ended up with the gout
And a merciless pain in his belly


----------



## aarimas

It's not even the pain,
Not even the tears,
Not even the distant conversations,
Not even the blank replies or unwanted "hi's" 
It's that you broke your promise
Your promise to be here, always.
Because somehow I felt always would feel a lot longer than it did.
Hence, my goodbye.


----------



## Lunar Light

Teddy bear clutched in hand,
tears freely flowed, unplanned.
As the clouds darkened and the sky thundered,
I remembered the bully's words and wondered,
if I was just born too strange,
as who I was, I could not change.

Ten years later, the sad thoughts remain
and with my heart aching from the pain,
I, again, ask to the sky and stars above,
when or if I will ever feel much love.



Edit: sorry that I edited after posting, which I know I wasn't supposed to do. However, I realized that I was wrong about something. In my last line, I'd originally had "true" instead of "much" before "love." Then, I realized I was wrong because of a very special person in my life that I actually met on PerC. I know it's not that different, but "much" is more subjective to my feelings and I can feel okay writing that when I'm deeply saddened. But I shouldn't write "true" no matter my feelings, because that's UNtrue, hahaha. I'm hilarious, I know :tongue:.


----------



## ainfp32

I'm surrounded by people
But i felt so alone
So i decided to go on my phone
Now I am connected to people online
What a great way to spend my time


----------



## dvnj22

I erect this golden god in my back room... it doesn't anwser my prayers.... but what am I supposed to do, when man tosses me with the odd and vagabonds? I cry like a mad man and shout at this golden god - why have you forsaken me! Why do you tie me up and throw me upon the cross or is suffering just my lot to bear? Heroism and virtue all seem lost. The sun's graze never seemed colder and a woman's words never seemed so rough.... I lie in my bed, while my cancerous thoughts grow and reality dims... The room darkens and my prayers cease.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

*Dyphenhydramine*
I am quite young, 
and live in one of the more 
expensive areas of the suburbs. 

This was my first true drug expieriance, 
all that I had had up until that point 
in my life
was some DXM and alcohol. 

I can also quite honestly say 
it was the greatest experience
in my life 
so far.




* *





No this is not auto-biographical.
I actually found this, written as prose, in a user-experience-report on the dyphenhydramine (an over-the-counter sleep-aid/anti-allergy drug) section of a drug-cyclopedia site. This was the introductory paragraph. I kinda thought it worked better as a devastating testament of cultural neurosis so I saved it, re-editing the form as it is above (ie making it look like a shitty poem). The rest of the story was incredibly depressing, though the author seemed to think it was all very cool which was, to say the least, depressing.

Oh, and this took under 5 minutes.


----------



## dragthewaters

ManWithoutHats said:


> *Dyphenhydramine*
> I am quite young,
> and live in one of the more
> expensive areas of the suburbs.
> 
> This was my first true drug expieriance,
> all that I had had up until that point
> in my life
> was some DXM and alcohol.
> 
> I can also quite honestly say
> it was the greatest experience
> in my life
> so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not auto-biographical.
> I actually found this, written as prose, in a user-experience-report on the dyphenhydramine (an over-the-counter sleep-aid/anti-allergy drug) section of a drug-cyclopedia site. This was the introductory paragraph. I kinda thought it worked better as a devastating testament of cultural neurosis so I saved it, re-editing the form as it is above (ie making it look like a shitty poem). The rest of the story was incredibly depressing, though the author seemed to think it was all very cool which was, to say the least, depressing.
> 
> Oh, and this took under 5 minutes.



* *






Anything
can become
a poem
if you put in
enough
line breaks.


----------



## dragthewaters

Also, @ManWithoutHats

I just found and read the entire story. What kind of moron takes 32 sleeping pills?? It sounds like this person tried to commit suicide and then was in extreme denial about it or something and decided to make it into this wonderful transcendent experience story.

Also did she even listen to the lyrics of the song "Drain You" or just the title? Ugh.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

thismustbetheplace said:


> Also, @_ManWithoutHats_
> 
> I just found and read the entire story. What kind of moron takes 32 sleeping pills?? It sounds like this person tried to commit suicide and then was in extreme denial about it or something and decided to make it into this wonderful transcendent experience story.
> 
> Also did she even listen to the lyrics of the song "Drain You" or just the title? Ugh.


Yeah the whole thing's really sad. Could you imagine being so hopelessly misguided and emotionally neglected that the only thing that seems worth doing is downing a bunch of sleeping pills to try and make yourself happy? And then the fact that she reflects on what sounds like the worst experience imaginable with so much pride and goes as far as to call it "the greatest experience in [her] life". This– not memories of Christmas, or a first kiss, or good times with a cherished friend, or even going to a petting zoo– Nope. The time she ODed on sleeping pills and spent the night feverishly battling dementia and pissing herself in a hospital bed while her poor family cried in the other room- that was the best her life ever was, so she says. Denial would be an understatement.

And yeah, the Nirvana thing was frustrating.

But then the worst part is that she's just one of millions of kids with nothing better to do than sniff glue or abuse sleeping pills– or at least that feel there's nothing better to do (the irony being that it's often very privileged kids who most feel this way).


----------



## Lacrimosa

Wind blown
Tunnel vision
Soaring skies
Blue tides
Facing clouds
Dreaming loud

Biting words
As I run
September Sun
Together in one

Cloudy days
Foggy haze
Dimming lights
Cider sprites

Fairy wings
Little things
Woodland life
Dance and sing

Falling colors
Big bright trees
Painting lavender
Billowing breeze


----------



## Word Dispenser

Thought is in the mind,
_That's_ the rarest gift you'll find?
Actually, I wonder, 
Is it true,
That sky is blue?

What is colour, anyway?
Is it just a way to play?

Are there reasons,
In the rhyme?

Are there seasons,
In conceptual time?

What is human thought, you ask?
You can think on it,

I will bask.


----------



## Lykourgus

*To the abyss*

The black yellow stripped road, I doubtfully follow
To everywhere, the signs states
To nowhere, I sense
To darkness, I feel
To the abyss, I go

Contrast, this world is void of
Light, darkened
Mountains, flattened
Happiness, controlled
To the abyss, going

Scattered, we think
Confused, we stay
Judging, we continue
Perceiving, we forget
To the abyss, we went

To the abyss, we all go


----------



## register

lushness follows
frame forgets
where are we right now?
woven patterns
a thousand lines of reality
what is truth, except a mirage


----------



## conscius

*Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive. When I made this thread I did not anticipate much responses; I appreciate people taking time to contribute*. I did a quick _drive-by thanking_ for the posts in the last few pages. I did not have time to look at every poem but the nice one below caught my eyes, in particular because I'm dealing with some painful problems related to attachment and separation. 

Couple of pointers to the poets: The five minutes is so little time so don't force yourself to plan the poem out, just rely on your unconscious and let the words flow as if under their own power. Secondly, don't write a poem if you're not in the mood for it cause then even an hour won't help put emotions into words. When you're in the mood later, just come here and let it come, and enjoy your creation. 





Manifestation said:


> What does it meet to be attached?
> To want something that you can't have back?
> If this feeling is illusion
> Your illusive, I'm confused and
> I don't know what it means
> what's left when you leave
> I must move on
> progress
> lest I lose my footing and regress
> I must push on
> march on
> I cannot forsake the rhythm of my own song
> I belong exactly where I am
> weather It's alone, and I am damned
> or if I'm blessed to have you standing right beside me
> wading waters in the tide that is my soul
> weather it's in shallow water
> or the depths of the unknown
> with your love
> or on my own
> I am on the right path
> my own path
> and there's no turning back


----------



## register

deleted-too sappy!


----------



## ManWithoutHats

* My Post*
became a failure
I'll try again later.


* *





formatting ruined my real poem when I posted :\


----------



## Pastry Provider

I have to right a poem
I dont know what to say
Im sure that I can show em
I can just write anyway

What could this poem be
what should it desrcibe
its kinda hard to see
how I'll portray the vibe

I cant quite think about
what I'll write about 
so Ill just shout
something random

I want a divorce
You look like a horse.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Then She Was Gone

i was alone and 
turned up to see,
in some form or other, 
God, the Blame, Me
_______and the holes that were placed 
_______in that poor angel's wing.


* *





Anyone know how to indent on here? I wrote one poem that was completely ruined without indentations and for this one I had to use blank spaces.. which isn't nearly the same..


----------



## concerningyourcurtains

"Weird, isn't it?"
She spoke, I listened.
I sat down on the roof
of the last standing building.

"The city is ours. 
It's all over.
All gray dust, 
yet we have the color".

I had seldom cared to look at my brush at that time.
It had packed hopes of grandeur, then only disdain.

"It's sad, I know.
Everything is".
Smile on her face,
walked down the cliff.

_I painted for her,
a colourful painting.
It took more than five minutes,
but I swear that she's worth it.
_


----------



## Pastry Provider

Not my best

Her eyes were beautiful rhinestones
Her hair and pretty shade
Her voice letting of different tones
Her skin so smooth it could fade

I turned her around 
This thing of beauty
I suddenly bound 
to tell her shes pretty

I looked into her rhinestone eyes
and to my surprise 

I found a shadowed soul.


----------



## aramos

i feel the presence of lives
speed by,
they catch between my teeth
when i release my smile
to the lampposts.
full of these lives,
i glistened,
like steel and braved
all their lighted windows.
i am these lives
and they are me naturally,
but the drives on the freeway seem
too short, their summer-warm
presence is fleeting.
they leave me
dry-mouthed and wishing.


----------



## Div

September
I eat, I sleep - I dream, I wait
I eat, I sleep - I dream, I wait
I eat, I sleep - I dream, October


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Oh, let it not be metaphysical, for, full of conceit though I am, I cannot coin conceits - rather, like a base forger, must needs I use base metal, which will surely test my mettle. (Are we Donne? Or: Batter my heart, three-person'd God! _Do you want chips with that?_)

O prison, O cell,
O stone-built hell!
I am immured, mewed up,
in these close-confining captive walls
by my warlike father, whose mighty fist
did smite the warlike host -
O vaunted boast! - 
of the west,
and drove their best
from the fray
in fierce array.
(O sad and sorry sight,
the gleaming cohorts packed tight,
their armour black as night,
their blood gleaming red -
dead, dead, all dead!)
Me hath he imprisonèd,
as I will not marry Blanche,
who doth make me blench,
urged on thereto by that murderous Monsignor Machiavel,
that Cardinal Sin, that fiendish Romish priest,
who spews forth venom into the ear of the king!
Thoughts bloody as murder and as black as hell
Shall ring forth their funeral bell!
Like a conniving courtier, I'll cozen and I'll cog...
But, soft - I hear voices! Thoughts: shog!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

God wot what I am,
and does not give a damn!
O corse, a curse, of course! - 
this verse, it goes from bad to worse.
O time, when clocks do strike,
and wayward boys do spear the shrike,
and think that when they look
to call this work they shirk, a lark.
But what of the lark,
when all is dark,
and watchmen roam the park?
Why, then, is night come
with all her murdering ministers
in the guise of sex-crazed spinsters,
who sit at their loom
and plot our doom
in fiendish gloom,
to cut the skein
that coils within my fevered brain.
Phantasms, horrors, fancies in all I do see,
their claws outstretched towards me.
I fancy not the sight,
and wish it were not night.
It is not - it is the day - 
calloo, callay! -
bright shines the sun,
but when it is done,
there comes the night again
and with it the old eternal remorse
that is forever my doomward course.


EDIT: I'd written "God wot what I am", and transcribed it as "God wot not what I am".


----------



## whyalice

tick tock tick tock tick tock, deadline is creeping, time keeps on sweeping, tick tock tick tock tick tock, the rhythm is steady and Im feeling heady, tick tock tick tock tick tock, a sense of alarm with each sweep of the arm, tick tock tick tock tick tock, 2 minutes have passed draining my glass, tick tock tick tock tick tock, the frenzy is growing the end I'm not knowing tick tock tick tock tick tock, where to from here when the end is so near, tick tock tick tock tick tock...........


----------



## Lykourgus

*They*

Walking
looking straight into the grey abyss that is the strangely reassuring road. 
The road which leads to everywhere, yet leads to nowhere. 
Yellow stripes passing in the middle of the long, black rectangle. 
There is no end of monotone colors to meet.

Scraping the skies,
Both men and blocks of concrete look in awe as they defy gravity
Standing up hubrissely, they taunt absolute laws by innovating in all the wrong crafts
While the wind knocks on their doors
They stay inside their metal cages.

Passing, 
They are emotionless, bathing in their own denial bred by order. 
A few with hidden smirks,
Others with lying smiles, 
The rest with blank faces. 

Camouflaged,
A few makes sure they are putting the right mask
Rarely does someone remove it. 
Others are making sure their fellow peers are wearing their facades, 
The rest do not questions why. 

Rarely,
Some entertain the idea of the game of black and white
Very few do so because they believe to be happy. 
Why fix something that does not need fixing, they tell themselves without any shed of doubts.
Why question a status quo that seems to be working. 

Yet, 
they keep asking
When will my box of happiness ever come in the mail? 
When will FedEx's customer service get any better so they can get the right address this time? 
I guess if I order some more, it'll get here faster, they keep telling themselves.

And so they keep walking, 
apathetic to the possibility that maybe they are looking in the wrong store.
And thus they keep pumping black blood inside their machines to power those endeavors.
Black blood stolen from the ashes of life.
Endeavors that yet again gives no avail.

And so they keep scraping the skies,
expecting their flying farraday cages to stay afloat on the waves of air
indulging in an almost false sense of security.
hoping that they have a web to get back to
while denying their lack of content

And so they keep passing,
seeing the lost souls on the ground
who refused to play the lies
who lost the game
who abandonned it

And camouflaged,
they keep lying


----------



## 65090

This dim lit road, oh so wonderfully scarce,
It pierces through with grace, and to your face it stares,
Gleaming of sorrow, that tear like arrows,
Dreaming of morrow, with eyes so shallow,
Oh how my eyes bathe in the oceans of vain,
And so they say, "this sight is pain,"
I walk forward, reciting remark,
"That the light is bred in the dead of the dark."


----------



## Lacrimosa

Dripping corrosion
Dower delusion
Fantasy lost
In degraded
Conusion

Sanctity divisible
By no other
Chained to the wall
Choke and smother

Meandering tears
Falling and falling
Crystalline eyes
Glow has fallen

Railroad tracks run
Miles and miles
Rusted and broken
Lonesome denials

Darkened shadows
Moonlit night
Grinning masks
Laughing fright

Tripping over past
Mistaken friends
Worded too fast
"You've come to an end"

Lunatic laughter
Heard all about
The smothered scream
Won't lash out


----------



## Aenye

Through the darkened wheat fields,
bewildered by fears, torn by griefs 
as only the silver crescent seethes

Seized by sorrow, immersed in pain,
every fear has a name,
every horror a face,
only a monster can embrace.

Running in vain,
every path is towards the same
Yet shadows dance and play,
it never seems quite the same

A step here or a step there,
is the gamble just in vain?

Viper's nest or a deadman's chest,
a body sprawled, a life untold
one by one, demons unfold.

Feet bare, running almost free,
where will the next step be?


----------



## Wosush

Oh, what a beautiful–
Remember that time when we–
I'll never forget the–
We had the most–
My God, that was so incredibly–

_over_


----------



## dragthewaters

90s Revival

She tied a floppy disk to her backpack as a reminder of better times
it hit awkwardly against the leather with her every jarring step
she walked down the quad frail and blonde like a cockatiel

On the bench outside the lecture hall she reapplied her lipstick
she didn't have to do it often because she hardly ever ate
she waved off her friends' lunch invitations saying she had homework
and hid in the library studying hunger as she read books on pop psychology

She checked on her lipstick every half hour or so, in class or out of it
making sure it was still freshly colored and evenly applied
once she'd read an article that said bold lipstick was a turn-off
but if she wore a coral or a nude, then nobody would know who she really was.

She reapplied her Revlon Sultry Sable lipstick in the bathroom before Intro to Sociology
and batted her lashes coyly in the grimy mirror as she wondered:
_will anyone ever notice me the way I notice myself?_


----------



## losersalwayzwin

Tossing, turning, 
Sitting, I fly,
Closer, nearer, 
Miles high.

---------------------
After reading some other posts....and doing my own...I seriously doubt a lot of these posts were done in five minutes....


----------



## Whisperdream28

You are as constant as the tide
that comes in every night. 
As fickle as the rain that 
comes and goes without a word. 
You are the eye and 
the destruction of the hurricane. 
But I am caught up in 
this rainstorm by the shore.


----------



## KaiteW

Within late night hours,
the light leaves her morning eyes.
Her rosy cheeks seep into the covers,
distort her face like a disguise.

The future day captures her mind,
as she lays down to slumber,
but regretting the eagerness, 
as she pulls away the covers. 

Stumbling in the morning fog,
the blur that lines her vision, 
searching for the alarm's call, 
desiring to sleep a smidgen,
More. 


Haha, do I detect a theme here? xP


----------



## Eric616

Pen me a dream, manifest into reality

Flee the void, and enveloping black

Inverse this dark, from heart-to-heart


----------



## tofutti

a poem in five minutes

words fumble, tumble
clumsy and humble
from my fingers
into the dirt

a poem in five minutes


----------



## Ploppz

dear dead box of sand standing there
your timeless appearance makes me wonder
you seem unaffected by the darkness surrounding you
the darkness that gives you soul
and takes away the everyday atmosphere
that we surround ourselves in
bugs crawling inside you
whose everyday did not get changed by my thoughts
but vise versa

...

Yes, I've just been outside in the night. I love the night so much.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

I remember my first Pokemon card
I remember my brother's endless smile
as he handed it to me through the fence
separating the big playground and mine

Excitement that knew no worry.
It lasted all day and lingered for years


----------



## samart

I want to see you.
I've been looking.
Looking at you.
Pray for you.
Remember you.
Need you.
I need you.
Therefore I need God.
To remember God.
To pray to God.
To look for God.
To see God.
I want to see God.
With you.


----------



## judiyqing7

So many of these are deliciously good!! I think I'll now write 5 min poems each and every day.

It's funny
It's hard
A half smile slash laugh slash tear
An invisible nuisance 
skipping upon a road.. a mind 
It laughs 
It cries 
Oh!... 
What was I going to say?
...
A cold organ
beats the warmth
Throughout.. a soul
A frozen core;
generates the fireplace.


----------



## nim

(i miss you, darling.)

i stumbled backwards 
into a darkening night
the throb of blood beat in my veins
the red that flowed along frightened me
and the white that flashed behind my lids
struck me nearly dumb.


you caught me as i fell
and the lips that caught mine
danced teasingly along my teeth
gleaming in the black your white smile
and the red that flowed along my veins
throbbed with the passion you inspired
and i was struck numb.


how could it be that you and i
how could it be that we
would never be?
we were perfect in that moment
arms intertwined
hearts marvellously intertwined
lips miraciously intertwined, entwined
in that red, white, black night
there was nothing but you and i.
where did you go?
and can i entice you again
to be struck to come?


A silly little poem I whipped up. I'm not happy with it, but there it is.


----------



## SkyRunner

Summer leads to rain
And lots of crunchy leaves.
Fall leads to snow,
With slippery demon ice.
Winter leads to flowers
And lots of horny creatures.
Then Spring leads to Summer
Where we sweat and miss the Winter.


----------



## Cixi

Millimeters measure chewy rawhide pleasure;
from top of fridge, we bring it down,
For furry snouts that know no frown.
Living for a moment's chomp;
a sniff, some licks, then crunch to bits.
Sleepy chases, twitching paws,
dreamy muzzles clutch rawhide chaws.


----------



## Jwing24

5 minutes?

300 seconds?

How many "5 minutes" in a lifetime?

Only one to right this poem?

Only two to etch your stone?

Maybe three will write this poem?

Now four, we definitely can't wait anymore.

Look, it's 5, and this poem is no longer live.


----------



## Caged Within

She is a vagabond within my withered sub-conscious

The broken promises in her knapsack jingle a lullaby, lulling my insecurities to sleep

She freely roams along the dirt roads of my most private of dreamscapes

Deep beneath the catacombs of my cranium, she finds the spinal, spiral staircase to my heart, where she stays

I ask her to leave

She was never very good at listening to what I had to say


----------



## Emerald Legend

I run from this thread
because I panic since I have nothing to write. 
Usually there are words, but they are shy
To come out and play when challenged to.
Its like a gunked up garden hose..
Now I'm watching hockey and trying to write this,
Vernier made a save but I missed it because the poem 
is 4 minutes in, with a minute to breathe and multi-task.
Being an INFJ I'm multi-task handicapped,
Going back and forth between the TV and this.
Well, Chicago just scored,
So fuk you thread.
I'm out!


----------



## Theodore

sucking peaches
spitting pits
measuring out my patience 
to an arm's length
untergang and egress
sturm und drang... 
Berlin and listless
up against the wall
Ich... and du pressed to the other side
They shot me and now I'm shadow
Now "I am a passenger,
and I ride, and I ride."


----------



## Vivid Melody

*Suicide*
In a world wrapped in good-byes
would you be the one to linger
would you be the one to question why?
All hellos are drowned out by good-byes
but I don't want to let you go
I want to say hello.


----------



## Eric616

He's never free
He'll never see
His eyes are frozen
On a heaven too far away
His hands clutching onto dreams long gone
His mind a malevolent sea
And the salt burns his torn heart
Still frozen, the air turns cold
The wave approaching freezes overhead he waits for the thaw to wash him away, dead


----------



## Sun Lips

Roommate is awake.
Want to go to Taco Bell,
but he'll talk to me.


----------



## JaySH

Tired as hell
Awake as can be

Should I go back to sleep
Or lay here in misery

Can't keep my eyes open
But closed they won't stay

Just another day when
I'm up all night and day

I shall go for a coffee
Ignore the dark circles and bags

I give up on sleep for me
And am waving my white flag

I'll get through this day
In a coma toast trance

My mind always so busy
Sleep never stood a chance!


----------



## notinuseanymore

I'm at work,
Should be working,
Miley Cyrus is a-twerking
Boss is watching from afar
Wish I had a chocolate bar
Is it lunch?
Want some pasta
Damn, please make the time go faster
Feeling like I want to die
Shit my boss is coming!....Bye.


----------



## JaySH

To the OP

Just want to say I love this thread
A concept far long overdue

No time to waste in our own heads
freeflowing words ring far more true

And why was this not done before
Genius in the makings here

For writer's block this is the cure
So a thanks given, so sincere

Edit: @conscius


----------



## tequila sunrise

This thread is beautiful, such a brilliant idea, thank you. This is my humble offering, it doesn't even come close to the others on here but I've been struggling with words recently and this is a good idea to start to get them back. 


There is thunder in my heart 
A rumble 
of passion 
of pain. 
It aches
it passes, it leaves 
The sky breaks through 
the black which clouds. 
It will always seep. 
I hope. 
'sunshine is the only happiness' 
then you've never danced in the rain.


----------



## JaySH

Libs said:


> This thread is beautiful, such a brilliant idea, thank you. This is my humble offering, it doesn't even come close to the others on here but I've been struggling with words recently and this is a good idea to start to get them back.
> 
> 
> There is thunder in my heart
> A rumble
> of passion
> of pain.
> It aches
> it passes, it leaves
> The sky breaks through
> the black which clouds.
> It will always seep.
> I hope.
> 'sunshine is the only happiness'
> then you've never danced in the rain.


And dance we shall
beneath the stars
A sky lit of hopes and dreams

Never to fall
Holding eachother
The world more beautiful than it once seemed

And rain showers down
adding delight 
We shower in it's scent

No words, no sounds
A silent night
Just 2 of us lost in this moment


(hope you don't mind...I'll delete if you do).


----------



## Eric616

Cyanide sighs, echo through the gloomy night
And hope's weeping its song
The night plays its part, so unafraid, till the cyanide sunrise glares it apart


----------



## dragthewaters

katieoddsocks said:


> I'm at work,
> Should be working,
> Miley Cyrus is a-twerking
> Boss is watching from afar
> Wish I had a chocolate bar
> Is it lunch?
> Want some pasta
> Damn, please make the time go faster
> Feeling like I want to die
> Shit my boss is coming!....Bye.


This made me laugh out loud in real life! Also love the Emily Dickinson-esque half-rhyme between "pasta" and "faster."


----------



## dragthewaters

losersalwayzwin said:


> After reading some other posts....and doing my own...I seriously doubt a lot of these posts were done in five minutes....


Full disclosure, I don't actually pay attention to the time when doing these. So it might be more like ten minutes or even fifteen.

But I don't think it really matters. The point is that it wakes up the creative part of your brain. Honestly I'm thinking of submitting one of these poems I wrote to my writers' group for discussion.


----------



## JaySH

thismustbetheplace said:


> Full disclosure, I don't actually pay attention to the time when doing these. So it might be more like ten minutes or even fifteen.
> 
> But I don't think it really matters. The point is that it wakes up the creative part of your brain. Honestly I'm thinking of submitting one of these poems I wrote to my writers' group for discussion.


I can honestly say I do...but I ignore typos and auto-in corrects until I've posted and then go back to edit typos only. The last one, I'd probably have changed the 5th line to "in eachother's arms" but...the point is to not edit. 

I agree with you on it not really mattering though...I just like the challenge.


----------



## dragthewaters

Laid off from a Dot-Com Startup in the Summer of 2001

"Well, that's all, folks," Harold in Marketing said wryly,
as he hefted a cardboard box of stolen office supplies onto his shoulder.
_I shouldn't have bothered to come in today, _I thought,
_this is a joke. It feels like the last day of a school year._
It's mid-June of 2001, and today was a half-day:
instead of working that morning we drank coffee and threw paper airplanes
as they called us one by one into the boss's office to lay us off.
At 11:30 I firmly shook my boss's hand (he would be let go later that afternoon),
swept my desk clean and emerged blinking in the burnished sunlight,
into the arms of summer.

The radio murmured softly to me as I sped down the freeway,
driving with my elbows, a Coca-Cola in one hand and a burrito in the other.
_I don't want to waste my time, become another casualty of society_,
I honked and gestured at an aggressive tailgater.

That night I rocked on the porch swing,
enveloped in a midsummer night's fairytale breeze,
and snorted the last of the cocaine.

(this took ~20 minutes)


----------



## losersalwayzwin

thismustbetheplace said:


> Full disclosure, I don't actually pay attention to the time when doing these. So it might be more like ten minutes or even fifteen.
> 
> But I don't think it really matters. The point is that it wakes up the creative part of your brain. Honestly I'm thinking of submitting one of these poems I wrote to my writers' group for discussion.



I'm not sure what exactly you mean by you don't think it really matters.  I mean, if we are just going to ignore the time restrictions and what not then it just becomes another poetry thread. Which there are plenty of those already.

I think the idea of writing a poem in five minutes (or less) could present more opportunities for others to join in.
Being that, less time = less writing which means less reading. A kind of short, sweet, and simple method that others can follow.
I know that for me, I don't like reading long, overly complicated/vague posts.

I do understand how this is a great way to get the creative juices flowing.....I just think it can spoil the potential momentum of the thread when it comes to involving/engaging more people. I think strict adherence to the time allotment the thread title/OP offers would give us insight into how we even approach poetry/our individual writing process. I see this thread as the poetry starter thread. You post after five mins. Then continue to work on it and post the finished product elsewhere, like in the art museum, if you so wish. Then you can even reference the starter and show the process and direction your piece took or ended up taking. I think that would be pretty interesting. :tongue:

I also find issue with people not disclosing the amount of time they spent on a piece (specifically when it indeed does take them over five mins).....idk....it just feels deceptive to me. :laughing:


----------



## conscius

I've seen a few different posters refer to the time limit I had set for this thread. As an INFP, I found that I am a perfectionist and usually end up working too long on my poems and that many times in the process I distort the original meaning and the emotions conveyed, or end up making it more intellectual and devoid of feelings.

There is something freeing, in an ironic way, when you limit the time you have to write a poem. It gives you a little nudge to let the emotions come out, and less time to review and restructure the poem. Given that everyone has the same time limit, you also don't feel self-conscious about writing a less than perfect poem. A five minute poem is equivalent of complimenting your date, as soon as you see him or her looking beautiful. A longer poem is more like a Valentine's Day card, which you can plan and think through, where you can be more methodical. 

Five minute is also short enough that you don't have to come up with excuses for not sharing your feelings. So often throughout the day we have to be matter of fact and not share how we feel, either because it's work or school or we don't want to hurt someone's feeling or don't want them to misinterpret our intentions. This is a chance to be raw, to let it all out and express yourself. It's spontaneous, it's fast, short and sweet.

However, this is not written in stone. If you get it done in three minutes or seven, that's fine. But don't go writing a poem for thirty minutes. There is no expectation of perfection here. The only thing you need to do is be yourself and share what's in your heart. A few lines, couple of rhymes, whatever you feel.


----------



## conscius

When I was a little boy
I used to think my mommy
had to love me or else
I'd cease to be.
As a man now
with a strong jaw
and hair on my chest
sometimes I hide 
in the closet to cry.
Mom why don't you
love me I whisper,
hoping nobody hear,
even me down here.


----------



## GentleBlossom

My inspiration was this painting:
_john singer sargent - carnation, lily, lily, rose
_








A golden ball tipping at your naked feet
you sing bright melodies on our sweet decay
white stardust carries all your breath in the night


----------



## JaySH

And so we write with time restrictions
letting go of our perfectionisms 

Flowing words like waterfalls
Scattered thoughts of times recalled

And rules made just to be broken
A violation by many unspoken

But the point here is to have fun
To write without inhibition

So let it go and write for you
I know that's all I'm gonna do!

:tongue:


----------



## dragthewaters

losersalwayzwin said:


> I'm not sure what exactly you mean by you don't think it really matters.  I mean, if we are just going to ignore the time restrictions and what not then it just becomes another poetry thread. Which there are plenty of those already.
> 
> I think the idea of writing a poem in five minutes (or less) could present more opportunities for others to join in.
> Being that, less time = less writing which means less reading. A kind of short, sweet, and simple method that others can follow.
> I know that for me, I don't like reading long, overly complicated/vague posts.
> 
> I do understand how this is a great way to get the creative juices flowing.....I just think it can spoil the potential momentum of the thread when it comes to involving/engaging more people. I think strict adherence to the time allotment the thread title/OP offers would give us insight into how we even approach poetry/our individual writing process. I see this thread as the poetry starter thread. You post after five mins. Then continue to work on it and post the finished product elsewhere, like in the art museum, if you so wish. Then you can even reference the starter and show the process and direction your piece took or ended up taking. I think that would be pretty interesting. :tongue:
> 
> I also find issue with people not disclosing the amount of time they spent on a piece (specifically when it indeed does take them over five mins).....idk....it just feels deceptive to me. :laughing:


It is still different from a poetry thread in my eyes because we're still coming up with poems on the spot in a short amount of time, with minimal editing. In a "post your poetry" thread you'd probably be posting things that you had labored over and edited for hours, and possibly even got feedback from other people on.

Five minutes is generally not enough time for me to even get to the point of what I'm trying to say in a poem, so that's why I usually go over the time limit.


----------



## JaySH

Mind bending emotions
weighted down all over 

Drinking just for fun
'til you're no longer ever sober

A bent version of reality
but one that you can manage

Feeling like you are free
when you're a prisoner to the damage

and in a moment of clarity
An epiphany comes forward 

realizing what you've come to be
As spoken by the inner voice rarely heard

Do I take another drink
and drown my pains and sorrows

Or embrace that I now can think
And thoughts of a sober tomorrow


----------



## tequila sunrise

I stood and watched
as you emptied yourself of every hurt 
you’d been given.

I want to fill you to the brim with tenderness
until you’re almost driven mad,
until all that sadness 
and anger and frustration 
is drained out of you.


----------



## losersalwayzwin

Perfuctionism
I don't see it, need it, or greet it.


----------



## quackmeme

Twist-
ing freely
gather in the remains
on the cold field

Hush-
it's clear, not safe
for camping with fire

Leave soon-
don't dance too long-


----------



## quackmeme

THANK YOU for this thread haha. I haven't written a poem since early summer.


----------



## quackmeme

Rain rills
wet hills
dead wills
time kills.

green and corpse overlay
story and life decay
another trudging madman walks towards the bog
will he find peace or a sword?


----------



## quackmeme

wow, that was macabre. seriously guys, I'm not that dark. but this is so fun!


----------



## fairies

Evil bugs suck away my brain,
And my hands freeze,
Ideas seize,
Only colors move,
As they melt from me,
Drained into a gutter,
I am blank,
Becoming one with cat videos and pizza rolls,
Sinking away into a thirteen hour nap...
....zzzzz...

----

I have writer's block right now. This is honestly the best I got today x_x


----------



## Mikasa

5 minutes???? Okay.... Here goes....


*Darkness calls
In shattered halls,
Where shadows weep for souls undone.
The score unsettled, for none have won
This sorrowful tale... All hail! All hail!*


Best I could do with the short time frame, but fun fun!


----------



## Tynen

The toxic inertia increases in my veins
Beat beat, the feelings of your idealized existance
The pain of a foreign body emoting dispair
Accepted by the host, at a vulnerable time
Attempts in vain
Impervious to the cries 

I stand alone in the streets, in the streets
In this city we built together
Our dreams, our triumphs 
My folly, my burden

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaySH

Ninja poop in the snow 
So freaking whit you didn't know

Stepped in it and your foot stinks
Now just be careful what you drink

Someone may have peed inside that jar
Sitting there behind the bar

Gulp it down and wet it is
But still you're drinking somones piss



Don't ask...needed a stupid laugh...


----------



## singethesky

lines drawn on page.page.page.
without connecting. the dots have all swept away.
lost the way.
preparing lines. for a completed picture.
the dots must return. to the page. 
empty pages promise future epiphanies.
ready your lines.
and refuse to read the journals of completed pages that you used to write.
how am i all lines, not intersecting. then can continue on forever. unparallel.


----------



## amuklewicz

Ben was a kid from the West Side
He always let it ride, O the risks he would take
Just to take his lady out to the lake
But in the end, Ben had nothing more than a flake
As he sat alone, without a date

Strange. Okay. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

all things must happen,
few things the same,
what is the purpose,
why must we remain?

are we worth all our money,
or the children we make?
can you taste the honey,
hidden in your rice sake?

eternity


----------



## Chamondelle

I know you're not far away
I know you'll be here soon
And if you're not here yet by the new year's shrine bell
I'll be sure to take the greens into my hand
And you'll be here in my arm
..dear package which again, probably stuck in my country custom.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiefishy

I do not know what to write
So I'll let my fingers guide
It still does not make sense
this poem typed by my own hands

I'm now stuck on what to say next
and 3 minutes is what I have left
It's like my mind just stopped functioning
but I refuse to stop writing

Where'd all the words go?
In my mind, they usually flow
Thinking I can do this in time
When all I'm doing is rhyme

This poem is just really lame
Guess poetry writing isn't my forté
Just clicked on this thread by random
And thought I could try write a "poem"

:dry:


----------



## masterchip27

There is a place
Which is home to many
It's an abstract home
where INFJ's are merry.

I have yet to see this home
Having searched below and above
This abstract land
For the one I love.


----------



## spiderman616

Contemplating on how to sound profound.
But for whom?
If people think I am profound, does that make me profound?
I eat popcorn and ponder.
Mmmm. Cheesy popcorn.
I like it.
My friend's and family aren't huge fans of it. 
But I don't need them to like it for me to like it.


----------



## cloudtears

Time runs forward, while standing still
To go to sleep, I have no will.
The kittens are winding down
Getting ready for another nap.
The stars and moon are aglow;
They will lose their spotlight,
Once the curtains are drawn
And the sun comes out for the show.

That was fun  I haven't written a poem in a long time.


----------



## JaySH

The first words you wrote
that I laid my eyes upon

The first words you spoke
that kept me listening on

The first glimpse of your eyes
like emerald seas of hope

The first experience of your smile
More heavenly than the pope

And though these firsts are now many
theres surely many firsts to come

Just when we think we've had plenty
we'll find we're nowhere near done

The first time you stand at my door
I will stare longingly into your eyes

The first time my lips touch yours
Stars will shine brighter in the sky

The first time we become one
there will be pure magic all around

The first time I hold you in my arms
We'll realize our home has been found

Until then you must know 
I'm with you wherever we are

And I will make every effort to show
you have me..
mind, body, soul and heart!

edited: we will to we'll and or to our
also, note-this was more like 8 minutes I think...I know it was less than 10....but didn't actually time myself


----------



## CyanNebula

In the middle of the room of light nested a jar waiting to be filled high.
Peering into the jar, several large pebbles became visible to the eye.

Is the jar full?

Sand was immediately poured into the lone jar without notice, silently.
Seeping into the small cracks between the jar and pebbles discreetly.

Is the jar full?

Water, pristine and clear, was poured gingerly into the jar with flare.
With droplets dancing along the brim falling down the sides without a care. 

What matter is it if the jar is full and the jar does not know what the large pebbles are?
Is it the jar's lover, mother, or friend? Education, career, or another unique jar?

The large pebbles cannot be ignored, or placed in the jar last,
Or else you will worry about the small things, things that don't hold the most mass.

So whenever you get up the next morning, my fellow jar,
Know your large pebbles, and you'll go far.

(Took 7 minutes to write. 1 minute to edit. A whole days worth of thinking)


~ Cyan


----------



## Lilyanith

You were my favorite prize and child
Come along again for another ride
Never knew someone as frost bit and pissed
Never knew you could reject me like this

Youre alone, youre alone, youre aloooo e 

No, we' re alike. 

Throw out the past for trash and honor bits
Fogged glass was made for finger tips
Callously blaming your only friend 
Never knew someone would make it end

It was you, it was you, it was youuuu

No, it's me too. 


(I wrote chords to go along with this, sat down and recorded for 2 minutes, listened and wrote what I sang - love crappy not-songs)


----------



## Dustdevil

A boat
with a chubby smirk
but will it stay afloat 
if I lurk

A coat
has a hidden dirk
he does not gloat
but is a gerk

A throat 
belongs to a clerk
who will vote
despite a quirk

The end.


----------



## Arles

Trapped 
Inside my head
Darkness
Engulfs, surrounds

Stretch, reach
Lifting arm
Hand open
Awaiting grasp

Fingers touch
Entwine salvation
Only to find
The hand is my own

Circle dance 
Entrapped in
Darkness


----------



## btsami

Life can be a pain
being stopped by a train.
Did no crime but I'm still doing time
right there on Imperial Main.

(The only poem I have ever written in my life and was while stopped at a RR crossing on the road to getting home [which is the story of my life haha])


----------



## Ronin_dreamer

What if I were to say what I really wanted just this once?
would you scoff and tell me off ??
what if I were to say...? 
would you smile at me-
-but brush it off??
like a speck of dust on a fine suede suite 
or a spot of rust on a glamourous red ferrari-

There's just so much I need to say
..but that I may....
say it afterall- only if you think its ok...
listen to these words...

"Thank You."


----------



## Erastis

Circles and stories and undefined depths

Fancies and follies, familiar steps

Over and over, and yet over again

The song is the same, confusion remains


----------



## question my existence

my heart lying on the floor
blood spilled from every pore
tears with nowhere to go
soul, along with everything you stole
yet I keep waiting
for you to 
pick me up 
again


----------



## question my existence

if i could curl into you
if i could take you to all the places
my heart has been
if you could bury me 
deep in your soul
if i could touch you with every
feeling in my being
if we could create a spark
we'd set the world on fire 
with our love


----------



## dizzymeup

being stupid
trusted my former husband
lost more of my innocence
clothes torn from me
i fought 
not enough 
i pushed you off then blacked out
weeds dock alcohol 
package rape and bowtie the night
flavored alcoholic beverages 
you are drinking so not listening
almost fell in the lake 
back pressed into wood instead
never a we never an us i was married to your best friend
visions of aliens
fears of alligators set in from that night on after
emts flashlights i was thrown out of a truck naked
psychosis as i rinsed off in the neighborhood sprinklers


----------



## Addict13

Stars in the night; thoughts in the sky
Illusions of light, an entry to mind,
The sands that escape, the passage of time
A thought you abandon, someone will find


----------



## listentotherain

Shut up, shut up, shut up, shut up...

Maybe it would be
better if the hope came 
from artificial causes,
instead of straight from
"HE who made me."

Then I could hear you out
with a straight face,
I could listen to
fake hope, hope that is FAKE,
and hold it, and smile, and
act like it's not my fault
like it's just me,
your life isn't at stake,
like that's where your effort belongs.

Fire from the vents 
under our apartment 
like so much flatulence
and I repent
and I want to get out.


----------



## Emerald Legend

I wish I could unscrew my head,
and step on it multiple times.
And stop the hurting brain. 
Having a family of sensors is like 
Talking to a brick wall...
Only you can't smash your head in it. 
Your words only suffer instead..
I'd rather have my brain suffer the pain
And words go through their ears and provide understanding.


----------



## JaySH

Never Alone

Sometimes the most beautiful 
Are also the most blind

Ignoring the meaningful
While the senseless poisons their mind

The weak and the ugly
cause a jaded self view

No longer seeing what others see
Or believing what they say is true

And if we can open their eyes
if they'll just let the good in

We can help them realize
they hold such beauty within

If you cannot break the grasp alone 
If you feel you must hide

Know that you are not on your own
for I am right here, always, by your side


----------



## question my existence

I passed you in the store today
I don't know you
and you don't know me
but I wanted to
I needed to...
what makes you smile
what makes you laugh
why you chose the color black
why is my heart drawn to yours
but you passed me
and I passed you
like two strangers always do


----------



## question my existence

dishes piled high
floor sticky with dust of years gone by
framed photographs of a time long ago
yellowing pages of a calender, dated 1962, curl inside themselves
clock hanging on the wall
its been many years since it ticked at all
nature twisting into the old house
leaves and branches through every window
yes they've all gone now
only shadows remain
of a life that once was


----------



## question my existence

Buttons

I used to run my fingers through
cookie tins full of buttons
reds, blues and vibrant swirls of multiple colors
I let them slip through my fingertips 
Somehow I always assumed they'd be there
to comfort me
to soothe me
to remind me of simpler times
but life, like buttons, slips right on by
and we don't even notice 
until it's gone


----------



## question my existence

I picked you up 
off of the highest shelf
you were the dustiest
the one that no-one ever thought to take home
but I...I straightened your pages
I traced the name etched inside
inhaled your essence 
and knew that nothing 
or nobody
could ever be as perfect
or as beautiful as you


----------



## question my existence

confess your sins
unravel the tangle that is your mind
he'll save you, they say
and all will be forgotten
but these words linger
like humidity in the air
stifling 
invisible to the naked eye
but they're everywhere
he hasn't forgotten
hes only waiting
the right time
the right turn of events
to toss them in my face
like rainwater
sticking to my skin
soaking into my very core
confess your sins...


----------



## listentotherain

I close my eyes, and the iron spiral trickles
up from the spot on the floor, see how it
spins around my feet -- does it protect me?

Warming the air around my ankles
Burning the air of my waist
Close to my head, yet it rises
like smoke to the upper height
smoke, from the pyre of me.


----------



## listentotherain

Guess this post took took too long to make,
It shouldn't be here.
I'll pull it elsewhere with a rake.
Fair is fair.


----------



## listentotherain

Inside, a sharp pain
where voice digs 
into my heart
and tells me 
"That is wrong."

Then there's a lonelier part
where fear cuts my bones
and makes me short
and makes me stay alone

It builds in my work a deep terror
and fear of what's come
because of this terror I've built
this doubt that lumps over me, numb.

And I can't get anything done, as it sits here next to me
a shadowy, stunted form, telling my soul what to do
like it doesn't know what to do, but also like I'm not
my soul, and I find myself in trouble and it stings
listening to that awful, awful thing.


----------



## listentotherain

Alright, one more and then I need to convince myself to study.

Alright, one more to convince myself to study.

My feet are one fire, because there's lava under the desks.
I'm sweating so much that the salt cracks my skin, the vapors
make my head spin.

So what do I do? pull out book
and cover my mind with dust
don't listen to those ugly sounds

and I can just let my soul rust
and dig into good allegory -- 
experimental,
the science of wit.

Cognitive psychology
is not Torah.

Must learn it now,
Lest parents frown
and my teachers see
that I don't care
well, I wouldn't dare.

Into material dive
Buried up in it alive
Constricted from seeing what's true
but I do it for you.


----------



## piscesfish

5 minutes? Okay, here's my crack at it XD
--

sitting in the Dark,
with Nothing but 
the Sound of the TV
filling the ears
of less deserving People
who have nothing Better 
To do.
their minds Numbed,
their bodies Fidgeting
and Squirming,
trying to find some comfortable position
or Purpose 
so they don't feel 
Useless
on the last day
of Winter Break.


----------



## justjay

I wish I could see clearer

The face in the mirror

Eyes of faded blue

Lips are a faded hue

My broken heart

Has not faded loving you


----------



## Violator Rose

@Jaytheinfp why are you not a famous poet? You should seriously be a famous poet :O <3

Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## justjay

There is a girl who cuts her arm

Sharpened blade intending harm

I wished she lived nearby

I would tell her she is perfect, and the reasons why

I would kiss her scars, and gently graze them with my lips

If she only knew, she could set a thousand ships


----------



## listentotherain

wet echoes of love pushing up through 
the space between breaths
where one lung ends and the other begins,
space to the right of my heart.

Losing attachment to...
well, losing a vision of...
well, it's calling back
I get up to water the plants.

and see the flowering rose
that turns upward her neck
and the shadow is long in the morning,
long near the night


----------



## listentotherain

It's amazing we don't notice
the bone that stretches
from the joint of the upper arm
to the center of the chest

It's amazing, since this bone
holds the secret of flight
and its frailty gives a hint
that our arm is very long

If you thought it attached to the shoulder,
you would think it was held to the chest
by a single ball of muscle,
much larger than the rest

You would think it was strong
and you would be wrong.


----------



## listentotherain

Why you?
the answer to this question
is a refraction on a reflection
of a distortion of a deception
wrapped into an arrogant knot.

You are not chosen, nor selected
not in training, nor perfected
not in error, nor ejected
but here to be taught.


----------



## Blue Potato

Jaytheinfp said:


> There is a girl who cuts her arm
> 
> Sharpened blade intending harm
> 
> I wished she lived nearby
> 
> I would tell her she is perfect, and the reasons why
> 
> I would kiss her scars, and gently graze them with my lips
> 
> If she only knew, she could set a thousand ships


You, um...wow.
You should seriously consider filling a book with all of your poems or at least a blog or something. They are beautiful and should be shared.


----------



## justjay

Origami767676 said:


> You, um...wow.
> You should seriously consider filling a book with all of your poems or at least a blog or something. They are beautiful and should be shared.


You are too kind, and I will write one just for you.

I feel the paper 

I crease and fold

Shape taking maker's mold

What should it become?

Dragon, bear?

I use my thumb taking care

A plane that flies near the sun

Life is simple, life is fun


----------



## justjay

Violator Rose said:


> At first I thought I was in the "Song Lyric For Your Mood" thread, because I seriously thought this was a song! Fantastic five minute poem.


I'm glad you could enjoy it.

Rosy petals dance with grace

Moonlight glitters on her face

Crystals of sweat drip like rain

My heart stings of striking pain

Her voice comforts me in the night

She is vulnerable in the light

The rose she trembles but not her thorn

Full of beauty, love, and scorn


----------



## Watercolourful

Never will I see again
I gave my sight to have a pen
From it flows the ink of time
Souls and stars and words that rhyme
There are whispers in my head
I had to learn to hear instead
There's a storm beneath my skin
And through the pen I'll let you in

Four minutes. (Sorry for posting when I'm not an NF, I just love poetry.)


----------



## Blue Potato

Jaytheinfp said:


> You are too kind, and I will write one just for you.
> 
> I feel the paper
> 
> I crease and fold
> 
> Shape taking maker's mold
> 
> What should it become?
> 
> Dragon, bear?
> 
> I use my thumb taking care
> 
> A plane that flies near the sun
> 
> Life is simple, life is fun


Yay! Applause! Please, write a book.roud:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm not an NF, but I love poetry, too... but here you go...
a five minute poem.

Snow crunching beneath my feet
air cold enough to bite my face
winter strikes deep into my heart

a white world of loneliness
a white world of love
a white world of cold pain
a white world of heart numbness

it feels as if it will last forever
the frozen world
the world of no color
the world of tiny indoor spaces

I step outside to a wall of cold
and wish to rush back in
where artificial warmth keeps away the pain
but does not warm the heart

the magic of Christmas departs
and the coldness of winter takes over
seemingly forever

another day, it will be warmer and still white
inviting enough for a snowshoe clad adventurer
to seek out snowy tree branches and an icy river
and majestic trees

but for now it is too cold
and I wait...


----------



## justjay

Violator Rose said:


> @Jaytheinfp why are you not a famous poet? You should seriously be a famous poet :O <3
> 
> Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


If I was a poet of note

Given adulation for poems wrote

Readers following my every step

Footsteps following me where I crept

Solace would be hard to find

Thoughtless chatter terrorize my mind

All I wish is to give my feeling

All I wish is to live with meaning


----------



## justjay

Oaken logs thrown on burning flame

Children playing a silly game

Music engulfing my walls

Have a good time with Jane written on the stalls

Coffee with 2 creams in my hand

Love not going like I planned

These are things that make me glad

Really life is not so bad


----------



## justjay

Sometimes I wish I was the Grinch

And my heart would grow in a pinch

Or maybe Rhadagast the Brown

Riding fleety rabbits all through town

If you were me you'd reminisce 

Holding your hand and your gentle kiss

Throwing my coat over that puddle

My love for you was never subtle

Our love endures until we reunite

A future date in heaven's light


----------



## TheOffspring

Always lie,
to be on my own.
Always surrounded,
yet always alone.

My senses wasting..
Misery prevailing..
My heart is fading..
My heart is failing..

Time passes..
My mind darkens..
All is chaotic..
Am i psychotic?..

Fading away,
No Revelation..
No escape
Only desolation.


----------



## gatsby

Paper skin and ink-stain eyes
In me a wordless idea flies.
Boundless as the sea,
Smaller than a pea,
And when I set it free:
What sounded so beautiful in my head
Tumbles out, gawky, and falls flat,
Like lead.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Love is cold
Love is tender
Love is warm
Love doth sickness render

As I look up on the starry night
I feel so small
But oh, so right
Darkness coolly wears a warm shawl
It is she that gives me light

She whispers in her calming voice
"I am here, now and never"
Lost in confusion, losing my poise
Wondering if there is a tie that I must sever

Nothing is real
Nothing is real
But love and darkness


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Like lightning strikes
And thunder booms
I wonder if the flower blooms
So elegant, but so sure
Its pedals for us to adore
The cow eats
The man slaughters
To the earth he bequeaths
Leaving tears to his daughters
Nothing lasts forever
But forever is life's endeavor


NOTE: I have to say, I used to write poetry in high school, just for fun, to get feelings onto a page (after my first REAL crush told me it wasn't going to happen -_- also played some of the best basketball of my life then, as well). This has inspired me to go back to writing poetry.

NICE! Also, I'm reading the first edition of Leaves of Grass, so that helps.


----------



## candiemerald

I've lived so long within my brain
yet found naught
I've fought so long to ease the pain
yet pain I've brought
Tormented with endless inquiry
Pain, endless pain - but why me?
At birth bound was I with asking why...

I'll ask 'til I die

---

5 minutes - 
that was refreshing! I should do this more often. Too often sit with blank page before me, frightened at the silence...


----------



## CaptainShawnee

The world isn't as
Dark
as we want to think.
In fact,
through the darkness I see
Stars.
Light
watching, waving, smiling.
If that's what hope is,
Then it's all I'll ever want.


----------



## justjay

I, the initiate of love

You, the angel from above

We, the two doves inspire

They, wish to be solitary, liar!


----------



## LucASS

At last it came, 
Glorious - still mundane. 
A short vibration, 
A week of tweaking, 
Thank you Aviate for simplifying my life. 

Oh god, this must be why I never do poertry. 

Sent using Taptalk.


----------



## purplegoon

LucASS said:


> At last it came,
> Glorious - still mundane.
> A short vibration,
> A week of tweaking,
> Thank you Aviate for simplifying my life.
> 
> Oh god, this must be why I never do poertry.
> 
> Sent using Taptalk.


Thank you for regaling us with this poem, dear INTJ:happy: so glad you came to join us!
Now....to ask Google what Aviate means.


----------



## purplegoon

Ahhh I see. Well then, that all makes sense now, doesn't it!


----------



## justjay

Wailing winds whisper witty wonders

Cloudy gaseous light horrendous thunders

Droplets pitter patter dripping light as cotton

Thoughtless thinking dreams long forgotten


----------



## LucASS

purplegoon said:


> Thank you for regaling us with this poem, dear INTJ:happy: so glad you came to join us!
> Now....to ask Google what Aviate means.


Funny, since I actually could ask my old launcher to google stuff for me.



purplegoon said:


> Ahhh I see. Well then, that all makes sense now, doesn't it!


Did you get any other interpretations by not having that piece of information?


----------



## Laguna

fearless
i need to be
crave fearlessness
crave this world
all that it is and has
nothing holding me back
crave fearlessness


----------



## Kilohertz

_get out._

he hovers there outside of my door,
a nameless shadow shooting off electrons
that prickle my skin and the hairs of my upper arms.



how those get through the locked door, i have no idea.



they really need to stop, though.



it's in this manner that he's able to find all the magnetic particles in my body
and draw them out of me like iron filings to a polarised horseshoe.

without saying a word,
he's gotten my poor skin to bleed without bleeding
and my mind to snap without snapping,
microbursts of static-electric annoyance
that i need to keep hidden inside
for fear that i'll exacerbate the problem by eliciting the actual sound of his voice.




god, i wish i didn't get so irritated at such silly things..


----------



## listentotherain

No more emptiness in the room
even though we're still here together
but not the same person, anymore.

You in your corner sitting up against the wall
me lying down with my eyes in the watery depths

Both of us are birds of prey,
Me hunting the mouse,
You hunting the remote control.

I don't know how it came to be
that I was trapped in place
and your eyes were trapped in place
and my heart was leading me everywhere 
except the ground under my feet
and your eyes were leaving your heart behind
and the ground, and the wall, and me.

It feels so full, I can barely breathe
from all the demons that fill the room
the parts of your heart that will never be seen
the dust at the foot of the couch.


----------



## justjay

In sanity insanity dwells

In vanity insanity swells

Lonely thoughts thicken plots

Slowly mind sickened rots

Silent omen wishing well

Violent men wishing hell


----------



## friendly80sfan

I wander through life thinking I've seen the world,
But only now have I found the door,
It opens with creak and I take a step outside,
The bitter cold hits my face and I stumble back in fear as I realize the dark,
When I try to retreat, the door is locked and I realize my fate,
I am in the real world, blissful ignorance is gone,
I have a light in me, but it's still quite dim,
I sit outside the door, the comfort I once knew,
But I know I must leave and journey to find a better day,
Life can't all be dark, I just need to find the light,
I can see it now, a glow in the distance,
There is hope, there is light.


----------



## Noicha

right now I have to pee
but I won't go release my flow
'til I complete, for all to see
this half-assed piece of poetry


----------



## cielo_nlu

Here in the stark land of contrasts
Lay one marked by grey
The softness of the color 
More often than not gives way
To a deep and silent morning,
Where no mourning is to be had,
But only peace and soft laughter,
Where the colorless are glad.

If there were less of black and white,
More of that mixing of day and night, 
Would it be called compromise,
Or would it be called peace?

Peace alone is not enough,
There must be courage, 
There must be love,
There must be trust and give and take,
So grey alone can never save.

Black and white and grey in sight,
Another color range enters in, so bright,
a fluid movement of dancing light,
and there, I know, is grace. 

Grace with ever moving rivers,
Stone of ever growing timbers,
What else could there be,
In this forest of greatest mystery?

Aaaaand time's up!


----------



## justjay

Shadow creeping seeking deceitful pose

Hollow seeping leaking heart weeping prose

Faint grasp idealist has upon saner manner

Feinting hammer swing from cunning planner

I am the nail stricken blow receiving pain

You, the metal executioner squeezing grain

You leave an acrid taste, I spit upon your sorrow

Passion hollow somber hourglass no time to borrow


----------



## CatchTwenty2wo

Sleep paralysis, From the dream of a lifetime
I took the call, I was in need of a lifeline

Misconstrued, Unworthy and Skeptical in the mix
She woke me gently, Shielding my eyes as I predict

Blindly, Taking it step by step, Feeling it out
Calmly invigorating, I'm overshadowing doubt


----------



## DustyWind

The town is like a river
You walk into the flow
I lurk long behind the wall
Waiting to pounce on a long-legged doe

More and more mad
More and more your lad
City girls always lie
There's nowhere to hide

You start the engine 
Smile like a giddy little girl
I sit quickly behind you
And I sink into the whirl

My hands around your waist
I am now very near
You twist and turn and yell
I feel no fear

More and more mad
More and more your lad
City girls always lie
There's nowhere to hide


----------



## justjay

Turbulent air thrusting gusting dirty dust

Swirling whirling dancing spinning just

Howling screaming deafen fragile ears

Darkness feeding fears collecting tears


----------



## justjay

I'm hijacking this thread until someone posts some poetry!!!!


Menace slinking whispers lies promising greener grass

Devil's winking winter spies admonishing teary eyes

Faceless horror scorns, scorches fields dry and bare

Burning witch stake in hand lifeless grip smiling agape

Heart icy sculpture fragile sneaker squishes like a grape


----------



## Watercolourful

When did I convince myself
That the silence sounded like your whispers
That the cold felt like your hands
When did I convince myself that
You were anything more 
Than a breeze, a voice,
a word.


----------



## 33778

I blame you time.
I blame you space.
I blame you broken mind 
and broken self.

I can´t count on distance
it fails to keep me safe,
or keep away the shadows
or take away the pain.

I fight against my nature
though I know I can´t win.
I fight my worst enemy
I can´t stop fighting.......me.


----------



## morpheusx66

Haiku:

Sunlight paints the ground
Filtered through trees canopy
A new day is here


----------



## Laguna

no
don't wanna
don't wanna write
cold
I'm cold
It's cold outside I said
I'm tired
I want to sleep
no
no I won't write a poem
:frustrating:


----------



## Xenograft

Rough:



> A heart left to its
> own insane volition.
> Wrought by delusion of
> fantastical perfection.
> 
> I climbed atop a mountain,
> to silently scream out.
> To call out to her from
> across a great ravine.
> 
> Torturing my brain,
> a blazing fire erupts.
> Clouding my eyes and
> consuming my psyche.
> 
> I worry and fear that,
> perhaps, she won't believe.
> She won't understand me
> when I say "I love you."


----------



## Moonshake

_Beyond the Glass_


This city is a giant fishbowl
The world outside so colorful,

So magnified
So panoramic

So close

Beyond the glass


----------



## Superfluous

*Savior's Remorse*

_[takes a deep breath, and says quickly]_
Attracted to crazies, what are you, crazy? 
Your savior complex fucked you up again.
You tried your best, but he wont give it a rest,
he's trying to keep you for a win.
I am the moon, bright in the dark
going in circles for the sake of freedom
Every movement is perceived as deride; for he is the ocean & his tides
But perhaps your happiness will blow out.. if you don't leave him.
_[recomposes one's self and readjusts the optimism]_


----------



## Laguna

silencedinstigatedmotivatedcrassbellyupbellydownfuriousfasthideinhideoutbreakawaybreakoutcomebackgoawaystayawaycomebackdon'tgodon'tstaystayveryfarawaypleasedon'ttalkpleasedon'tstoplovingmeatlastneversaynoneversayyesneverdoanythingatalldon'tbreathdon'tspeakdon'tleaveplease


----------



## Forith

I was wounded at my core.
I died.
I am free.
I am reborn.
(This is lame.)


----------



## justjay

Forith said:


> I was wounded at my core.
> I died.
> I am free.
> I am reborn.
> (This is lame.)




I love the simplicity, and yet if conveys the depth of the grand canyon. I think painting with the fewest words possible creates the most interesting poetry, and you do it amazingly well! 

Imagination wild flooding heart,

Budding love creative start,

Roses kisses holding hands,

Walking talking without plans.


----------



## Laguna

when someone says
don't contact me
it means
you are dead to them
it means
any form of communication
should cease
memories
erased
it never happened
figment of your
imagination
go away
you're dead to me
go away
already
stop 
pretending
you're 
someone
you are not
we're dead
this is dead
the imaginary
alter ego
is dead
quit pretending
that every persona
is not
dead


----------



## Forith

Jaytheinfp said:


> I love the simplicity, and yet if conveys the depth of the grand canyon. I think painting with the fewest words possible creates the most interesting poetry, and you do it amazingly well!
> 
> Imagination wild flooding heart,
> 
> Budding love creative start,
> 
> Roses kisses holding hands,
> 
> Walking talking without plans.


Thanks a lot. I didn't even think it was that good.


----------



## justjay

Forith said:


> Thanks a lot. I didn't even think it was that good.



When words come from the heart they don't need to be dressed up in fancy adjectives to be good.


----------



## Xenograft

Streamlined through this slipstream,
colliding with the atoms and molecules,
careening down this vast hallway,
convulsion of thoughts and ideas.

Searing hot and biting cold,
prancing about in the ethereal,
mind lost in plumes of smoke,
twirling and jaunting around.

Wake up,
sporadic joy,
as I am one 
with everything.


----------



## zazara

Life is an hourglass and you are a grain 
Fall from the grasp and be reborn again

Each piece is you and you are it 
Though nothing ever seems to fit


----------



## CatchTwenty2wo

I break, trying to break the broken state
Of mind, I give mine time to rewind
The lines from a snapped back, realign the spine
What's bottled up and seemingly stuck, is meant to open
Even emptied, it's something to envy
Breathe, and stop choking on life that was found for you
Let your lungs fill with love that was bound for you


----------



## justjay

Wavering wind deflating sail,

Captain praying thrusting gail,

Pacing plank,

Creak. Tap. Creak. Tap.

Wooden leg scar unhealed,

Grinning how he refused to yield,

Howling air fills the sail,

Grin erased applying veil.


----------



## Watercolourful

It's been great, it's been sweet
Adults and children line the street
They say, 
Your smile saved us all
It's been wonderful, it's been grand
No one here will understand
I say,
Your smile erased us all.


----------



## Forith

Take a look at yourself.
Do you know who you are?
What's underneath all the suffering you've endured?
The pain that forged you into you.
Are you a child?
What do you think of the changes you've made to yourself?
Did they make you more capable?
Or perhaps stronger?
Some could say you've mutilated yourself.
You're a hideously deformed version of what you were.
An abomination.
We're all children.
We're all children that learned the world isn't so nice.
We're all children that learned we needed to adapt.
We're all children that learned.


----------



## mentok

A broken chandelier hangs high
above our heads
eyes locked
hands clenched 
below no regrets
a moment gone and passed
before us prize in sight
of clever cons
and false delights
i just might..


----------



## conscius

Thank you guys for contributing and sharing your poetry in this thread, I appreciate it. Keep the wonderful poetry coming. Don't doubt yourself or hold yourself back, just say what comes. Here's another from me:

Alone
I 
am
the whiteness between us
frightens me.
Let your black ink be fingers
that reach out to me
and hold me close
and I will do the same
and we can cry
together a little
and laugh nervously
and let go
into love
for just 
a moment.


----------



## Xenograft

_If I could just
fade away
into the walls
and forget
I’d be ok.

Shivering
wavering
falling back
into my 
fat head._


----------



## Morfy

Falling
Spilaring down into the abyss
Shrouded in darkness
Surrounded by...bliss?
Might be the unconscious

Branches
I can see them to my left and right
Some are in my reach
They could stop my flight
But they won't

Why?
I am not even sure
Maybe deep, deep inside
Besides feeling insecure
My will to live has died
Maybe I just want to hit the ground.
So it could all be...

Over
I hit the ground
Now here I am
Should I turn around?
Actually
I don't give a damn.

I might as well just stay here
Forever
Or until someone follows me down there
And their voice I can hear


What would their voice say?
"Give up, it's so easy"?
Or "Why are you so sleazy"?
Probably just
"Let's climb back up"
...
Because that's only natural right?

_________________________
not exactly a poem, rather a rambling, though the disturbance of any rational pattern is intended. Actually it is quite rational, whatever I'm confused


----------



## mariosuperlative

Blue on the canvas of my imagination
Flowing through the light of the world, sensations
I did not contemplate, dare not contemplate
Flowing around like a miserable fate
It all comes too late

And the twisted, listless words I spout
Are meek and meagre while inside I shout
Tearing at the barrier you have put upon the sky
Heaven and dreams and love and life, all built on a lie

I can scarcely look back, the horizon fades
Into a dizzying blur, but turn around
And it's all just the same, swirling around me is pain
And in front and behind are things I cannot name.
As the world stretches out into opaque nothingness

Blue on the canvas of your imagination
I appear a silhouetted figure of nothing much
If only you could register this inner turmoil 
If only you could understand. 


I don't even know what I just wrote. :blushed:


----------



## Praealtan Mind

_Et video et vides:_
Et video et vides, et comprihendimus,
Sed in modis multis, multe diversi sumus!
Qui simusne partibus unicis similes,
Sed partibus aliis, nimis dissimiles?

This sounds better if you read it aloud with proper Latin pronunciation.

Translation
_Both I see and you see:_
Both I see, and you see, and we both understand,
But in many ways, we are very different!
How are we on one side similar,
But on the other side, so dissimilar?


----------



## OkWhat

Tasteless tart
Empty Heart
Careless Touch
Way too Much

Crying Laughs
Modern Tasks
Precious Thoughts
At my cost
Moments Lapse,,,


----------



## OkWhat

She bleeds a whisper
Yet to faint to hear
Painful Silence 
Silent Fear

Life moves faster
Time grows older
No One asked her
She grows bolder 

Thoughts keep spinning
Whys keep blending
Care keeps waning
Future's fading

Hear the calm, hear the peace, here the others, finally crying.


----------



## Xenograft

*Infinity:*_

With swinging, aged bark, he stood,
basking in the morning sun,
this wondrous old tree,
guardian of the park.

Spectacled eyes and crooked nose,
quakes and shakes of his breath,
towering above the fauna,
watching over me.

Rustles in the harsh summer winds,
softly swaying to and fro in time,
with the waves of space,
gallivanting across the pines.

Bearing my body to the wicked green,
searing sunlight blasting my face,
he held and cocooned me,
to merge with his nature.

My roots expanding down and outward,
to meet with the cool, damp earth,
erection of great conclusions,
I grew with the forest.

My eyes reaching far across the land,
over distant blue mountaintops,
singing to the endless skies,
reawakened in the bliss.

I joined my energies with the ether,
soaring upwards to the heavens,
cosmos and blinking comets,
stars circling my head.

So I hung in the pitch filled opacity,
searching far and wide for it,
the ultimate, selfless end,
to be found in the infinity._


----------



## solitaris

'Tis his day
the soul now lay
to remember the sign
above the throne high
raise the evil eye

Remember the sound
where ears ring loud
in times of silence
in times of peace
the wonders never cease


----------



## Bella2016

Timer is set, 5 minutes to go. What shall be written here, I do not know. Should poems rhyme or should they just have rhythm? Perhaps they should actually have alliteration? 

(seriously, you can't write much in 5 mins if you're an NFP who gets distracted)


----------



## conscius

Today after my mother again ignored what I had said and just refuses to see me as equal human being (she has to have power over me):

Sometimes I so wish that I were never born.
Today I swatted a fly, its body
crushed and bloodied clings to the wall.
This is the not the behavior, I don't think,
of a person who feels respected and loved.


----------



## Lune

Where
did the sky go when I left it 
behind among the mountains?
Now
white-hot strips slice between stone edifices
neatly arranged into a city composed of stars.

And I 
have stopped praying for the sky
to swallow me.


----------



## disguise

Daylight has gone, faded
And the flora died
A creature of the woods
Stands clear

A predator with a smile
No, does not hide
Approaches with grace
Stands here

The words once whispered
Are all now drowned
The wolf with a mask
Stands near

Rush, rush, rush
But you will never make it
The jaws behind you snap
And you're just an evening snack...

Pop!

And it's all imagination
Here's the realistic interpretation:

From all of that, what is left
Is the two eyes
Gazing in silence
At who?

-- At you.

Mmmh, okay.


----------



## Belladonne

yesterday when i was in the shower, 
i cupped my hands, 
and peed into them. 
i sat there holding 8 ounces of my own pee
i looked at it, felt its warmth, 
and then unclasped my hands 
as i watch the golden liquid flow down the drain.

and i thought what if....what if i would have drank that pee?


----------



## JaySH

I have seen the ugliness in days
Some last weeks and months and even years

And though it makes me want to run away
I've stood in darkness to face my fears

I have seen much suffering and pain
It's held my happiness out of sight

And though it feels like a fiery rain
I stand tall, strong and ready to fight

I have seen the full depths of despair
I've nearly drowned in all my sorrow

And though some days seem so unfair
I still see hope and beauty within tomorrow


----------



## Vast Silence

Belladonne said:


> yesterday when i was in the shower,
> i cupped my hands,
> and peed into them.
> i sat there holding 8 ounces of my own pee
> i looked at it, felt its warmth,
> and then unclasped my hands
> as i watch the golden liquid flow down the drain.
> 
> and i thought what if....what if i would have drank that pee?


Omg that bold randomness <3
Hahahaha very unexpected topic, I like it!
---------------------------------------------------

I climbed Mother Earth's mountains high,
Gazing onto star blanketed skies and into oceans deep I dove.
Cutting through the wind I plummeted down into waters ice cold.

Far beneath the waves I saw her there,
Raven hair, blue eyed, maiden fair.
With lips soft as silk, ablaze she kindled my heart.

Taking her hands in mine I soared,
From waters dark and deep breaking free,
Through storm clouds raging fierce,
Above the clouds and into the dawn sky.

Beneath the stars we kissed as the sun rose,
Burning the world with our love's passion.


----------



## JaySH

Bella2013 said:


> Timer is set, 5 minutes to go. What shall be written here, I do not know. Should poems rhyme or should they just have rhythm? Perhaps they should actually have alliteration?
> 
> (seriously, you can't write much in 5 mins if you're an NFP who gets distracted)


8:07pm

sure you can...write your distractions as inspiration

i lay here listening to the sound of cars passing by
and in the distance birds sing along as the so freely fly

music playing softly from the bedroom where I'll soon be
It's alluring tone just what I need as if it sings to me. 

And the tv on adds background noise to the thoughts within my head
so restless yet so tired and ready to lay in bed

a hunger building deep inside, a snack needed before I rest
So up I am and in the kitchen looking for the snack that'll suit me best

Off to bed and time to sleep, this day is all but done
and what shall I dream I do not know but it best be something fun

Goodnight world, and sweet dreams to all as you lay your weary heads
And I close my eyes to sleep away but lay awake instead


----------



## hauntology

missing the nomads at 8:24
in the taxi ride back into our home country, I felt there was a monster taunting me from the bridge's other side & if I had screamed in it's southern direction, it's deep voice would be echoed back to me saying, "come get me you filth!" 
maybe it's all simpler than I think. maybe being the cute, harmless drunk just suits me so much more. 
"if I could I'd build a space ship with your & my name on it." 
you're all ghosts & dead but thriving. she asks, "did you come back all this way only to be distant?" 
you've all drowned but you're surviving. I buried all my best friends hoping something might feel different.


----------



## JaySH

Sometimes I let it get me down
sometimes the weight becomes too much

For in the gloom I start to drown
and with my heart I'm out of touch

To see the beauty in our lives
To hear the song of what matters most

While watching others so deprived 
All that's wrong has them engrossed

And while they stand with eyes half closed
Open only to see all the pain and fear 

I try to shed light where darkness imposed
And sing love's song aloud for them to hear


----------



## Watercolourful

I feel the boredom crawling in
I want to tear away my skin
The idle world is not enough
I think that it may call my bluff
I think it knows that I am here
That I see through it crystal clear
That I can't breathe inside this smog
So one day I will clear the fog
The long, long years of standing still
The pain of having no strong will
The days dragging as they pass
The fear I won't know how to last
I don't belong to the gray
One day I will fly away


----------



## Watercolourful

JaySH said:


> Sometimes I let it get me down
> sometimes the weight becomes too much
> 
> For in the gloom I start to drown
> and with my heart I'm out of touch
> 
> To see the beauty in our lives
> To hear the song of what matters most
> 
> While watching others so deprived
> All that's wrong has them engrossed
> 
> And while they stand with eyes half closed
> Open only to see all the pain and fear
> 
> I try to shed light where darkness imposed
> And sing love's song aloud for them to hear


I love this


----------



## JaySH

justanotherperson said:


> I love this


Awwwe...thank you. Inspired by a conversation in a thread this morning


----------



## Sage del Viento

I saw your tear filled eyes that day
Of course, I couldn't do nothing about it
It wasn't my place to say
I was just an observer, watching you bite your lip
Yeah it wasn't that much of a deal
Your boyfriend broke up with you, so what?
You walked over and handed me the bill for the meal
Despite my annoyance, I kept my mouth shut


You know, despite my nonchalance, I did want to act
You trying to hold yourself together at your job
But I just couldn't find the words or the tact
So I let you get back to your work as you hold back the sobs

Out the door I went into the rain...








Quickly and sloppily written after hearing a someone I went to school with, working as a waitress, get dumped by her boyfriend while she was on the job. 

Despite the anonymity of it all, I sincerely hope it's alright I used this event as a topic of poetry, because I feel a bit uneasy writing of another's life...


----------



## disguise

Vain, vain, why so vein?
Mirrors hurt
Oh, the pain

Fight, fight, fight
Your demons cry
Now let them fly

Away.
Away.

The soul has found its day
But me, I'm in the dark
Is anyone here
Listening?


----------



## JaySH

disguise said:


> Vain, vain, why so vein?
> Mirrors hurt
> Oh, the pain
> 
> Fight, fight, fight
> Your demons cry
> Now let them fly
> 
> Away.
> Away.
> 
> The soul has found its day
> But me, I'm in the dark
> Is anyone here
> Listening?



I feel your worry
I hear your cries
Your hope diminished with your failed tries

Beside you I stand
You're not alone 
This life's too hard to go through on your own

Demons won't deter me
For you I will stand strong
And away they''ll fly before too long

So now just take my hand
Together we''ll face those fears
Even if you cannot see me..I'll be right here


----------



## justjay

There is a wooden bench in the park,

It turns to gold when it gets dark,

I pretend the people passing are on adventures,

They use their canes as weapons,

And bite muggers with their dentures,

The birds they gather worms and snails,

Dogs bark at cats and wag their tails,

Strollers become dirt bikes jumping buses,

Tiny baby geniuses solving world hunger with their fusses,

And as I sit,

I pretend I'm a statue made of stone,

Just like Lincoln on his throne.


----------



## Belladonne

Jaytheinfp said:


> There is a wooden bench in the park,
> 
> It turns to gold when it gets dark,
> 
> I pretend the people passing are on adventures,
> 
> They use their canes as weapons,
> 
> And bite muggers with their dentures,
> 
> The birds they gather worms and snails,
> 
> Dogs bark at cats and wag their tails,
> 
> Strollers become dirt bikes jumping buses,
> 
> Tiny baby geniuses solving world hunger with their fusses,
> 
> And as I sit,
> 
> I pretend I'm a statue made of stone,
> 
> Just like Lincoln on his throne.


----------



## disguise

JaySH said:


> I feel your worry
> I hear your cries
> Your hope diminished with your failed tries
> 
> Beside you I stand
> You're not alone
> This life's too hard to go through on your own
> 
> Demons won't deter me
> For you I will stand strong
> And away they''ll fly before too long
> 
> So now just take my hand
> Together we''ll face those fears
> Even if you cannot see me..I'll be right here


What a sweet little rhyme
To make me smile
But a word of warning
In this place, there ain't a morning

The monster I hide
Under piles of white lies
Is a part of me

You see -- look at me
My heart is corrupt

The disease runs down my fingers
Spreads into my lungs, veins
Like a cloud of smoked cigarettes
The effect doesn't fade

I'm not afraid
I'm a mischievous grin
... but wait?
Who is who?
Perhaps I am you?

In desperation
I shout, I cry

Not sure
Where
Am
I

Okay, this took a few extra minutes (what a rule breaker!). 
Thanks for the poem response! This is fun.


----------



## 66393

My mind is like 
a picture-book.
In my head it is annotated,
with both visions
and words.
When i speak,
only half
of what was really there, 
is able to be expressed.
Because some images
speak louder,
than words ever could.


----------



## disguise

Damn
Making sense
Of my own reality
It's still a riddle, mystery
Hidden under the grass
Left in broken glass
It withers, dies

But here I am
The treasure hunter
Eager to find
My destiny


----------



## JaySH

You lie and manipulate truth to fit your own agenda
Using innocence of childhood to validate your ways

And he may not see the evil and even defend you
For it's on his young ignorance that you choose to play

A mother should be building her son to be his best
Making him see the strength and beauty his heart beholds

Instead you demean him and his father without rest
To deflect the shortcomings and evil within your own soul

it will not work for he has something you can never take
An impenetrable wall of strength and love for others

And I will be there for him whatever the stakes
To do for him what you cannot as his mother!


----------



## disguise

I live in the Ministry of Broken Truths
The lies embrace me like constricting ropes
I walk in the shadows, stroking dead souls
Knowing he sold me a deafening mistake

I borrow my land to the igniting flames
To the hands of the fellow who cries out loud
I no longer look into the dept of knowledge
Just swim in a puddle of tangled ties

I run along, my eyes bound to my back
They sit there tight grieving the past
I fish for the memories of lost sunsets
But don't realize this is an eternal trap


----------



## Sage del Viento

Scattered thoughts and memories
On this empty beach
Fragmented sea-shells


----------



## eleuthera

Driving into the parking lot, our eyes locked.
It wasn't the first time.

Your movements hold me,
as you laisez-faire your way to pick something up and open the door.

Although you won't make eye contact at times,
you let me know you are there.

Listening
watching,
interacting with my environment even though your not part of it.

Although I know you are bad,
I still continue to be intrigued. And you knowing this, continue the game....
something of ego, something of competition, I don't understand.

We have spoken,
but we've never been able to without interuption and watching eyes.

So many complications,
it doesn't seem worth how you tease (or am I)
Only time will tell if we are ever to be friends, because I can see us as nothing more.


----------



## OkWhat

I never understood understanding.
Complications seem so demanding;
Is free a gift or a postponed commanding?
I like you, your smile makes me forget...

I lost myself in today,
I found myself yesterday,
I can't remember what price I paid,
If it's more than you I will not pay...

Does gold have value?
Does time have lust?
If everything that is was spoken,
Then of you, I said too much....


----------



## OkWhat

Life?
Questions.
Time?
Expectations.
Feelings?
Misconceptions.
Meaning?
Interpretations.

I once had an idea, I once I had an idea but now I wonder.


----------



## Xenograft

*Garden
*
_Angelic countenance etched into my irises,_
_every face haunted, masked, by her own,_
_consumed by whimsical, fantastical light,_
_and yet, I do not fret, dismay escaping me._
_
Absorption in such unbridled majesty,_
_staring endlessly over boundless earth,_
_scrambling to the top, conquering it all,_
_life is but a dream, I’d say, in her heart._
_
Invoking the muse in my squirming chest,_
_eyes wide open, flooding of world’s beauty,_
_like a firecracker, she bounces and skirts,_
_expanding her love for this corporeal life._
_
A never-ending sonnet espousing luminosity,_
_seeking every new zenith life hands her,_
_it is astounding, you must see, her energy,_
_baffling how such perfection could exist._
_
Confounding, you must see, how she is,_
_how she speaks to me with those lips,_
_soft strings of language, I'll never forget,_
_atop great mountains, peering down at Earth._
_
Erupting with such onslaughts of sentiments,_
_no amount of pretty petty diction could ever,_
_even hope to do our heroine enough justice,_
_perhaps, this, is my greatest challenge yet._


----------



## disguise

Why do you want me to stay?
I want to get out and play
But you, you like sitting here
Watching the world drift

My, oh, my
I am hallucinating again

It is not you
It is not me
We are one

We...me?
Us...you?
Who?

I suppose I should ask who?
Because you no longer need me,
And I no longer want you


----------



## Xenograft

*Impending

*_Unraveling in my swarming head,_
_boundless stretches of fear and woe,_
_every moment of silence an eternity,_
_echoing, blasting through my chest._
_
What ifs and maybes, careening,_
_consuming and eroding my psyche,_
_constructing monolithic everythings,_
_conveyor belt, delivering all my fears._
_
Although this fair knight knows well,_
_he lets the paupers convince him,_
_spreading lies of failure and error,_
_apocalypse bound, I missed my stop._
_
Gravity riding everything, control lost,_
_Heraclitus’ sweet nothings in my ear,_
_writhing, breathing matter of my mind,_
_vibrating and shaking with the Earth._
_
My core ablaze, head soaring upward,_
_she once told me to seize the day,_
_when that shining hair fluttered about,_
_standing steadfast against the wind._
_
Nothing being permanent but change,_
_heart, it races, all those contemplations,_
_first philosophy of my great idealism,_
_I wonder how they’d feel about this._
_
Those forced meanings, heavy hand,_
_scrawled neatly on a bathroom wall,_
_seeking affirmations in the darkness,_
_gloom and bloom meeting, eclipse._
_
Cathartic rituals, searching for her,_
_mind and body joined, melted as one,_
_her eyes seared into my visions,_
_all I can see is my squirming rot._


----------



## justjay

I locked my heart in a dirty jail,

Imprisoned for life,

But each night it grips the rail,

It pleads and prays,

The guard ignores it's plea,

It doesn't matter what it says,

It won't be free.


----------



## Watercolourful

She set fire to the entire world
Stood by as she watched it swirl
Around and around, an orange mess
But, she thought, it's for the best
This world is cruel,
This world is sad,
There's far too much
That's far too bad
She shut her eyes and shed no tears
And the voice whispered
"Are you not a human too?
Part of a world evil reigned through?
Do you not, then, deserve
To also be part of your purge?"
She said,
"I was followed by a cloud
I screamed but I was never loud
This evil world, it hated me
For I was a monstrosity."
The blackened world,
It shed no tears
Though she had, indeed, eased their fears
A monster she was not before
But she would be now forevermore.


----------



## Kyexaiik

The depths of soul loosen control
Emotional pains pierced by the ever looming void
Howling... forever 
'till your lost in the ravages of your own mind
winding the clock, waiting for someone to come back for you
watching as the celestial rain pierces your eyes
and the transcendent wail of your lost heart cry 
to those around you... but your gone now...
say your goodbyes.


----------



## justjay

In the display is a diamond ring,

It is just a pretty thing,

On your finger it becomes much more,

Not a price tag in a store,

It becomes more than a golden band,

More than an exhibit on your hand,

On your finger is my heart,

Close to yours,

Until death do us part.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Some use words to attack the masses
Sharp whips with painful lashes

Others use them as a healing balm
Singing their charms and producing calm

So which path do I wish to choose?
My words and their varying hues
I can raise people up, or I can bring them down
Lend them a hand or let them drown

Amazing the power of words and rhyme
Transcending the rationale of human mind

So in a way, it's all up to me
In what way shall I use my poetry?


----------



## Ad Astra

Fingers tingling
An inferno of heat, 
And crippling exhaustion. 
Must continue
Yet again
It all comes back. 
Why
She whispers
Must it never leave?
Her heart is heavy
Her mind is weak. 
She is not who they say,
She is not the girl in the mirror,
She is not who she is 
Supposed to be. 
Have to fight it.


----------



## disguise

*She*

If you leave her
In acid rain
Does she feel pain?

Try.

Take her in
Care for her - she's hurt!
Now was that worth?

Die.

Isn't she better
Left outside
Her existence
Completely denied?

Why?


----------



## Azereiah

A fist rises to strike the world
A shout breaches the sky
An angry man, with boiling blood,
Asks the great gods "Why?"

For in his heart there lays a rift,
From years of loss and pain.
He swore he would return the gift,
Leave life nought but a stain.

But truly he wishes to help the weak,
To protect them from the stong.
His desire is to defend the meek,
But he has fought for far too long.


----------



## Eikudu

Twas when the stars twinkled
With their pale, cold light
I saw within the heavenly belt
That which defies mortal sight;

Lo and behold, a faraway sun
Fiery star of the abyss
Like a quasar, only brighter
And consuming an infinite space;

Therein laid not far off a planet
Earth-like, silent and but a memory
One that once had greenery
And oceans of blue...

You were there, never speaking
My friend, now reduced to ashes
The sun that went nova long ago
Consuming your entire planet.


(done in five minutes, no editting)


----------



## Lacrimosa

Phases fading within my mind
The fears won't stop
Words run dry.

Streams of memory 
Conflicted in two
You faceless blur,
Are turning me blue.

Leave and forget
False notions of mine
Deceitful trickery
I am so blind.

I gaze at myself,
Agonized 
I lie to myself,
And wonder why.

Again and again
I run and hide.


----------



## 66393

I wander through the store,
looking at all the things,
I thought I didn't need.
But when I see them,
I need them,
or think I do at least.
They layer the shelves
pleading:
NEW, CHEAP, NEW!
Everyone has them,
so I make the excuse,
that I do deserve it too.
After I acquaint myself
with my new possessions, 
it now seems
I cannot live 
without them.
Fuck it,
might as well 
go to the store,
yet again.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Shared this in an INFP poetry thread, but figured to put it here as well. 


*A poem from the dojang...*


I got my ass beat tonight
Yet not from some random street fight
It was at my dojang
Where only me and another ever seem to hang
His sparring style was always a bit rough
And I'll be honest, my attitude was a bit gruff


We went for a five minute round
My out of shape lungs making me feel drowned
Just hit after hit
My arms all battered while I mutter "oh shit!"

The round came to an end
Trying to catch my breath, deep breathing, count to ten
My ego cut into half
I arrive home and hop into a bath


Fucking bruises everywhere man. Youch.


----------



## disguise

The Ocean
Lies calm
Underneath
The feet
Of thousands

Dare you say
It is submissive
Dare you say
It serves you
No, better not

The Ocean
Lay calm
But now it's
Growing strong
_Drowning you_


----------



## conscius

Feeling very depressed today, so this came to me almost too easily, written in four minutes (usually I struggle, going almost 6-7 minutes but not this one).


When he was ill, I thought
this is what sadness is, but
when the doctors could not help,
I thought no that is sadness, then
when parents did not understand
I thought that, that is true sadness.

Each day the floor drops and I sink
further, my sadness enriched,
my view of sadness redefined,
like a blue flower growing down,
thorns prick me and yet I am
addicted to depression's scent.


----------



## Watercolourful

His calloused hands
The green, green sky
Too many years
Have passed him by
An inner lack
A thought bloodstained
Times that are gone
No power gained
So much work
So much lost
So much practice
So much cost
The broken world
The blackened blood
The poisoned heart
The salty flood
Accepted curse
Accepted hate
Rejected friends
Rejected fate
A year of peace
A year of calm
Grim reminders
Fights not won
A bitter taste
His calloused hands
Felt like a waste
No longer stands.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

double post


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

Always in a rush
Never stopping
Never stopping to think
What you're accomplishing
Never stopping to consider
Who you're hurting
Never stopping to question
Where you're going
Never stopping for anything
Until it's over.


----------



## Ad Astra

Requirement
Necessity
Desperation
Opened
Removed
Breath
Prick
Sigh 
Release
False Healing
Hidden Breaking
Unfree Freedom
Numb
Emotionless
Fixed


----------



## JaySH

How much tragedy can one heart take
You share your story but they'll never know your pain

Wearing a smile to appear ok..but it's fake
keeping up appearances to keep this misery contained

And when it spills over, god help them all
A glimpse of the demons within me may be more than they can bear

So I build upon this containment wall
For they cannot get hurt if you don't allow them to care

Always keeping others at a distance
Never letting them in to see all the darkness below

For once in there they would not stand a chance
So it all remains hidden behind the smiles I choose to show

JaySH


----------



## Xenograft

_Inertia:_

When I rise to greet the lethargy,
Helios hung in the ocean skies,
my body is all tingles and quakes,
as I ready myself to face my day.

With gentle rays caressing concrete,
blue tinting the cooling sidewalks,
the green of summer emanating out,
filled with such peace and solace.

Steamed water running down my soft face
rinsing my sins and remnants of night
Wiping that stuff of dreams off skin,
and out the door, into the bloom, I go.

At first, capitulation, I pursue joy,
sun elating my chest, emerald heart.
Beats of yore coursing in my veins,
absorbed by the oh-so-importants.

Day proceeds, Helios climbs up clouds,
consuming sustenance and the like.
At its peak, I am fully born and open,
spread eagle on the soft, lush grass.

All feels so right, everything settled,
and, at last, I feel my indolence return,
so I lift my heavy body and make way,
beating through the brush to that door.

Reach my homestead, my cubicle,
discourse with my peers, learning.
But then the walls start to melt away,
the luminosity seeps out my confines.

Begins to float, not-so-safe much longer,
my world dips, churning about in waves.
I am suddenly swallowed by my portal,
hapless disparity devours my swift heart.

Mind surrendered to my insidious emotes,
hot water gripping my trembling figure.
Arabesque in a pool of satin desolation,
I am lost to the woes of meaningless grief.

Distraught, confused, where is this from?
This sultry hopelessness, my mind lost,
gone to the inexplicable, the desired empty,
I call to her, from far away, muted and pressed.

Tell myself all is flux, convince myself it’ll go,
passing through the ravenous grapevines,
blazing with fear and loathing, consummation 
bound to the search for my own Prometheus.

Cherubs hovering above me, swiftly dying,
cacti and desert landscapes stretching out,
before me lies my own devilish doom,
and all I can do is sit here and empty my eyes.

All I can do is wait for the darkness to take me,
all I can do is pray for someone to beat it,
all I can do is wish I had rotted in December,
all I can do is dump out my pained saline. 

Why. 
I ask myself, while the fires take me,
why.
Why am I so broken?


----------



## Theman8715

Love is like the wind
Sometimes you can't see it and it blows right by you
Without a trace, except for the sand dunes it leaves
They might be there one day
And change the next
You might see it blow the leaves in front of your eyes
Maybe even a tornado
Or maybe a small gust
Love is love and you can't catch it, but it sure can catch you...


----------



## miuliu

When you told me I'm perfect, 
I couldn't believe you.
When you told me I'm good enough,
I doubted you.
When you told me I failed,
I accepted it.
When you asked me if I want to start a new game, 
mum made me turn off the PlayStation.


----------



## Sage del Viento

That crimson dress
Went really well
With that sunset
Noisy geese
Making their mating calls


----------



## justjay

You magnificent cook,

You chef among creepy cafeteria ladies,

You bake your recipe you learned in the eighties,

You whisper to me,

That your recipe,

Has just one thing not in a store,

Not in a closet,

Or behind a scary door,

It's not far from a zone of twisted fates,

She never told me the one thing,

As she plopped heaven on both of our plates.


----------



## JaySH

Final moments

Muscles tense
face blood red
heightened sense
Fear is shed
A soothing breeze
A bitter chill
On your knees
Ready to be killed
Unknown sounds
Voices barely heard
Footsteps on the ground
Follow one last word
Eyes closed tight
Behind the dirty cloth
This final night
All hope is lost
Gun metal clicks 
A long deep breath
Stomach feels so sick
And, finally...


----------



## Xenograft

*A dream:*

Found myself spat into a brick and mortar court,
I passed a ball between myself and two men,
faces clouded by shadowy, unwelcome greed,
uncovered dirty currency in sticky baskets.

Struggling to get ahead of all these violent men,
in polluted water, ankle deep, powering a bicycle,
I raced these devils, who cackled and mocked me,
unsure of my direction, I swerved off the path.

They stopped, stared at me, cacophonous rage,
they screamed at me as I fumbled with my pocket,
this square of sinking sand and sparkling circuits,
searching feverishly to steady my writhing head.

Hopped over the island, changed my direction,
they paused, confused, but then those howls,
followed me in my discretion from their paths,
chasing me into empty, industrial jungle gyms.

A city left long ago by the intellects of the gods,
abandoned but forcing the oil through its veins,
again the swirls of black and disruption took me,
greeted by a monstrous, rolling, bronze gate.

There, on my rotting, urine soaked, cotton tomb,
turned my widely spread eyes to face this again,
before me stood a giant, his flesh eaten by time,
gluttony encapsulated, his ragged hair about face.

His belly swelled with rot, bubbling stained maroon,
crunching and trembling, this heap of flesh hung,
calling to me to give him permission to enter me,
I screamed and shook, begged him to stay away.

He guffawed, every chuckle chewing in my brain,
from his slimy chins rolled out a sickening bile, 
latching itself to my now dearly held to iron bars,
slithering down, searing through the mouldy steel.

He fit his wretched, convulsing, gourmandising self
through my final remaining ,and so meagre, defense,
reaching squirming, pudgy arms towards my figure,
undulating fear desolating my brain, he grabbed me.

And I awoke to see the fading sunlight phasing through
my folded bedroom blinds, shimmering in the grey,
cold sweat and trembling form, I swung my legs again,
to greet this ominous day, his fingers still leering for me.


----------



## OkWhat

Touch me like a color
I wanted red but you gave me yellow
Did you hear that song,
the song of ever?
Is it time or thoughts?
Is it always or never?

I had a dream once
I had a dream twice
you said it is not a dream
but to be insecure
I'll admit that is the one time you were right

Yet, I tasted reality today,
it may be real bitter
but the taste is pure
and you didn't know,
but you made me better


----------



## Watercolourful

I wrote this poem in five minutes earlier on a napkin at a coffee house-

A million messages unspoken
A thousand tears unexposed
She wrote her mind on napkins
Because those could be disposed.


----------



## goldrule2

Life to be sure 
Full and then some of strife 
But I love it the challenge 
of this thing called life
Find your bliss and 
hang on no matter what 
It gets better 
Believe it is true
God is good to us all, 
to me and to you.


----------



## JaySH

Last night I had to say goodbye
"So long my friend", with no reply

I sat there trying to find the words
Staying silent seemed to be preferred

What do you day to a life once so bright
Once so full of laughter, hope and fight

To a man who helped you see the world
Through lenses not tarnished by negative blur

How can I describe the sincere respect
While frozen with grief and my heart wrecked

This man before us brought so much joy
A love of life that cancer couldnt destroy

Always seen by others through such fond eyes
His good nature never compromised 

I couldn't find the words to describe
So I said "Goodbye Joe...a truly amazing guy"

This is a little weak....hard to write. Tough night.


----------



## Vast Silence

:angry:We hugged, arms tangled like roots.
You grew on me and I on you.
We flourished together for a time,
But our love bore no fruits.
More sun, more water, more nourishing.
My vines tangled and crushed the life from you,
Till the last petal fell.


----------



## Kizuna

Confused 
By people's inconsistencies
Refusing every possibility
For lasting respect
Infused, myself
With total unpredictability
What exactly do I expect?


----------



## justjay

I want to write strangers little notes,

Put thoughtful poems in their coats,

You can do it!

You're so beautiful!

You'll get through this.

Take pride in being dutiful!

They wouldn't find my present right away,

They would have it with them all day,

They would find it when needed most,

A tiny parasite, feeding on their host.


----------



## Watercolourful

I used to see life as a story
Words were where I found my glory
The thoughts I churned inside my head
Found life when from my pen they bled
My fantasies received much praise
From those who only saw displays
The stories I told were easy to follow
I was told sometimes they were hard to swallow
I didn't write for those who looked
I wrote to free what inside me shook
And I was told that it was good
But I don't think they understood
Over time stories have fled my mind
Now to my thoughts they're somewhat blind
My link to others is starting to end
The articulate thoughts are starting to blend
And I, I don't care to simplify
What glory there was that let me fly
My mind doesn't want to be explained
In a broken manner, the concepts slain
I cannot continue to pretend
The simple words must come to end
I won't sacrifice so that I can explain
That which explanation tends to restrain.


----------



## Vast Silence

justanotherperson said:


> I used to see life as a story
> Words were where I found my glory
> The thoughts I churned inside my head
> Found life when from my pen they bled
> My fantasies received much praise
> From those who only saw displays
> The stories I told were easy to follow
> I was told sometimes they were hard to swallow
> I didn't write for those who looked
> I wrote to free what inside me shook
> And I was told that it was good
> But I don't think they understood
> Over time stories have fled my mind
> Now to my thoughts they're somewhat blind
> My link to others is starting to end
> The articulate thoughts are starting to blend
> And I, I don't care to simplify
> What glory there was that let me fly
> My mind doesn't want to be explained
> In a broken manner, the concepts slain
> I cannot continue to pretend
> The simple words must come to end
> I won't sacrifice so that I can explain
> That which explanation tends to restrain.


O.O'

Where have you been hiding that?
It was.... Absolutically Poeterrically Amazaballs!:3


----------



## Watercolourful

Katfeatherfoot said:


> O.O'
> 
> Where have you been hiding that?
> It was.... Absolutically Poeterrically Amazaballs!:3


^///^ thank you!


----------



## Xenograft

*Consuming:*

Soft patters blanketing a lush floral landscape,
emerging to wash out the sulky evening dews,
memories of cacophonies and grave mistakes,
with the rain, the skies brought something new.

Cleansing, of sorts, in the steaming humidity,
where water met with gaia it would evaporate,
from matter to steam, to us it was far deeper,
this renewal of hapless liquid into free form.

While curtains of crisp dullness drape my eyes,
never fully there, always drifting off elsewhere,
I imagined all those tropical forenoon crusades,
only in circumstance with you along for the ride.

Atop a boat, passed out in its corner, I was,
breaching the birth of our great sun, so cold,
meeting with the scaly brethren of the deep,
water flowing, gripping my struggling legs.

Letters off the page, such a great wonder,
words of critics parading ‘round eager me,
floating through my confusion, solidifying,
expanding inwardly, completely unaware.

Something clicked, up in that jungle gym, 
up in that whirring contraption I feel from,
key turned and new gears were reached,
brick to the throttle, climbing up towers.

Not that I don’t take it kindly, this is not so,
for a stimulant such as this is invaluable, 
you will see, but it is also so cancerous,
consuming, as you so fondly phrase it.


----------



## JaySH

Yesterday I saw a child
laughing as children often do

And behind their little smile
Was innocence,so pure and true

No worries felt to taint their heart
Or painful memories suffocating their soul

I realized we were a world apart
For life for them had yet to take it's toll

Pondering what life once was to me
Each day a gift I always took for granted

Knowing they're how I used to be
Yet no longer do I understand it

And I looked deeper than I have in years
To the happiness I once felt so strong

Past all the heartache and the tears
Through all those who have done me wrong

And there I stood, my childish self
Living in the moment and laughing hard 

But chained there in an internal hell
Imprisoned by all the emotional scars

Will he ever break himself free
will I learn to love as I once did before

Will I ever again be truly me
And not hide in the shadows anymore

Yesterday I saw a child
They laughed so hard that I awoke

They were innocent, free and wild
As am I, as these chains finally broke


----------



## OkWhat

Timid...
I am
Frigid... 
You are
Are these beauty marks or scars?

I Want to be
What you see
When you say
That's exactly
What I need

Are flowers just god laughing?
Is time just the devil plotting?
I question questions but why, well that I keep asking.

Innocence may just be lack of knowledge
However, when I see you laugh,
I feel like a child
an adult in denial 
I'll be a child
I'll be a child!


----------



## Sage del Viento

Take me away from here
Take me to where flowers bloom un-trampled
Take me to where it's just me and you
Take my fears and worries away and let them scatter
Take me to where the skies suit my mood
Take me to where we can take it slow and the love never diminishes
Take me to where this sorrowful world cannot touch us
Take me to where the past cannot haunt me, and the future never comes
Take me to those lands you hear of in Celtic fables
Take my hand and lead me in ecstatic dance
Take me away with your gaze and smile
Take me

In short, take me away from this world
Take me away from here


----------



## Watercolourful

JaySH said:


> Yesterday I saw a child
> laughing as children often do
> 
> And behind their little smile
> Was innocence,so pure and true
> 
> No worries felt to taint their heart
> Or painful memories suffocating their soul
> 
> I realized we were a world apart
> For life for them had yet to take it's toll
> 
> Pondering what life once was to me
> Each day a gift I always took for granted
> 
> Knowing they're how I used to be
> Yet no longer do I understand it
> 
> And I looked deeper than I have in years
> To the happiness I once felt so strong
> 
> Past all the heartache and the tears
> Through all those who have done me wrong
> 
> And there I stood, my childish self
> Living in the moment and laughing hard
> 
> But chained there in an internal hell
> Imprisoned by all the emotional scars
> 
> Will he ever break himself free
> will I learn to love as I once did before
> 
> Will I ever again be truly me
> And not hide in the shadows anymore
> 
> Yesterday I saw a child
> They laughed so hard that I awoke
> 
> They were innocent, free and wild
> As am I, as these chains finally broke


This is beautiful, Jay. My heart wept with sorrow and joy.


----------



## Castle

MainStream

Its starts out exploring a fairy-tale
Misty in the distance and grows
Into a carnival experience for all

Try out all the rides awaiting you
And once your tired and bored
Don't look for something new

That drug can leave you handicapped
your life will be crippled
And the mainstream isn't home

So,

Don't be living an ADHD life
Think of the consequences
and be wary of where you roam


----------



## Xenograft

*Chrysanthemum *

When will that die?
That anguish in your eye,
that I must stare into,
when I reach out for you.

Curling of your fingers,
the buzz of touch lingers,
yanked me out from pain,
and yet you still abstain.

When will it stop?
Your fear run a mock.
Say that you know it's me,
but then you do not see.

My pupils plead to be taken,
you so dearly stay a haven,
for all that worry in my chest,
I will ensure you know me best.


----------



## kwarling

Your punctured lungs fill up with blood
Breathing in what you're made of
What an
Ironic way to die
What a
Beautiful smile as your
Vitals dissipate 
The temperature drops and your skin grows colder by the second
I want to hold you close but that would mean hugging a corpse
And I know - oh oh
It’s like you were never… born
I know how that feels
I was once unexisting too
It didn’t feel like anything


----------



## conscius

I sometimes wonder whose poems
get published in magazines, I think
they must've important things to say,
and here I am worrying about 
trivial things, about what rhymes 
with loneliness.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I couldn't think of anything to say
So my mouth remained shut
My eyes focused out towards the bay
As you walked away with a strut
Perhaps a bit intoxicated that night
Whispering into my ears
Shadows cast by a flickering light
As if dancing on this pier
Giggling as the words left your mouth
I wish you would have stayed longer
Yet you were going to another's house
Your departure turning the mood somber

Could we have played as our shadows danced
Or did my silence ruin, yet another chance?


----------



## Xenograft

*Centrifuge*

And none could _see_:
that raucous cacophony,
behind my curtain face.

And _none_ could hear:
that stone-faced man,
stood in deathly gallows.

And none would _see_:
the truth in my oddity,
lackluster under fences.

And_ none_ would hear:
the trampling hooves,
flooding their villages.


----------



## VioletTru

Read it and weep
But know this.
This season, this season of change
Was imminent from the beginning.

Just because the leaves
Change colors like mood swings
Leaves not one reason to believe
That the tree from whence they came is not the same.

*Well, not sure if that made any sense, but there you go. Oh, screw it, it DOES make sense!


----------



## Watercolourful

I don't dance in the rain
The rain dances around me
It points and it laughs
And it says, "What a joke."


----------



## Exquis

So if you're living in fear
And everything seems unclear,
Remember that there's someone
Who loves you and cares,
Be it human or Angel.
So don't give up hope
And don't stop believing.
What if that human
Is out there to meet you?
Angels' protection,
Divine Love;
You are not alone,
You are Loved.


----------



## Xenograft

*​Parachutes*

There we were,
under those hurricanes.
Petaled feathers,
along fiery lion’s mane.

Rent sky to tatters,
magma torrents raining.
Marbled laughters,
bright lights cascading.

Scream and shout,
bursting into the horizon.
Ecstasy and doubt,
blue and orange meshed upon.

Smiles elongated,
soft gallivanting searches.
Fell to the so fated,
wading through the churches.

Danced in blazes,
beat our chests and drums.
Up high would gazes,
and fit the brightness in our thumbs.

Collapsed around,
shaking tremors beneath.
Cacophonies abound,
chasing the swiftly tumbling trees.

Drifted far away,
escaped into the pitchy night.
But came the day,
once again rose the sun upright.


----------



## OkWhat

If everything is just history,
then is now just nothing
or is it the most recent past?
And if I had time machine
would I make this moment last?


----------



## conscius

You can not stand to see me happy.
It would be fine, it would be, if you were not
my mother.
I can not even cry anymore. 
I sit around, I can't even feel
the violence in my heart.
I just write poems, as dead
inside as spring blossoms
stuck to the bottom of
the stranger's steel-toe boots.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Sitting near a fireplace
My feverish mind 
Burning up memories


----------



## conscius

My ears hurt. Maybe
it's my temporomandibular 
joints, from grinding my teeth
all night last few years. A baby
cries
in the next building, it
must.


----------



## Kizuna

You wander aimlessly
Through days long past and gone
How could I ever show you
Bright tomorrows?


----------



## raskoolz

in the clearing of the mists
a jaguar lies
a million eyes
and a cry of dire

screaming higher and higher
in a tower of spire

come
overture
the scales of infinity has been shed anew

take your pick
in the bounty for few

the dissonance and din of the tune of the world
will disintegrate

crash with a resounding clash in the cadence of the choir


----------



## Chamondelle

Black laces, euphoria
hurries away

Tiny legs, leaves behind the chocolate cardiac

Twisted creation

Phosphoric apparation

Heart disorientation

Bemusement


----------



## Kizuna

Don't hide your face
Inside your hands
Don't slouch, don't stutter
Don't ever try to blend
The world deserves
To see You,
Beautiful, lovely friend <3


----------



## Sage del Viento

The shore of a bay
Arguments over nothing of importance
Murky waters


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Of my character I must lament
My devotion to sentiment.
Upon looking at the past 
I wish that it would last.
Now is a gift, they say,
Among other clichés about the present.
But, I wish the past could've gone forever,
Though the future is much better.


----------



## justjay

.


----------



## Golden Rose

I keep incinerating my soul under this bleeding sunset
Do you think the sky minds?
The ashes always cascade in such a gentle oscillation
I wonder if they are trying to paint your shadow
Sometimes your indifference strains my back
Wouldn't it be easier to carve shapes under my skin?
Those background noises will destroy another picture
It's alright, I always polish them in the evening


----------



## MidnightPicnic

If there ever be a time,
That space weren't a crime,
I'd lose all of that is mine
If I entertained being blind
Ignoring each prickly sign 
To dream, to tickle his spine...

(If to coil you
Is to spoil you...)

Please allow that I maul
At his decent haul
And caress the jowl 
Of the man on the prowl

Let's not "go hither"
For I'd surely wither
Like the quivering sliver
Of your last lung and liver
You've bequeathed me to simmer

...All at my behest..
The brain vibrates but it is a pest 
For the queen likes to rattle the nest. 
Why does "happiness" jest...
When the hearts cold beat knows best...


----------



## disguise

*Body*

Scattered in the sand
Are the fingers we left buried
Hurried are the feet
That couldn’t keep on running

Lost became the eyes
When they fell from their sockets
Detachedly wondered the ears
When the meaning to hear was gone

Heart no longer sang
The song that had fluttered for years
Stomachs digestion
Had riddled the user to tears

Ask we may
Without an answer are left
Is the reason we live
Our soon to be death?


----------



## VioletTru

This is the hour
when we all must let it go
The blood of angry men
is as vibrant as the sun rising in the east.


----------



## chrisco333

When time gets tight
and people demand
A poem i write
for the man

About 30 seconds.


----------



## aendern

Home and I know
I am the vagabond
It's always different 
I am the one who goes

--my interpretation of Grimes's "Genesis."


----------



## littlebirdx

Little brown faces and deep brown eyes
Small, wrinkled hands that fit perfectly into mine

This is what haunts me. 
I wonder if I'll ever return to you 
If I will ever be able to express my love fully
Unhindered
Unbroken

And if I did, would you remember my face?
Would your sweet, yet hardened heart still welcome me?
Will you still know that I love you 
If I cannot return?...

Little brown eyes,
filled with big dreams,
*Do not give up. *
You will make it, I promise, okay?
I'll never forget you. 
I can't forget you. 

You taught me how to truly love.


----------



## snail

Nothing about the surgery
hurts more than the thought
of you on your bicycle
with the wind from the big trucks
pushing you off balance,
the guard rail almost brushing your shoes
as you try to take space that doesn't exist,
pedaling hard to shorten the time spent
dodging fast-moving traffic,
crossing the busy road just in time
because you can't see in two directions at once,
going to three different stores because the first two didn't have what I asked for,
climbing the steep hill alone and out of breath,
pushing everything you collected in town until you have to stop at the little road to rest,
thirsty and tired,
wishing you had bought yourself some water

while I am not able to 
ride in front praying for us not to die,
or sing about my love for you like it is the last time you will ever hear it,
or make you wait at the sign because I am afraid to cross the street 
anywhere except at the light,
or fill my basket with groceries to carry up,
remembering the water for you, but rushing ahead anyhow,

so I wait here imagining what might be happening
in every horrible way
until I make myself cry,

and when you return,
I know I will hug you as you
bring me the medicine,

and I know you will pretend it wasn't
terrifying.


----------



## Schmosby

You INFPs are so good at poems 

Wasting away
Moonlit holiday
I dream and I see
Through ever-raging sea
My love on the shore
She knows I adore
The way she breathes the summer breeze
They fall like leaves from autumn trees
But we will stay standing
We will be on the move
To run from darkness encroaching
In the land of the glowing moon

o.o


----------



## Sage del Viento

Those blue skies
Foolishly thinking they'd go on
I never spoke up
Tearing up the poems
That admitted my love


----------



## raskoolz

*Goliath*

Sometimes I just feel like the world is too big
and that at any moment:
I’m gonna get swept up by the undercurrent of it’s tide

Sometime I just feel too small
and that the shoes I’m supposed to fill
are too large, and unseemly

That I am neither rock nor air
but something caught in between:
a drop of dew expiring into the sky

dissipating into nothingness

Most days I feel like a pebble
when the rest of the world seems to walk with weight and conviction
I skim around the fringe of water’s surface- hoping not to drown

Other days I feel like an extra:
An extra in the stage of a play set in motion
that somehow forgot the few lines he’s been given

I still try to walk a path I keep saying I once remembered
convincing my shadow that I’m someone worth following
but the steps are treacherous and the canyon is steep

and in the river ahead are anxieties that seep

I feel like a creak amidst a hall of titans
treading a hopeful thread
amongst the shadow of giants

I’m still trying to find my voice
The one that sits atop the throne in the room of hundreds
who cuts through noise and gleans upon clarity

I want to be king
king of the world I’m so afraid of
wage war and conquer the monsters I’m scared of

but not yet
for the morrow ahead is barren of promise
and the break of dawn is still to come


----------



## Arclight

Breaking News!
The News is broken
An honest word is rarely spoken
Scandal and violence earn the token
Redeemed to ride the Metro Transit
It's such a filthy rotten habit 
But I only do it twice a day
And that's Breaking News!


----------



## Sage del Viento

I wish we had not met
For now my heart is pained
Our encounters now regrets
And sorrows only gained
Yet despite all the numerous troubles
I'm conflictingly glad as well
I tried to stay in my own bubble
Numbing myself from hell
You had the most sincere eyes
And a smile that never faded
With you I could never lie
No reason to act jaded

So this sappy poem is for you
And the love I had? It was true


----------



## decretum

perhaps five minutes
is not enough time
to write anything with rhythm or rhyme 
how could i write something
with such little time
if i cannot even make the verses rhyme
how could i put words together
to make something like a string
or make the syllables ring 
how could i ever create such a thing
something with meaning
something that could express something 
such as grieving
something akin to a feeling
how could i write such a thing


----------



## ENTrePreneur

A Poem
By ENTre

Doo do do. 

Doodly do.

Do do do.

Doodly.

I scoff and mock

Doo do do. 

Doodly do.

Do do do.

Doodly.

Seriously. You think Democracy is the best form of government? XD

Doo do do. 

Doodly do.

Do do do.

Doodly.

Hm. Maybe you're right. :/


----------



## gh0st

_When insults become just a game
And control has so many different names
When hope is twisted, skewed, and branded
Pasteurized, illusionary, and given a price
When anger becomes the backdrop of smiles
And love is a precaution for safety
When you wake up to find your friends have fled
And that you cannot feel the comfort of a bed

Run._


----------



## cityofcircuits

Singapore was often sore from malicious Malaysian intent
Missionaries preached door to door until the storms came and went
The trees shook from their golden tops down to their humble rocks
Tortured waves gave way to wind and soon all was lost


----------



## narawithherthought

Me today is interesting
Me today enjoys procrastination
Me today doesn't thinking about tommorow
Me today is very brave person,
who watching the screen dozen hours
Oh! But My room today is naturally messy


----------



## Candy007

Well here it goes i'll just let the words flow ^-^
In a sunday night, she hid under her bed,
Prayed for the storm to stop, and for the darkness to end,
An angel comes to her, and gives her a hand,
Helped her to come out of her shell,
For a moment she thought she was just dreaming,
In fact, she is, but dreaming is real,
As real as the feelings she feels,
Knowing that nobody will ever understand,
She just lied down, and surrended to the thoughts,
The endless thoughts in her head.

Well, that is nearly 5 minutes (no its more xD) ..Thats it ^^


----------



## NancyDrewNerd

I want to steal the sun for you--to create unending light,
I wish I could take away from you this place of day and night.
You are too sweet for the sun to set, to warm to lose the day,
You are the one that keeps my heart, my demons so far at bay.


----------



## Cygnet

Well, here goes nothing:

Seasonal insult, mechanical movement.
The brutal annual masquerade, push-pull.

Daily celled mascara sprinting and resultant tattered tissue
With sickeningly-manufactured gifts as scant sutures.

Time shall heal.


----------



## Itsgoodtodream

Well, this is actually a song lyric, but I wrote it after reading about this thread, so I think I can put it here. Don't worry I don't understand it either. Here it is:

See, I’ve been running and laughing around
Jumping in my flat like upside down
Still, never learnt to understand this feeling
Oh, never learnt to understand this feeling

When I met you, I was more than a wreck
Things were heavy, my head was a mess
But I somehow knew this must be it
Yeah, I knew this must be it

I’m a speedrunner, running like a mouse
When chased by cat under moonlight dance
And violins played were often so soft
They took my breath
When I was running around

Baby, this thing can change in time
I don’t question if you want to go now
But if you stay, please understand
Oh, please understand

I’m a speedrunner, running like a goose
Trapped under the truck hanging loose
And singer was singing his song into the night
Taking my time
When I was running around

And so the story unfolds


----------



## Xenograft

*Polymers

*There is me
and there is you.

We are separate,
we are isolate,
the clouds surround
and deafen sound
and we are gone
rising with the dawn.

There was a story
of lives anew.

It calls for valour
and my anger
the people dance
to the beat of chance
their eyes ignite
in the neon light.

It wrote of glee
the gods they look to

opening the stratosphere
peeling the veneer
to see into the hive
where devilish horrors thrive
but that is what they are
calling “au revoir!”

Remember being free
and skies so blue?

My eyes were wide
my fears were set aside
I trekked the land
didn’t need to understand
the people of my dreams
for they had fled downstream.

They were me
and they were you.


----------



## AdInfinitum

I have died through gaping sunsets,
Trident eyes and voiding hearts,
Absolute yearns for our reminding
Of the forest in our hair

I have seen what the grape knows,
I have known what the name beats,
Joyful plays my mind a sequel
Of our striking kernel stars.

And the road, a humming stick
Of fumes, ears and frightful noses,
I strike to see the world
Through the matrix underneath.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Washed out in these all forgetful

Sundry days

Clutching the deaf behemoths

Fraught with the anxious cumulus whirring

Stirring the diablo, fire hence forth


----------



## TimeGirl

Here's a haiku, by me:

*I thought I knew me
But then I tried new options
and re-found myself*

It's about me trying to figure out my type. For a long time I thought I was an ENTP, but now I think that ENFP fits a little better.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Fresh laundry left out to dry

but oh

Stains that just won't come out

and now
The whole neighborhood gossips


----------



## Cygnet

A child of light,
On this Midsummer’s night,
Is in another’s distanced tunnel vision,
A bastion of shining optimism.
Everything's going to be alright.


----------



## xraydav

This seems fun, 
On the river bed, 
we built a tree,
among gowns of thread and needle,
a full tier of nuance,
refracts through liquid, 
on the other end, they stand without silver
or the money to eat,
or the hopes to dry, 
in the muddy water


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Shine in the dark, my niobium scars.
Burn like the stars, and explode like my heart.
A life so distorted and not meant to be.
Lost in whatever has happened to me.
I lived many years but never found myself.
What I learned from life is that Earth's the worst Hell.
It's all over now like my heartbeat and breath.
I welcome the great decrescendo of death.
So many memories that I despise.
Please let me forget in the peace of demise.


----------



## Xenograft

*Satin*

I’ve got to let go
of the words
of the worlds
that I build

your veins surge
with unknown spark
the eyes 
we see with
they are fiddlers

on the roofs 
of our mouths
their melodies drift
out our lips

and dissipate 
in the morning mist
and freeze of dawn
we are loud
we don’t belong.


----------



## Winegums

she drifts
like sparks from a fire
drifting through the night
playfully

warming me as she passes 
hot as a fire upon my soul
lighting up the pale night
lighting up the dark

On and on she goes
through the winter night
reaching for the stars
she drifts


----------



## Sage del Viento

I wanted to speak of my anxiety
But could not find the words
The mental spectre haunting me
Rattling all my nerves

I'm afraid today this beast shall win

And all I can do is sit and look

As it flashes me a grin...


----------



## ponyjoyride

Remember to beware the slippery ices
but I don't have time for constant precautions
All that is here are these chilly winds
But fuck it, I got my down jacket on


----------



## licidoydoy

There is a place inside my head 
A place where there is no regret 
A place so comfortable and cozy 
That all this outside world seems lousy 

There is a place inside my heart 
A place where there's no end, just start 
A place so overgrown by plants 
That you would give in to its chants

That's where I hide


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo

English isn't my first language
Oh I'm so screwed.
I'm in serious disadvantage
I'll just use some rhymes I googled, dude.

that sounds more like a lame lame rap xD


----------



## Macrosapien

I think I hate,

I think I hate you,
You mentally raped me,
your movements entrancing,
but ultimately berate me,
I fell for your light,
but eclipsed by your phases,
I hate to rate this,
but times are tough,
so the past I befriend,
I see my changes, 
And I am not glad, 
I am hurt by the slightest things,
I wish I could fly,
Away from the past,
but the clouds persist,
clouding my mind,
with curious fogs,
directionless paths,
my inner knowledge betrays,
filled with burning regret,
A heart filled with hate,
a red like jasper,
can you relate? 
This cant be my fate, 
It's why I hate.


----------



## Macrosapien

These moments,

Moments like these,
I am brought to me knees,
the pain of romantic wounds,
surely confuse,
as I get loss in my head, 
away from my friend,
understanding I did use,
but now I am loss,
mangled and distraught,

but in these moments,
a thought does flow in,
of my aunt,
who loss her life hunt,
when cancer did come,
and I think of this life,
with its delights
as well as its fights,
and what is it all for,
when you die,
and are no more,
how much more,
should we ignore,
how much more,
so we explore,
when the truth is,
the ones who enrage,
are already dead,
and time has not shown,
what already exists
yet delayed,
so if we know this,
why do we war in this,
inevitably we are all dead,
and accidentally we are here,
how magical,
we have time, 
so why not rise above our crimes,
when we hurt one another,
over lies,
that we hate,
when we are denied,
life does not end,
it is not thin,
it is wide,
and the fact that we die,
should lead our mind,
in order to destroy,
what has confined,
our vanity and self love,
which creates our decline,


----------



## Porky

Cried the little boy
For he couldn't have his toy
His mother in need
To buy herself a good seed

But persisted he did
Villagers awoken
Little boy won the bid
Her with paper and pen

The toy in hand
Dropped on the sand
Little boy forgot about his toy
Little boy was just a little boy


----------



## conscius

TimeGirl said:


> It's about my dad and the fights we have lately...


Thank you for sharing something personally significant for you. I can sense the strength of feeling behind the lines.


----------



## conscius

Is this it? The life,
I thought had no limits, 
my love's playground,
my heart's sunshine,
will end and no one
will cry, and you won't
change even if I told you
about death, my tears
mean nothing, you can't
change, and I thought
our love was real.
You promised me,
somebody promised me,
that if I'm a good boy
and eat my veggies, 
and do as you say,
you will love me.
I know that much.
what was it, that thing
I thought was love?
You never loved me
like I loved you.


----------



## 33778

Nothing compares to the first coffee in the morning, 
warming up my hands up next to the fire when they get cold 
and the excitment of the new and what it brings with it.


----------



## dreamingthroughlife

I fill my mind with diversions and trifles
To numb and bury the pain
Any time my heart is alone 
There's a melancholic shower of rain

Looking at bunnies and pictures of cake
Reading the latest news
Makes me forget my shame and guilt
Of the days I longed for you

I seem happy on the outside
I give them everything 
Falling back in love with my simple life
As in my car I sing

If I keep singing and counting the roses
Enjoying his comfortable kisses
I can forget that face, that name, that shame
And those longing, sinful wishes.


----------



## TimeGirl

conscius said:


> Thank you for sharing something personally significant for you. I can sense the strength of feeling behind the lines.


<3


----------



## Yuusha

Lost in a world unknown I find myself searching,
home always seems right around the corner,
but the light is extinguished as soon as it is found.

Why am I here, who am I, where do I fit in?
These ever-present questions torture me,
granting me no rest.

The search continues, but is the answer ever to be found,
does it even exist or will oblivion find me,
before I even know what it is to be alive?

-----------------------------

MUST... RESIST... URGE... TO EDIT...


----------



## Macrosapien

Yuusha said:


> Lost in a world unknown I find myself searching,
> home always seems right around the corner,
> but the light is extinguished as soon as it is found.
> 
> Why am I here, who am I, where do I fit in?
> These ever-present questions torture me,
> granting me no rest.
> 
> The search continues, but is the answer ever to be found,
> does it even exist or will oblivion find me,
> before I even know what it is to be alive?
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> MUST... RESIST... URGE... TO EDIT...


I like this.


----------



## Yuusha

Pseudonymity said:


> I like this.


Thank you very much! I don't write poetry very often (even though I love to do so) and English isn't my native language, so I'm very happy to hear you liked it!


----------



## Sinsinity

Do.
Do something.
Do something that isn't easy.
Do something that isn't the result of an impulse.
Do something that makes you grow.
Do something for someone else.
Do something for love.
Do something.
Do.


----------



## disguise

*Polyamoria*

You hid a blueberry in your mind
The winter swallowed it deep within
There was a treasure inside my iris
Your swelling heart embraced its sin

My origin was from an inferior pull
Seeking to cover the stretchmarks
Your touch on my inner remote control
Was a bullseye for your final lonely dart

I recall fragments from plant books
Young life is eager to hibernate
Forgotten was when spring winds blew
Now l wonder this tiny sprout's fate


----------



## Dashing

6 is a number
7 is too
9 is a bummer
but 2 is cool


----------



## Cygnet

You drove off that burning bridge into the cool whirlpool of misanthropy.
I heard only the echo of the crackle but I dove in anyway,
And listened openly to the projections of your obsidian heart.
Did you honestly mistake my gentle demeanour for stupidity?
Were you surprised when I damned your flowing double standards ebbed in insecurity?
You diligently dug me a dirt horse 6 foot high with raw hands and invited me to take action.
Postured alongside the beast, I declared your subterfuge.
Beaming up at the cinders, I lamented your death.


----------



## Indiana Dan

Can't. No capability for poetry.


----------



## Macrosapien

Loneliness once a care,
stormy cloud above my head,
the dew of my night,
the grass bared its stained,
the green pastures in my care,
left unkempt only high grass remained,
but deep moments revisited,
struck by deliverance,
worries and cares loss their witness,
no longer collaborator of their pendence,
the law of falling has met its resistance,
and now I stand firmly listening,
to the solace of silence's admittance,
I have gained entrance,
to my beloved witnessed,
the reflection of my mass,
a life which I almost omitted.


----------



## Macrosapien

These hands are heavy,
limestone in flesh, 
Weightless wishing,
falling in fictions,
Perhaps calmly,
I'll accept,
me


----------



## Xenograft

*Dust and Diamonds*

I.

The hand of pain
is like a tired man
dusting off his lion’s mane,

his sunken eyes
and glass of rye.

He knows, and waves,
for our roads
are those he paves.

II.

Through and through
I’ve been with you,
in and out my head

with roots that spread
all the way to Venus
where no one can see us.

Oh heart, I am unafraid
of what time has made
and what it will take,

the grounds will shake
and like the writhing sea
it is all that I will be.


----------



## Zora

The world is so divided,

We have people who are willing to die for their God,
And people who kill for their God,

We have people who want to control the world,
And people who want to control those who control the world,

We have different, segmented personality types, 
People claim to be connecting but,
They're just shutting themselves off from,
Everyone but carbon copies of themselves!

This world is so divided,
Can't we just recognise our differences,
Our similarities?
Bask in the glory of our individual selves, the miracle of birth?


----------



## Zora

Sunshine Boy said:


> Can't. No capability for poetry.


I can't, got no capability for poetry.
Can't you see, we're not all the same - can't you accept me for me,
I might not like maths, or art, or writing, or poetry,
But can't you see that, noticing our differences, is the key?

Poetry can come from anything, it doesn't have to rhyme,
It doesn't have to flow, or sound middle-class and sublime!
Just let it out, show the world what you think,
Don't find a little hole, hide in it and shrink!

*ehem* Sorry.

EDIT: And being the self-conscious person I am, I have to make sure no-one thinks I made this out of arrogance, it isn't even that good :th_woot:,I was just trying to entice him/her to write a poem.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

Just did this for the ten-minute writing thread, but ten minutes is just two fives (plus I did it in three so it qualifies)

I didn't know raindrops couldn't say raindrop words.
I didn't know the sky couldn't be seafoam green.
I didn't know worlds couldn't lie beneath the ocean.
I didn't know chariots couldn't glide without horses.
But now I do.
Thank you for telling me.
I stand corrected.

I swear today I heard them speak.
I told them what you said, about how they couldn't.
Naturally, they found it offensive.
No, I don't think I'll love you after all.
I prefer dancing with madness.


----------



## Xenograft

*​Knowing*

My thoughts expand
beyond my hand,
they’re hedonists,
deluded theorists

they make no move
for it would prove
their brevity
and entropy

they live and die
as young men lie,
a great parody
of hatred’s parity

and like the young
I am thinly strung
across the towers
in which we cower

that Panopticon
of gods wanton
and scholars few;
oh, if they only knew.


----------



## Golden Rose

Every step makes no sound
But it still echoes through the night
Red Riding Hood with a loaded gun
Will I ever be good enough?
Drowning never felt so good
The loops of my mind
Are always stuck on replay

But can you take me home?
Alcoholic bubbles and earthquakes of the heart.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

No City Lights Between You and God

I traveled a boondock journey to tell you. To speak of who's blessed using words like "meek" and "humble". Like patches over images that I thought I knew you from. To feed the appetite of vacation saviors, sand of the Kalahari still clinging to boots as souvenirs. We, we would bare our souls spread wide to see, testified to by soil-stained knees, and perhaps some bruises also. A knee's journey to the earth isn't as easy as it should be for saints.

I found upward eyes that gaze directly upon their creator at daybreak sharp. You already know Him.

Road-worn feet from miles not even yet walked for water and also thirst. You already visit Him.

True love for the cost of a smile, true hope from passages scrawled with sticks on trodden paths. You already understand Him.

Law written on hearts from long ago, written on hands willing and weary. You already love Him.

A joyous revel. Yes! Yes! I know of whom you speak! A daughter already, fully. 

No radiant truth ever hit its mark so square, for having before been required to travel through suits, sound systems and feel-good platitudes. Take up your staff, child, and minister to my tribe. Do not fear the landscape among the blessed. There is much cracked desert to tread. Do not fear man, angel child. For there are no city lights between you and God.


----------



## conscius

At last the river's dammed.
They cut the trees and left.
Take me, take me, take me!
She says my soul is damned.





Sunshine Boy said:


> Can't. No capability for poetry.


Good poem. The words "capability" and "poetry" sort of rhyme. Hear the "k" sound in "can't" and "capability"; other consonants like "t", "p", "n", etc, also repeat. Some vowel sounds are also repeated, such as "o" ("no" and "for" and "poetry").

Makes the short poem quite musical!


----------



## 33778

Look for it inside, within, deep
Look for it yourself, alone in despair.

Look for it eyes wide open
look for it full blind.

Look for it just knowing
nothing can stop you but yourself.

Look for it, dig deeper
be determined and rough.

Look for it in fear, in darkness, in the shadow
look for it endlessly, until your hands bleed, until your heart stops
until your last breath.

Look for it with your soul
Allow yourself to hit a wall.

Because when the seach is over and everything
is said and done
what will remain will be the knowledge
that you did your best
no more
no less.


----------



## justjay

Pretty things you give to me,

I want your time,

Your touch,

You want to sail across the sea,

But I can't go without my crutch,

At the dock I wave farewell,

The pain,

Too much.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Maybe
I just watch too much TV 
but
I could have sworn I saw a ghost in the window
Of that old abandoned house
or 
Maybe
It was just a memory peeking out from behind those curtains












I would like to edit it more, but it would have put me over five minutes... :laughing:


----------



## Sage del Viento

I hold my hands out
on a deserted piece of beach

waiting 

for the stars to shower their blessings
How silly
They're too busy carrying the burden of others
and
We never bother to ask what they would wish for

Selfish wishers
and
Shellfish wishers


----------



## constantlyfantasizing

Let's try this.

i found a dock
i found a dock that leads out to the sky
where galaxies are colliding and stars, imploding
and i sat there and let the harmony of the spheres
surround me
and i felt
love

she is not the tight chest 
or sweaty palms of a teenage boy
around the girl he idolizes
but she is the eye of the hurricane
calm, surreal, beautiful
she is a supernova spectrum of colors
and her warm embrace does not demand anything


I tried?
(listened to the album Nocturne by Wild Nothing while doing this - I don't know which song exactly)


----------



## Starbuckskat

*Apart*
We tore apart
Ten years apart
And broken hearts the same
Two hours time
The only ones
Who thought each other sane
I would have stayed
The whole night through
But we'd still feel the pain
We tore apart
Ten years apart
I won't see you again


----------



## licidoydoy

constantlyfantasizing said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> i found a dock
> i found a dock that leads out to the sky
> where galaxies are colliding and stars, imploding
> and i sat there and let the harmony of the spheres
> surround me
> and i felt
> love
> 
> she is not the tight chest
> or sweaty palms of a teenage boy
> around the girl he idolizes
> but she is the eye of the hurricane
> calm, surreal, beautiful
> she is a supernova spectrum of colors
> and her warm embrace does not demand anything
> 
> 
> I tried?
> (listened to the album Nocturne by Wild Nothing while doing this - I don't know which song exactly)


Love it. And thanks for the music tip


----------



## biggytalls

a haiku about how i feel today

god I hate onions
they make everything stink
even unworn clothes


----------



## Dissonance

The pins and needles of wakefulness
Crawl on all my surfaces
A frosty shine, a dancing line
Reflecting shapes in pantomime
I rest my eyes on distant times


----------



## conscius

In my dream I am a gigantic golden dragon
that shoots from its mouth sunshine not fire.
I lick animals and people with my golden tongue.
I keep orphans and homeless warm at night.
I sing beautiful songs though I cannot speak.
Beautiful girls dance around me, their bright
eyes and rainbow dresses put me to sleep.


----------



## angelfish

denim blue, awash, your eyes
beneath teddy brown hair 
& tangling in soft curls down your chest
and seashell skin, smooth and milky and cool
and your soft belly that you deny 
i come crawling into bed to
you, a waking dream


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Feel the uplifting pull,
But imagine,
See the radiating smiles,
But imagine,
Taste the mechanical grind,
But imagine,
Hear the crusher await,
But imagine,
Smell the memories fade,
But imagine,
You just gotta stay brave.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I took my finger and wrote out FOREVER in the sand
thinking
i and my human mightiness would show nature who's in charge

so

salty sea-foams came and danced on the fresh grave
that was

Eternity


----------



## disguise

Every emotion, 
space a breath
We are the grains 
space of an hourglass


----------



## Sage del Viento

Addicts we all are
signed away our rights for some of that electric juice
and
cheap plastic casing


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I don't like poetry. I hate it. I hate poetry. 
Poetry, poetry that describes a moment, a feeling. 
I hate poetry. 
How does one even write poetry?
I hate it, I hate poetry. 
I like sort poetry, gentle poetry. Dickinson is nice. 
But in general I _hate_ poetry. 
I told my ENFP friend this. I told her that 
I hate poetry. 
She didn't understand it. Poetry is beautiful! she exclaimed. How could
You hate poetry?
With ease, I told her. 
I hate poetry. 
What does it do? What does it do? I want a character. I want a story. 
I like _The Iliad_ but in general I hate poetry. 
Is this even a poem? Who knows? What is a poem? How is a poem defined?
I hate poetry. 
Has it been five minutes yet?
I hate poetry. 
Some poetry can be good. Maybe someday I will genuinely appreciate it. But until then...
_ ___ _____.


----------



## mrhcmll

How
How do you explain numbness?

In knowing nothing 
but the steady beating of 
your slow, tired heart?

In hearing nothing
except your own
murmurs of "you're fine, you're fine"?

In feeling emptier
always emptier
in every second of everyday?

Or maybe, maybe
it's how matter you try
there is no up and there is no down


----------



## justjay

I'm wavering.

I want to destroy everything.

I want to it to grow green.

Everything that grows strangles.

I don't want to see their angles.

I want to plant my own seeds.


----------



## Diminuendo

A giant bug flew through my bedroom window
To get out of the rain maybe
It gets in my face and makes noise
I don't like the noise
But I enjoy the company


----------



## Neurotic Nerd

An inner ocean, swelling with imagination
Such potential locked away tightly
No outlet or means of escape
Does it get stale or go bored?
Does it lessen with the passage of time?
Give in to it and let go, allowing the words to flow
Don't think, just let the stream go
Flowering up from inner depths
Does it make any sense or is it random gibberish?
Or do I even care?
Wrappings wound tightly, cutting off circulation
Electrocution, asphyxiation, suffocation
Allowing myself to be bound by fear
The energy wants out
The silent screams beg to be heard
The emotional context exists all around
Yet, an outlet still eludes me
An explosion of emotion, erupting for all to hear and see
From one normally so docile and silent
What would people think?
Take care to wander, far and wide
I have enough inside to last
I want to be silent no more


----------



## Diminuendo

In retrospect it seems
My dreams _were_ dreams
I guess I dropped the ball

When I chose dreams
Over sunbeams
and missed my wake-up call


----------



## wuatenigenu

Wavering, wavering on the shore of imagination
Endless potential oscillating 
Blank space, white and glistening
Vibrating, inside you


----------



## Judgment_Knight

That faint noise inside your brain
begs to be heard
like tinnitus wracking away at your head
eating inside out your mind

deranged songs like staccato notes
jazz beats thumping away


----------



## conscius

"Touched by an angel"

It's so hot my white fan
sighs each time she turns 
to face me I feel
the least I can do
is make something of myself.



thompidoo said:


> I typed this with my fingers,
> which danced across a Dell laptop keyboard,
> like ballerinas on a stage
> Under the white glow of a screen
> For my eyes only,
> A private dancer,
> Twirling words,
> Whirling dervish
> phalanges.


I enjoy reading a lot of the poems that are posted but yours for some reason really spoke to me, as I sit here typing also on my Dell laptop with my fingers...or private dancers...or whirling dervishes...these images are so alive for me. Thank you.


----------



## kevinlolwut

"Slam Poetry"

I don't think it's nice

Melodramatic verses

Catered to the bored


----------



## thompidoo

conscius said:


> "Touched by an angel"
> 
> It's so hot my white fan
> sighs each time she turns
> to face me I feel
> the least I can do
> is make something of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy reading a lot of the poems that are posted but yours for some reason really spoke to me, as I sit here typing also on my Dell laptop with my fingers...or private dancers...or whirling dervishes...these images are so alive for me. Thank you.


You are welcome, my friend. I will endeavour to get my fingers to dance some more


----------



## justjay

Give me a hand,

So I can push you away,

Dying alone has never been so grand,

Everything will be okay.


----------



## justjay

My head turned away,

So my heart began to think,

My mouth sewed shut,

So my heart began to drink,

I wanted to hold your hand,

So my heart reached out,

I don't know what the plan is now.

Just keep my heart beating.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Trees and birds sang for you to come down

My love, looks like you can't hear any sound

You told me I was your shinning knight

My love, looks like I was just a dying light

I was there under you, flying in cold air I was thunder's blue

Come down, can you hear that sound
Come down, Im striking the ground


(After I finished it I realized I was thunder calling rain to come down)


----------



## Besta Sadia

should've slept longer,
kept these dreams in check
matrimony, retribution,
cycles spilling and stripping
to the sound of
church bells

should've built a world
with the wrong edge of
this knife -
playfulness, decadence,
something more in here,
still here,
a heart of little
and a bad day for
poetry
altogether.

should've never been
anywhere
you weren't


----------



## conscius

Sometimes I think if I ever felt
like a peacock butterfly
on a sweet sunflower
I'd suddenly burst
into dozens of flashes
of selfish rainbows.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

The tears that fall upon my pillow case.
I tremble in fear as you are near.
I clinch upon my cotton sheets, as you become in arms reach.
My cheeks go from pale white to peach. If I screeched in my despair, Would you care?
I shared my soul with you, like I've shared a glass of milk. 
Your lips, they tingle my every nerve. It feels of fire as If the devil had returned.
The discernment of the universe doesn't compel you. I can tell that you've got spirit.
You slip into me like silk sheets, The deeper you go, the weaker my thighs. I started to realize your not like the other guys, when it comes down to it. It's wasn't like me throw caution to the wind; but I say screw it.


----------



## milestogo

Midnight
blue
lost
under
the
brown
only
recognized
behind
the
green
granny
smith
were
mean
but
my
buds
swung
on
every
sharp
note
until
they
fell
flat


----------



## Pocis

Oh this is hard to do in english. (Not my native language!) I'll try..

One day I saw you taking the big boat
and finally felt pain of some sort
All I had was birch tree spreading its green coat
to offer me some comfort

And the spring was full of beauty
just as is your heart, my friend
I know you were all about doing your duty
I know you will have your happy end


----------



## SolitaryNight

There a brush,
Here's my hand!
I keep combing,
Grasping through slippery quicksand.


----------



## Pianoasis

Poems are weird
Sometimes they make no sense
And have no rhythm
Like life.


----------



## WingedCouch

I see, I see
Through lens that blind me
I see, I see
This vision binds
I see, I see
When I use my eyes all I see is nothing


----------



## mrgreendots

I stay cooped up in my den
With pressure in my throat
The pacing lions below 
Have made my room a mental hell
And they think they're protecting me.


----------



## EchoEnola

A paper plane, I fly.
See my rise to glory;
my wings glowing white
in the fluorescent light.
A breath is all it takes
to disrupt this updraft
and send me falling, diving,
crashing, crumpling, creasing.
My fragile folds, damaged now.
Pick me up, but know
I'll never fly as high again.


----------



## Flash FM

There once was an INFP
Hamstrung by her timidity
Though friends she had listed
They forgot she existed
And now she's in a nunnery.


----------



## lemoncake

candy floss and marshmallows--
you still smell like the shampoo i spilt eight years ago.
i said i'd wash it off, but i forgot about you
and now i can't talk to you anymore
stuffed animals only have hearts for so long
i hope you hear this from wherever i left you
i miss you


----------



## mrgreendots

Atop our corroding 
roof, the sage rasped:
I did not know
until the classic anatomy
of my blue jay's wish 
had evolved to match
its sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## kxsmic

lavender girl, smelling the raindrops,
touching the roses, finding her kin,
lavender girl knew she wasn't really a flower
but however she felt came from within


----------



## Braverose

poem about love (did it in 8 minutes though)

I wanted my life to be a romantic comedy.
There’s only one problem: I thought
something like that could be real.
The truth is a terrifying mess and hopefully someday,
I will be done pushing people away, purely because
- even though I’m so afraid to get hurt -
I want to be brave again.
(now back from bottom to top)

I want to be brave again,
even though I’m so afraid to get hurt.
I will be done pushing people away, purely because
the truth is a terrifying mess and hopefully someday,
something like that could be real.
There’s only one problem: I thought
I wanted my life to be a romantic comedy.

Please let me know what you think!!


----------



## Sage del Viento

Spelled out with some old sparklers
was the word
TIME
and thinking it was so cool
like hipster aesthetic
but
We ended up burning our hands

anyway


----------



## Lunatics

_Overwhelmed with life
Though it isn't even mine.
Fresh as a lime still 
Feeling like I am
Running out of time.
I yearn for adventure
Yet fear of censure.
Do I surrender or
do I venture?_

Off topic: Some of these poems are so entertaining. And there are so many! Is there anyone even reading these? Has someone read all? Coming up with a poem in English it's not as easy it it isn't your native language.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I am the one who never was.
They all hate me just because.
I am the one who they all blame.
Accumulating the whole world's shame.
All that I remember is chaos and pain.
Constantly told that I don't have a brain.
The future always disappoints me.
The past reminds me that I am not free.
But one day, their respect I'll reclaim.
As the whole world goes up in flame.


----------



## skycloud86

A cluster of the brightest stars
Make light of the dark, dark sky
Amongst these so distant lights
That died so many millenia ago
Are the long dead dreams
Of poets and philosphers
Long may we remember
The lessons of our long distant ancestors


----------



## Blizzardpelt

I should have known that you would go-
My dream was surrealistic.
I thought that you had shared it, so
I dreamt and hoped and missed it...

Freedom is a man's first want,
Unless he's free imprisoned.
Love is man's first want:
He's both - free, and imprisoned.


----------



## December's Eve

With shaky hands and a quaky heart,
I dare not allow my life to start
Though this hold it's on--
Is not my own accord.
One day I'll be brave enough,
Slay my fear with my own sword.
Chase my demons, banish those dragons
One day I'll be brave enough,
One day I'll be enough.
Even with these quaky hands and this shaky heart.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Dreaming of past lives,
Am I ready for today?
I will sleep on it.


----------



## Soft_Sound

What do I see?
A poem drifting on your eyes.
A thought expressed with sighs. 
You look away, alone afraid, what became of ties? 
Just don't believe their lies.
Please don't believe their lies.

What do I see?
A love that wants to rise. 
A wish that longs for and cries
afraid to bloom, for fear of doom, of large size.
If only you could try to see through- if only he tries.
Please don't believe their lies.
Please don't believe their lies

What do I see?
A poem written by surprise.

:O _Oh!_

Yeah... Not that great, but hey it rhymes! Sorta...
The flow is pretty awful though. :/ But hey, I don't have all day to work on it.

I was attempting to create some sort of story... And no, it was not written by sunrise XD ....


----------



## raskoolz

Dew drops falling eternally

Water seeps into cracked earth

Looking for deep slumber

The roots of the land foster

As one sleeps, another wakens


----------



## Spirit Dancer

I only wish you would know
The way I admire
Your quiet smile
Your gentle laugh
The way your gaze
Makes my beating heart
Tumble into a whirl of bliss
I only wish you would know...


----------



## Ginnaynay

"burn your bridges, once you've crossed them"
I took the advice, and took it often
I sprinted forwards in a blaze
Breathless with wonder I ran for days
I never once bothered to look back
I never once bothered to keep track
So when my inferno outgrew its master
I wasn't ready for the consequential disaster


----------



## justjay

My ferris wheel of pain,

A few spins and I'm off again.

One ticket to see the top,

But it's hard to see with both eyes shut.


----------



## stripedfurball

My favorite days
are spent driving through rain
hot, smeared tail lights burn
in my foggy windshield,
and constellations of
droplets shift and trail
in the gold street lamps. Then,
warm coffee.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I'm a pea
In the sea


----------



## crb

What about a haiku? >

Oh such paradox
Of both loving and fearing 
The thing you desire


----------



## GrimKosmo

How can one be sure, that they are truly awake?
Like between daytime and dreaming, which is the fake?
Some dreams seem so real, as long as I'm sleeping;
But soon I awake, as daylight comes creeping.
From wake I sleep, and from sleep I wake,
Fake becomes real, and real becomes fake.
But which belongs where, I am forever unsure.


----------



## Laze

I the deceiver
WOULD never rationalize himself
FUCK those skewed envisions of grandeur
EVERYBODY is a prisoner in their own reflections
HERE as I stand before the vast gaping void


----------



## Morfy

The battlefield of ideas

thousands of shells hit the ground
their new friend is religion
by a bullet she was found
bleeding as it's her tradition

Not far away a man is stabbed
He wears the face of freedom
Soon his body will be bagged
He will truly be a freed man

Nationalism stands triumphantly
waving a banner bright as the sun
yet his magazine is almost empty
so until his last breath he shall run

In the midst of this a child cries
Not because it's ideas have been killed
But rather because in its' arms its' father dies
A real human being,
filled with love,
dreams and ideas.
Ideas that can kill.


----------



## Angina Jolie

A total eclipse of my heart
It's a daring thought to kill it with a dart
Fluffy words won't save the dawn and the day
My heart is filled with tart and wet clay

Just kidding, it's been a good day
I pushed a wall out of my way
Now targerines rain


----------



## Sage del Viento

counting the rhythm 
waves lapping the shore
beached memories


----------



## Bunny

My eyes are blue when I go to sleep,
they tell me that it's okay to weep,
but how can I trust what they say?
When I caught them turning grey.

It may be a lie and I am the fool,
who has become a misused tool.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I saw his face had found a place
Where crayon dreams can melt in space,
Eyes blinked to get their vision back,
Swirling puzzles twinkle past
Then he said he meant to ask,
'If there is me and you today,
Why was it water you chased?
I thought maybe you lost me,
And found reflection elusive?'


----------



## justjay

I thought we were strangers,
But you said you loved me so,
Something in me changed,
I wish I didn't know.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Through the looking glass

_Ouch_


----------



## MaggieMay

When I speak your name, what do you feel? 
The curve of my lips or the dash of my heel? 

If at last you are ready to listen 
With your heart and not your resistance
Then I charge you to come and begin 

Taste my tears and my wasted words
My fire, my shame, my breath, your name
Turn my fears into your little birds

Make me surrender to what I already knew
And within this sweet small whisper 
Take me under the mask that is you.


----------



## SilentSeas

My stomach is turning
My thoughts overlap
Can I please go outside?
My mouth is dry
My throat is hoarse
It appears that I am stuck.


----------



## fairyflight

I set myself a timer for 5 minutes and got a bit carried away. I think some serial rewriting is in order, but first:

Tell me more

Is it Winter yet?
Is there snow?
Any sign?

I feel the cold,
Deep inside and outside too, 
it paints the world
Resonates wholly

Tell me more

What's that I see?
No light nights
They do not shine for me
The stars are hidden
And the moon is too
Are they cold?

Is it me?
Or is it you?

Tell me

Can you feel it yet?
The cold I speak of
It consumes me only, I suppose.

Tell me more

Is it Spring yet?
The snowstorm I heard
Despite its silence
I felt it, despite my layers
But I fear my eyes were closed
I did not see it

Flowers, tell me


----------



## soulsister11

Wrote this last night in about three minutes.
Home
Right there but still distant, unattainable
Your eyes swallow me, engulf me
Is it real? Do I fancy? 
Reason denies but feeling compels
Held by intangible cords
Fixed by imagined thoughts never uttered
Guarded words contrast with emotion etched faces
In which lies truth?
On which can be relied?
Clear paths elude me
I rely on joy encompassed moments
And the feeling of home in your smile


----------



## NomadLeviathan

My Muse, My Muse!
So lovely and fair!

Guiding through lands of the heart,
So distant, so rare!

Meadows and trees and small bubbling streams
Mountains through clouds and lowly ravines

The light of your presence
My shadows made bare 

The warmth of your breath,
Hushing 
the chill of my air


----------



## Hapyniss

He knew me.
Not so long ago
He knew me
Deeply
Intrinsically
Without erroneous effort
Natural love
Neither disingenuous
nor gregarious
He knew me
Knew...


----------



## marbleous

The quack is slightly
out of whack
unsightly yak
upon a back
whose arm is full of
needle tracks
he has a nack
for talking smack
and packing snacks
in his backpack
he racks his brain
for train track paths
for selling crack
cash he may lack
his name is Zach


----------



## Emptiness

If these words
of any meaning lack,
then what purpose
would they be given
other than to affirm 
my child-like denial
of them from the very start.

May thou, oh heartless destiny 
not spare me
of any punishment,
castigating my stupidity
for an higher purpose - 
I can only wish!


----------



## Artspired

I pass by
Bodies, walking,
At this intersection

And I marvel 
The beauty 
That within the layers of skin, 
Through the intricate web of bones,

We are all universes
Passing by
Colliding
Unknowingly


----------



## nikisan

Soul to soul,
Heart to heart,

If we were able to see beauty,
Right into them,

Would we always be happy,
To find someone with such beauty,

But...

If we were always judging,
We would never have time to love them


----------



## LarryL

Nothing serves me better
than just a bit of time.

The perfect crime
a written letter
send outright to my life

"Nothing you haven seen thus far
will bring your heart alive"
Yet time fleets by
and time again
does life teach that's a lie


----------



## cielo_nlu

TIMER SET AAAAND -

White couch
Yellow room
Here I am, 
Caught in two
distinct worlds
White and yellow - 

One is pure,
One is joy,
Together make
A daisy's ploy - 
To take the whiteness of the snow
and center yellow's fragrant glow,
the bumblebee on bended knees, 
will see the warmness of the sun,
ignore the cold of petals pure,
and take its time to know it - her.



Christmas lights, shining bright,
break the darkness of the night,
Glowing softly, gently shine,
upon wrapped presents, sweet and kind,
Reindeer stop their games to gaze, 
upon the scene, so warm and gay.

and time! 

Bless this post! :fox: It was so therapeutic, not thinking and just writing!


----------



## Kirjuri

"No, my darling,
instead,"
said I
as she told me to stay back,
"I will approach you in ways you could never imagine."
which she was not
very convinced by.

I wouldn't be
convinced by me
either.

And lo and behold
the almighty
master of approaches
chickened out
of every possibility
to approach her
in ways she couldn't imagine.

She did imagine
he wouldn't dare try.


----------



## dearthling

the mosquito sending signals to
binary systems
mosquito organs 
the grey blackness of its innards
a fruit it finds in itself
and another fruit next to the table
a grey curtain draped 
a grey curtain on the floor
containing fluid breaths


----------



## dearthling

the priest sits in light and stories
and clay 
and water
and silence
and the children sit in light
and stories
and clay
and water
and silence


----------



## dearthling

to find the patience in an animal
that it would be near you
there it finds the patience for others
the mountains of grace
powerful animal with patience
to wait there for me


----------



## dearthling

the bee inside the sponge
listen: it trickles there toward us, should we pray, that it trickles toward them instead?
the teevee then shouting: circus animals disappearance!
the earth trembles: bee where are you!
so we pray for that instead


----------



## dearthling

the breathers gather with exasperation
''i had breathed for you''
''i had a breath inside me, still''
collapsed 
seers now
''there was a breath inside them, still''
god then
''breathe into me, children of a full life''


----------



## dearthling

the forager at the shore
in the shallows finds a fisherman
cold like a fish, dead like the fish
hopelessly
but the babysitting moon
oh it shines, at the house first
at the tree second, the owl second
the forager third, the fish third


----------



## Bunny

Breathing does come easy,
but it can make one queasy,
When you have no open air,
since you lost it on a dare.

Hearts beat faster for this,
they ache for bloody bliss,
With the exception if mine,
as it is unafraid of crime.


----------



## lemurs

You're like a mystery: unique, special, and captivating, 
like the beauty in passing of the motionless trees. 

The wonder of who you are is like a puzzle, 
relentless in it's desire to be unraveled. 

Your essence makes me long for those warm summer days in the park 
filled with laughs, happiness, and wine sipping, 
as a gentle wind quietly announces itself 
a part of what is certain to be a timeless memory. 

Idle talk over coffee simply won't do; 
what about an afternoon picking strawberries, 
as we see where the day goes 
and discover more of who we are?


----------



## Kirjuri

Have you ever
dived so deep
you accidentally drowned?

How come is
the mind
so often
compared to a body of water?

Can two bodies
(of water)
merge
even for a moment?

Do you
want to dive
into my pond?

or let me dive
into your body
(of water)?

I'm afraid
you can't have it all.

I'm afraid!
You can't have it all.

And neither do I wish to
have our ponds
and bodies
merge indefinitely.
What if I
- dear goodness! -
like it?


----------



## lemurs

From here
and from now until then
we shall see
that together we
were
and apart we
are


----------



## justjay

My tender heart,

Hopeful from the start,

Growing cold,

Preserving your memory,

Frozen love to hold.


----------



## umberstar

Reminders: seen

words passed my eyes like flies

Picking my mind out of its seat

searching for places I have really been

but in my head


----------



## gh0st

Righteous anger
Burning tears
The mind may forget
But in the heart
It is forever seared
Even in the traitor's absence
The fire burns strong

Never again

Forever before

I trust you once more.

Hate.

An emotion forged with pain.

Will be my guide through the memory forged by you.

Goodbye.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This one's for you, Kaneda!!!

When we first met, you had been oh so kind.
I thought we'd be best friends until the end times.
But, you and your other friends left me behind.
To cultivate depression within my mind.

And every night
We would ride
Just like the red fox runs like fire come to life
To burn and to die
To feed the worms beneath the broken moonlit sky

You know my name, but do you really know me?
Do you remember that one friend you picked on?
Well, now I'm back, and I am ready for revenge.
Your world is ending, but my time has just begun.

This is my life
Smashed to death
Just like the healing properties of crystal... meth
And yet, it's profound
Just like the psilocybin in this mushroom... cloud


----------



## TrailMix

Its very difficult to write right now,
please don't be so demanding.
My creativity's gone away,
Rhyming skill notwithstanding.

I'm lying on my bed right now,
my roommate's gone away
to a friend's house to watch the bachelor
which i guess is why I stayed...

Its rather hot in my apartment right now
because i forgot to turn off the heat
before i left for work this morning
our bill will be a treat

I dont have much to say right now
so I'll leave you with some wisdom
dont try to write a poem when your imagination isn't online
because it makes for awful poetry.


----------



## Zelandros

Under moonlight sky
lies a dream yet unfulfilled
yet quietly waiting

The breeze blows by cool
reminding of life
perfectly balanced
and ready for the night

Staring a the stars
the kid now realizes
that fate does not wait
and nor do your dream.

4 minutes 27 seconds. this one is bad.


----------



## LittleDreamer

I am so exhausted
No strength left in my body
By life, I feel accosted


----------



## BranchMonkey

signals of light and sound
at Squaw Rock--
the water sends Morse code...
I am still learning to decipher.


----------



## OdinsVardogr

It is as dark as it is late,
the hand strikes nothing
as i contemplate fate,
moving to a quiet stop
recollection wants to integrate,
as resistance lets go
we awake


----------



## BranchMonkey

stop sign at the corner
drivers hit their breaks... accelerate--
pigeons jaywalk.


----------



## Baf

Of course he means a lot to me!
Not knowing what I've done
Not having really lived at all
It is in the small things

Arbitrary
Glimpses of thruth beneath confusion
They shine through everyting
Can you grasp them?

I'm blind to most and most to me
Everything I do matters
And I have to bear this burden
Or not live at all


----------



## courageous_soul

My head, head, not mine, just a head 
feels... sick

blood drained from the brain 
down the throat
like cotton 
stuffed
between the scalp and the skull and 
feels... throbbing

I can't see the face swallow but
She's green


----------



## piano

puzzling is the expression of her thoughts to me
while she rambles on like "one, two, three"
listing off all the reasons why she loves us
while i sit there preying on her lil puss-puss

it's through these little pieces that i discover
what's hidden underneath all that rubble
just a few more days of her testing my patience
then i can see what's hidden underneath that fragrance


----------



## BranchMonkey

steam heater spits, chimes... 
our teacher tosses smooth chalk--
whiskers my stone face.


----------



## nam

We love lebanese food 
japaneese and korean too 
Yes understood
next time we will try bantou
but you gonna be the meal


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Serpent is always there,
Not the of green, black or blue,
You never see it until the ominous sweet voice rips through the silence, seducing you.
"It's just a touch away... Come, listen to me, your whole life may change"
It hisses in your ear, blocking the mind firmly
Hijacking control, turning it 180 degrees around, pumping your blood faster through cholesterol--
Ah. What a shame. Did I go too fast?
I'm sorry darling... So, until next time we meet, I guess?
*giggle*


----------



## BranchMonkey

Before the lightning bugs flared the night sky
we played hide and seek.

You came round the corner, so fast--
eager to find me, knocked me backwards 
as I ran for Home Base: the maple tree, and safety.

Falling... Tears in your eyes, you reached down,
helped me empty the stars from my mind.


----------



## Quads

I looked at a tree
I put some eyes on its bark
The tree looked at me


----------



## nam

Quads said:


> I looked at a tree
> I put some eyes on its bark
> The tree looked at me



I looked at a ladybug
removed the dots, 
removed the bugs,
became a lady and cooked hotdots


----------



## panicattack

There are places in my mind that even I cannot go,
there are things in my head even I do not know.
The pieces don't fit and the data doesnt make sense.
The harder I seek truth the greater the expense.
My body gives me clues, the answers are right there.
But my brain is so addled it's beyond all repair.
How long will the injustice against the defenseless last?
Will there ever be answers for the children who grew up too fast?
Why can't we ever end this depraved violence?
Sometimes the screams of the victims are mistaken for silence.


----------



## infinitepoet

_time_

so much beauty
exists

in the golden
leaves

wilted to white
buds


----------



## BranchMonkey

weak kittens mewl;
old man sifts through the trash bin:
reaches them... some fish.


----------



## justjay

Barbaric executions have been outlawed so,

Seeking a slower one,

How was I to know?

Left,

Right,

Left,

Sunday is not a good day for me,

They said I had to go.


----------



## Goblin Jane

My name is Jane. I have no brain. 
It is a pain to have no brain.
It's kind of strained.
But not like carrots. 

:carrot:


----------



## realmadmax

My mind is a garden
The likes of which only was paralleled by the Hanging Gardens of old

Everyday I would water, let it grow
Give it the same care I would give any other person.

It flourished with everything the world could imagine

That was through spring and summer, then fall came.

The grass turned crunchy and lost it flair, the trees went a bit bald, but thankfully my garden stayed intact.

Then reared the chill of winter and everything died.

And I could do nothing to stop it...


----------



## nam

trump plays trumpet
tinder and tempest
skin foundation 
and weird relation


----------



## Tunnel Vision

the room changes from red to yellow,
my eyes flicker to the blending hues,
unaware of where they come from,
i search again, push --
maybe, roll around,
what about a kick?

oh, what are those muffled sounds i hear?
i feel a sensation cushioning between the red and yellow,
and then a small voice,
a string of words i don't understand,
yet they comfort me so.

i settle once again,
awaiting the next moment,
my curiosity takes over.


----------



## LittleDreamer

One, two, and three
We were destined to be
But you won't know
What you meant to me
Because you know
What I can't see


----------



## Rafiki

in the ashes that fell, i thought i saw a tear
but no, it came from me, and colored gray the sea;
in fact, there were no ashes, and all was but a dream;
suppose that i just miss you, and wish that you were here.


----------



## jujubee

I don't like sleeping!
(Does this have to rhyme?)
The clock sure is creeping
Don't look at the time!!!

To jump in the fray
Or to gamble away
Was the question in mind
When time ruined my day

But Hey! It's ok!
I'd take, any day,
Writing before fighting,
To have things my way

Does this poem make sense?
Heck not at all,
Nothing left rhymes but "tents"
And that's a close call


----------



## Eefje

Reflections flutter on the surface
Lights playing around with darkness
Preoccupied by stillness
Many hearts here have found no purpose.

No miles seem too long
for many nights you nightmared
Realisation comes that they cared
But too late to make you strong

Captured by the beauty of it all
you decide to let it all go
a stream of red bordeaux
acceptance before you fall

*4 minutes and 53 seconds ay!*


----------



## nam

i love clementines
bananas
blurred lines
enchilladas
poetry 
bt also love veggie


----------



## Goblin Jane

Netflix.
Why did I remember 
your password?
And where
did the day go?

I think I'll watch 
just one more
season.


----------



## Rafiki

Eefje said:


> Reflections flutter on the surface
> Lights playing around with darkness
> Preoccupied by stillness
> Many hearts here have found no purpose.
> 
> No miles seem too long
> for many nights you nightmared
> Realisation comes that they cared
> But too late to make you strong
> 
> Captured by the beauty of it all
> you decide to let it all go
> a stream of red bordeaux
> acceptance before you fall
> 
> *4 minutes and 53 seconds ay!*


I see you like the ABBA too


----------



## Eefje

Rafiki said:


> I see you like the ABBA too


Yeah, I love how it sounds so polished ad rounded (if that makes any sense) roud: :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

Eefje said:


> Yeah, I love how it sounds so polished ad rounded (if that makes any sense) roud: :kitteh:


yes ma'am
it's like you can pick it up from both round ends like a mini sandwich

also what does your name mean
I would have guessed you were an ExFJ type by it, but I see you have INFP!


----------



## Eefje

Rafiki said:


> yes ma'am
> it's like you can pick it up from both round ends like a mini sandwich
> 
> also what does your name mean
> I would have guessed you were an ExFJ type by it, but I see you have INFP!


Yes indeed! Glad you understood my description lol :laughing:

My real name is Eva (or Eve in English), and I have a nickname called 'Eefje'. I couldn't come up with anything else more fitting, so I just picked the first thing that came into my mind :kitteh: It wasn't until you made the association that I realized that the word Eefje corresponds somewhat with the ExFJ types xD


----------



## Rafiki

Eefje said:


> Yes indeed! Glad you understood my description lol :laughing:
> 
> My real name is Eva (or Eve in English), and I have a nickname called 'Eefje'. I couldn't come up with anything else more fitting, so I just picked the first thing that came into my mind :kitteh: It wasn't until you made the association that I realized that the word Eefje corresponds somewhat with the ExFJ types xD


O!
How do you pronounce "Eefje," my first whack at it would be "Eef-yeh"


----------



## Eefje

Rafiki said:


> O!
> How do you pronounce "Eefje," my first whack at it would be "Eef-yeh"


Seems close but you can't pronounce "eef" as 'eef' in 'r*eef*', our 'e' in Dutch or Flemish is more flattened out and in the English language they don't use that kind of 'e' like we do in Dutch/flemish (fonetically). If you pronounce your 'e' higher up in your throat than the 'e' in 'fon*e*tic' but lower than the 'e' in 'r*ee*f', you'll get there I think. 

"je" is pronounced like a 'y' in '*y*ou' followed by a 'e' like in 'thrill*e*r'.

Here is a fairly good example; but it isn't a 100% correct. It sounds a tad off to me  Kinda like a robot 
https://translate.google.nl/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=nl&client=tw-ob#vi/nl/eefje

I can imagine you sitting behind your laptop trying all kinds of weird pronounciations lol


----------



## Sighborg

Life slowly speeds up,
goes by in a flash
that takes time to light.
Say, "Cheese!"

*click*


----------



## Rafiki

Eefje said:


> Seems close but you can't pronounce "eef" as 'eef' in 'r*eef*', our 'e' in Dutch or Flemish is more flattened out and in the English language they don't use that kind of 'e' like we do in Dutch/flemish (fonetically). If you pronounce your 'e' higher up in your throat than the 'e' in 'fon*e*tic' but lower than the 'e' in 'r*ee*f', you'll get there I think.
> 
> "je" is pronounced like a 'y' in '*y*ou' followed by a 'e' like in 'thrill*e*r'.
> 
> Here is a fairly good example; but it isn't a 100% correct. It sounds a tad off to me  Kinda like a robot
> https://translate.google.nl/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=nl&client=tw-ob#vi/nl/eefje
> 
> I can imagine you sitting behind your laptop trying all kinds of weird pronounciations lol


I gotta be careful or it sounds like I'm cursing you out.
I think I got it though. After a bit more practice, perhaps I'll upload a voice note of me doing it and you can get real specific with the phonetic critiques.


----------



## catharsiis

your eyes burn through me like suns
when i see you i feel like i'm burning
and i've got no time to decide what i want
and the clocks won't stop turning
i wish i could feel what you're feeling
and see through this senseless fog
and right now i feel so foolish
that i'm even writing you this song
but there's things i keep locked inside me
things you couldn't bare to hear;
i know you're desperate to be held
i wish i could tell you i'm here
instead i'll keep my comfort
and let it fade away
it's hard to pretend you're a stranger
as i pass you day by day
i know it doesn't mean much to you
i know i'm just a fraction
i know i'm nothing special
nothing but a distraction
there's so many things you don't know
lots that i keep inside
your heart is kept away from me now
but my arms remain open wide.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Should i stab my own eye to get to the other side?
Hide
Still Abide
Wanna say "what a ride" but cant mutter any words so fantastic, so wide
-----------------------------
Trains
Hoping they will cut into my veins
Clean the stains
When i hitchhike them on my way to a new day

If life was made of clay
I would throw mine around
On the ground
In my ears, no more sound
Now peace i have found
------------------------------
Lies. That's not how one tries!
Now she flies!!!


----------



## piano

My little French flower,
my lovely croissant;
she climbs the Eiffel Tower
while I watch from below

With crayon in hand, sheet on lap
I draw a pretty picture
of her impending mishap

And where she once was,
she is now here.
Squealing,
in front of me,
while I choke back on tears.

In the back of my throat,
there awaits something sinister.
A lingering giggle,
but what about my sister?


----------



## Angina Jolie

Honestly.
Who are we to even speak?
To see?
Cant even hold a mountain on our hands
Without the roots of a willow tree
Only dangerous, poisonous weeds 
Always saying tomorrow you will seek
But a week
Goes by and its the same old sky
Same old stars, same old mars
Abandoned cars
All my dreams carried on the shoulders of terrified screams
If i were a giant i could touch the leaves
Of that willow tree and eat its seeds, grow its roots
Put on a rainboot on my left foot and jump over the puddles
Beauty is subtle but warm like a lovers cuddle


----------



## TalNFJ

It oversimplifies and it intrigues me
But I know I'll never understand
I've always known it to be as casual as it gets
And that's why I've never seen it as a part of myself
And I want to get closer and even get a hug from it
It seems like now days he pays no attention to me
And I like to go by the cold and indifferent character
But I know that he sees me, he actually sees me
And he knows where to strike hard when I'm at the hardest part of the day
And he knows when to let go when I most need him
And even when I wait patiently for just one gesture of good faith
I look away into nothing as if it's more interesting than myself
And I hate myself for it
He hates me for it


----------



## Ele30

Oh must I not feel frustration
life exhibited the death of my creation,
the proclamation that for some reason I ought to bear the longing that would bring some to dispare. 
Through old papire I carve my desolation, but then I look upon the horizon of this desert I am sitting on and realize that the Sun will rise and that wise Mother Earth has created for me a compromise.


----------



## TragicallyRight

Roses are red.
Statistics came in.
Women are more likely 
To get pregnant than men.


----------



## Cherry

I've gotten my period
It's not hard to tell
The pain in my lower abs
is less than swell.

My thoughts have become
more cynical and dark
Careful, don't get too close
You might hear a snark.


----------



## LittleDreamer

Pierce the beating heart once more
Maybe this time with rage
Until it turns bruised and sore
And bound with chains and caged


*******

Hold me close
Breathe warmth into me
Throw away the rose
Whose thorns make me bleed


*******

Time slips by but life does not
Fighting to stand still and rot
Trying to hide, evade that thought
Nothing left, but all is sought


----------



## Knot in a Tree

Heart pounding, electric worries
For no reason resounding
In a mind trying to escape the 
Galloping hours
Already over (is that another day?)
I realize I am chasing myself
And erasing the present


----------



## Neurotic Nerd

My heart yearns for one so far
As distant, it seems, as a far-off star
I have a heart, so filled with love
She's always the one, I'm thinking of
I look at her life and I see much pain
I would myself, so gladly drain
My own well of life, to make her whole
To see her happy, that is my goal
I'd do anything to make her smile
I dream she was here, to stay for awhile
I love to hear the sound of her laugh
My sweet, my love, my better half
Should the time come, when she would cry
I'd gladly kiss, till her tears ran dry
I'm like a mirror, mimicking emotion
When she hurts, I hurt, my what a notion
Two hearts joined, becoming one
A life together, oh what fun
She is my dream, my every desire
Now look at me, oh what a crier


----------



## LittleDreamer

Neurotic Nerd said:


> My heart yearns for one so far
> As distant, it seems, as a far-off star
> I have a heart, so filled with love
> She's always the one, I'm thinking of
> I look at her life and I see much pain
> I would myself, so gladly drain
> My own well of life, to make her whole
> To see her happy, that is my goal
> I'd do anything to make her smile
> I dream she was here, to stay for awhile
> I love to hear the sound of her laugh
> My sweet, my love, my better half
> Should the time come, when she would cry
> I'd gladly kiss, till her tears ran dry
> I'm like a mirror, mimicking emotion
> When she hurts, I hurt, my what a notion
> Two hearts joined, becoming one
> A life together, oh what fun
> She is my dream, my every desire
> Now look at me, oh what a crier


Wow that's beautiful!!


----------



## catharsiis

Dreamt of you yesterday and all night
Oh, honey, you wouldn't even know
I've been trying so hard to make things right
Oh, baby, you wouldn't even know
Looked at the sky and I thought of you
Oh, honey, you wouldn't even know
I don't know what I could possibly do
Oh, baby, I hope you don't know

When I think of you my stomach turns
When you come closer, my heart, oh it yearns
To hold your hands and look into your eyes
But all I can do is sit and cry.

My heart keeps wandering round and round
Oh, honey, you wouldn't even know
Want to scream your name but I won't make a sound
Oh, baby, you wouldn't even know
Instead I sit back and watch you fall
Oh, honey, you wouldn't even know
Again and again and through it all
Baby, you wouldn't ever know.


----------



## luna fleur

Kiss me with your cigarette stained lips
I want your suffering
To make me feel something


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Off I go into the unknown
Not knowing how my story will unfold
Some call me brave others a fool
To keep moving forward is all I can do


----------



## CryingAngel

I reveal nothing
I seal everything
In the waterfall I shower
With every drop you fall

Fall with eyes closed
Don't step aside
Sink like a ghost
In a haunted river


----------



## LittleDreamer

More like 30 seconds instead of 5 min:

What will make you whole again,
Will it be my words?
What made you turn around again?
I thought you never heard.


----------



## reptilian

Say hello
like a bow
stress you soul
with a blow
through the flow
show your glow
even though
you are known
like an arrow
pierce the world


----------



## Cherry

*Grapes*

|
|
Graaaaaaapes
Graaaaaapes
Graaaaapes
Graaaapes
Graaapes
Graapes
Grapes
yum
mm
o​


----------



## LittleDreamer

Golden Candle said:


> |
> |
> Graaaaaaapes
> Graaaaaapes
> Graaaaapes
> Graaaapes
> Graaapes
> Graapes
> Grapes
> yum
> mm
> o​


I like what you did there


----------



## Cherry

LittleDreamer said:


> I like what you did there


hehehhe spur of the moment random idea XD
glad you like it <3


----------



## Majority

Reaching for the stars 
the hand cannot reach
no reaching that reaches
-no seeing that sees.
Not-reaching, the stars be mine be me
without limitation, infinite and free.
All that I can be
no I sees the I but thee.

I, I, I infinite and free.
A star, a sky and a ladybug.[HR][/HR]


----------



## Energumen

My heart is my shield that softens the blow
My mind is the sword that strikes anew
I am the lord of the dragons
I am the lady of pagans
I am the one who wounds with rue


----------



## nam

Homie 
My commie
come here
lets go to Ire
love u


----------



## justjay

From afar a shiny machine,

You stepped too close to watch it gleam,

You stared too hard,

Not everything is what it seems.

Stay afar,

Watch it shine,

Stay afar,

Believe the lie.


----------



## catharsiis

Talked to you today
Told you to send some songs my way
What a pitiful thing to do
It was only an excuse to talk to you

Kept thinking of you today
And I couldn't make it go away
Oh, what am I supposed to do?
When all I want to do is talk to you

It isn't fair, it isn't right
Hold this feeling in my heart with all my might
There's not a single word that I can say
When I can't make things go my way

Want to see you today
But I haven't got the strength
Not a single thing I can do
All I can think about is you


----------



## LittleDreamer

Missing all the dreams we used to share
Missing all the times I thought you cared
But things go quiet after a while
Which makes me fall into denial
But it's okay because I know
Sooner or later, you had to go


----------



## LittleDreamer

catharsiis said:


> Talked to you today
> Told you to send some songs my way
> What a pitiful thing to do
> It was only an excuse to talk to you
> 
> Kept thinking of you today
> And I couldn't make it go away
> Oh, what am I supposed to do?
> When all I want to do is talk to you
> 
> It isn't fair, it isn't right
> Hold this feeling in my heart with all my might
> There's not a single word that I can say
> When I can't make things go my way
> 
> Want to see you today
> But I haven't got the strength
> Not a single thing I can do
> All I can think about is you


I think this is a beautiful poem and I like the way it sounds. I've come back a few times to read it


----------



## Sinnistershell

Stop running, the ground isn't going anywhere
your eyes bigger than your heart
can't take what you feel, so you try to disappear
trapped in your own head once again
when no one is looking you start to curl 
back hunched, hair draped in front of your face
so afraid that people will realize you're a disgrace

Destined to be engulfed by what you fear
letting go and falling asleep to let your dreams live
maybe you can create a new future there
new possibilities
a new world filled with new hopes
same place, same scent, new jokes 
wake up and stop running
that new place is here


----------



## catharsiis

I will stay loyal until it hurts me
I won't let go and I won't give in
And I will keep pushing till I fall to the ground
I'll keep holding on, I won't give in

The sun may rise
On the Earth's other side
But I will stay, I will stay till I die
And I may hurt and I may cry
But I will stay even after I die

I know that things could be so much better
But I won't lose hope, I won't give in
The grass might be greener on the other side
But I won't give up on you, I won't let love win


----------



## Implode

(Went a tad over at 5:48 whoops my bad. It's easy for me to pull words out of the air and rhyme them, but for some reason my poems never sound right to me. Also, every time I try to use poems as a creative outlet, they turn depressing, haha. Whyyyy ;w

The clock's heart beats
I lie awake, waiting for Death's greet.
I lie awake, waiting, but not ready to go.
Funny how time flows, isn't that so? 

The clock's heart wages war
Every breath a chaotic chore
I can not move, I can not breathe
The clock cries out, already seeming to grieve

Help me
I can not see
Am I trapped in this world of darkness
Wrapped forevermore in this blanket of harshness

Please someone, anyone, help me
I never found the key
Of which unlocks my happiness
When do I get to feel happiest

The clock's heart beats for me no more
But my heart may soar
For I have at last found eternal peace
As my struggles have finally, at last, ceased


----------



## Ivixor

Fill my soul with clarity
Give me a sign
For I am blind
To see the reality
In it's own futility


----------



## HGy

Oh my phone's GPS
Help me find my way
Robotic female voice
Enchanted guide
Taking me to the wilderness
Where there is no 4G
Cutting off my hope

I asked you to take me 
To a place I had never been
Instead you took me 
To the hood
Thanks


----------



## raschel

Out from nine till two
Actually a sick day 
My coat's for winter


----------



## hellonearth

_Monsters aren't under my bed,
Monsters are only in my head,
You told me you were leaving,
Erased me when I started crying,
When I was born I fell ill,
And now my soul can only feel,
Here comes the last day of the world,
Monsters aren't that far you see,
Monsters are in reality,
You said there was no forgiving,
And so here I am dying,
When I was born I fell ill,
And now my soul no longer feel,
Here comes the last moments of my world_.


----------



## thrift

Tomorrow is a new day

Yesterday's already forgotten

But still, I don't live for the moment

Time is wasted 

I can't change it


----------



## LemonIce

you drown my life in chocolate

your kindness rotts my teath out

for revenge I am too desperate

the kind of smile that gives you drought.

. . . 
I dont write poems much X)


----------



## hellonearth

_No way can I be safe,
From you,
No way can I fix this,
It's true,
No way can I survive,
Too late,
No way can I fix this,
Your hate_.


----------



## InsomniacForLife

Lost in thought 
alone in my space
playing my music
at my own pace

most do not see
the depths inside of me
but I know that these people
have there own battles that are also as deep as the sea

the universal language of music
where words are not used
is the only way that humanity
can always be sure to feel the same truth

---------------------

Man I don't ever write poetry but that was kind of fun


----------



## adumbrate

Love
Love is said but never done
Love is built up on the lies
Beauty, flattery, and sly
Need to serve or it's shunned
True love is a lonely one. 

---


----------



## Robotshorts

To be as one, as one and only,
Singular and all alone;
Fear not a fate of feeling lonely, 
For we are whole when on our own.


----------



## Rafiki

Nightstand to my right, do you creep away from light?
Bear head on the wall, enshrouded in the pall.
Secrets deathly whispered, pale breath on the neck.
Recline, relaxing kisses, decline fair Sun, the misses.

_

The first wolf howled the longest; the last wolf howled the loudest.


----------



## eriroll

I was going through the rain
Hearing my heels on the pavement
Hearing drops tapping on my shoulder
Feeling water on my face,
In my hair,
Under my feet.
I wanted to drown in it, 
I wanted to swim down the river made of rain to the ground
Flow with it through the street
Feel it in my bones
Flowing through my inside
I felt like i belonged to the rain
But what you saw
Was a crazy girl walking without an umbrella
And smiling


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I should probably do my work, but I don't feel like it.
I should probably do my work, but I don't feel.
Not right now.
I'm just being. 

I should probably clear off my bed, but I don't feel like it.
I should probably clear off my bed, but I don't feel.
Maybe soon.
Maybe later.
I'm just being.

I should probably have an emotion, but I don't feel like it.
I should probably have an emotion, but I don't feel.
Not right now.
Maybe soon.
Maybe later. 
I'm just being.


----------



## hellonearth

_Why look at me, like I'm crazy,
I just want out, no more in,
I'm not okay, and I'm ugly,
So I will shout, I am a sin,
You look so smug, you won the war,
Ragequit this life, all is f--ucked up,
No time to heal, nor to stand up,
You are a thug, you won this war._


----------



## Energumen

Worthless things, dirty things
Precious rings, money clings
Lives of the rich and the poor
Lines drawn between evermore
Both girdled by limitations
Also mocking imitations


----------



## justjay

Please. Don't. Cry.
I didn't mean you any harm,
I'm not a good guy anymore,

I couldn't see that far,
Baby I was blind,
I've done this before,
Leave me behind.


----------

